# Outlander - Starz - Season 3 September 10th



## Gertie Kindle

http://www.hypable.com/2014/01/15/starz-releases-teaser-trailer-for-outlander/

Good thing they won't be adding any more sex and violence than DG already has in the book.


----------



## Atunah

Looks good from the little snippets I could see. Could they speed them up a bit more ?  
I hate that in all previews. My brain can't get the images from my eyes fast enough to process. 

I am going to have to get used to Claire's accent though. 

When is this suppose to air again? Do we know yet? 

** duh, never mind it said Summer 2014 at the end. I am having problems seeing the screen well right now. The morning sun is bright and the clip seems dark.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Atunah said:


> Looks good from the little snippets I could see. Could they speed them up a bit more ?
> I hate that in all previews. My brain can't get the images from my eyes fast enough to process.
> 
> I am going to have to get used to Claire's accent though.
> 
> When is this suppose to air again? Do we know yet?
> 
> ** duh, never mind it said Summer 2014 at the end. I am having problems seeing the screen well right now. The morning sun is bright and the clip seems dark.


Yeah, I hate when they rush through the scenes, too. That's why I watch it over and over until I think I've caught everything.

I thought there was something off about CB's performance of Claire.

And why were the British soldiers wearing WW I uniforms and helmets and not WW II? Am I wrong about this?

Still, it's Jamie and Claire and I can't wait.


----------



## Atunah

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Still, it's Jamie and Claire and I can't wait.


I agree. I am not going to expect a total copy of the book, which is impossible anyway. I am just glad there is something on TV I actually want to watch for a change. 
I think if they can get the essence right at least the rest I will process different anyway as I don't read in videos. Hard to explain but its not like a movie to me, more internal and personal. Watching something I am more a bystander. So I never really have those high expectations. I just want the essence of the story, of Claire and Jamie and all that. 
The actors seem capable so that's positive.

I am actually really really exited for it.


----------



## HappyGuy

Just remember, it's BASED on the books; don't expect to see the books.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

HappyGuy said:


> Just remember, it's BASED on the books; don't expect to see the books.


From this, it looks like they are trying to follow the books pretty closely.

"At Friday's news conference, Diana revealed that she will be making a cameo appearance on the show. She's been given two lines to say in one scene. Not much else was said about Diana's part but I'm very excited to see that the production is keeping her involved with the show. *She is given all the scripts to read in advance and so far she hasn't noticed anything really significant missing*."

But then, after more than twenty years, I'm just happy to see Jamie and Claire come to life. Like Atunah, I am really excited about this. I never lost hope that some day it would happen. I just wasn't sure if it would be in my lifetime.


----------



## Cuechick

Is this a series? Was not a huge fan of the book but this looks interesting...  but I don't have Starz.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Cuechick said:


> Is this a series? Was not a huge fan of the book but this looks interesting... but I don't have Starz.


Yes, it's going to be a series. I'm putting Starz on my Mom's satellite when it comes out. I'd rather pay her the few extra dollars a month than $90 a month to reinstall satellite at my house.

I just hope they're going to do it all in one go and not drag it out over two or three summers. We've had to wait too long in between books as it is. Too bad Netflix and Starz parted company or Netflix would eventually have it.


----------



## geoffthomas

Well I know a few people that will be jumping up and down about this.
Nice to hear - thanks for posting it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

We have a date! We have a date! We have a date!


----------



## Atunah

I cannot wait. I am so exited to finally have something else to watch on TV.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Atunah said:


> I cannot wait. I am so exited to finally have something else to watch on TV.


I don't have Starz. I don't even have cable or satellite. I'll be paying my mother to add Starz to her cable so i can watch. It's gonna be great!!!


----------



## Tris

Saw the tailer ("The Disappearance") via OutlanderCommunity.com webpage and then on my tv via YouTube (in HD).  All I can say is "wow".  The background scenes of Scotland was SO amazing on my HD TV!  I can't wait until I am able to purchase this series on blu ray!  I might also buy it in digital format just so I can watch it anywhere I have wifi connection...yes, I know a bit crazy.

I am coming to this series with realistic expectations, but some people are going down right crazy with their level of expectations.  I also can't help but blush or roll my eyes at some of the conversations people have on the characters/actors.  I'm sorry but this isn't a porno...we are all adults, and we should have a better handle on our hormones by now.

Tris


----------



## cagnes

I don't have Starz either, but plan to subscribe to in time watch Outlander. Can't wait!

Love the new trailer!


----------



## Harriet Schultz

I am SO excited about this. Diana G. posts all the news about the series on her Facebook page and Aug. 9 is circled on my calendar. The Outlander series inspired my interest in Scottish history, which led to my own novels, so they hold a special place for me. 

Starz came up with the best tag line: "What if your future was the past?"


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Love this.


----------



## cagnes

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Love this.


Aww, love it too!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I know Jamie had short hair when Claire first met him, but I hope they'll eventually do something long like this.


----------



## Lisa Scott

I've loved everything I've seen or read about the production so far. I think it's going to be amazing.  And bonus for fans of the series, book 8 comes out in June! I wish I had time to reread the first 7 books.


----------



## Atunah

I only read the first 4 so far. Now this series will cover book 1, right? Do we know? And if that is so and it is a huge success it could maybe go for 8 seasons?  

Wishful thinking, I know.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Atunah said:


> I only read the first 4 so far. Now this series will cover book 1, right? Do we know? And if that is so and it is a huge success it could maybe go for 8 seasons?
> 
> Wishful thinking, I know.


I haven't seen anything about that. DG could presumably have given them Book 8 ahead of time so it could be included in the series. Sixteen weeks could cover each book in two episodes.

I haven't heard how long each episode is going to be, either.

ETA: Ignore me. The official website says Season 1.

http://www.starz.com/originals/outlander


----------



## Atunah

So I can got back to my wishful thinking of 8 seasons?  

I don't have a good track record overall with TV shows I like, but that doesn't keep me from hoping. 

3 more months.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Atunah said:


> So I can got back to my wishful thinking of 8 seasons?
> 
> I don't have a good track record overall with TV shows I like, but that doesn't keep me from hoping.
> 
> 3 more months.


Yes, it makes sense since each of the books is so long.


----------



## Atunah

Holy cow time flies. We are almost there 

I need a dancing banana smiley.


----------



## Lisa Scott

did you hear Starz will air the first episode online August 2nd for free, hoping to build buzz for more people to tune in on august 9? 
http://insidetv.ew.com/2014/07/11/outlander-to-premiere-online-early/


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Lisa Scott said:


> did you hear Starz will air the first episode online August 2nd for free, hoping to build buzz for more people to tune in on august 9?
> http://insidetv.ew.com/2014/07/11/outlander-to-premiere-online-early/


What's with this hiatus thing? Gack.


----------



## Atunah

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> What's with this hiatus thing? Gack.


No kidding. Why would they do that. Many shows have been ruined this way. Meaning that viewers just didn't come back after such a long pause during a season. From September to early 2015? That could be what, 5 months if its in February, even longer if its later? Yikes. I can't wait that long though to watch the first 8 episodes though.

As to the first being online sooner? Only way I would watch that if its somewhere on Roku. I will not watch something I waited for this long on a small computer screen. So I guess I'll wait for the proper premiere.

I just hope people tune in and it can be a longer running series. But I really worry about the long hiatus. I get the wait when the season is over like any other show, but not in the middle of the season.


----------



## Lisa Scott

I agree, haitus is a bad move--and maddening!  I read somewhere episode 7 is the wedding, so I bet episode 8 ends with her trying to escape while they're out collecting rent, and getting caught by Jack Randall's men... Just a guess, but it would be a proper cliffhanger.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Lisa Scott said:


> I agree, haitus is a bad move--and maddening! I read somewhere episode 7 is the wedding, so I bet episode 8 ends with her trying to escape while they're out collecting rent, and getting caught by Jack Randall's men... Just a guess, but it would be a proper cliffhanger.


Ooh, just reading that makes me want to watch it NOW with no breaks. Although I'm not sure my daughter wants me in her den for 16 weeks straight, laughing and crying and talking along with the dialogue.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Lisa Scott said:


> I agree, haitus is a bad move--and maddening! I read somewhere episode 7 is the wedding, so I bet episode 8 ends with her trying to escape while they're out collecting rent, and getting caught by Jack Randall's men... Just a guess, but it would be a proper cliffhanger.


I don't like the idea of a hiatus either, but perhaps they're following the Downton Abbey model which makes us wait a full year for what---six episodes?? The flip side is that Outlander seems to have the production values of a movie and they may not have all 16 episodes ready to air. I prefer them to do it right instead of rushing it even if I end up frustrated when episode 8 ends!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Harriet Schultz said:


> I don't like the idea of a hiatus either, but perhaps they're following the Downton Abbey model which makes us wait a full year for what---six episodes?? The flip side is that Outlander seems to have the production values of a movie and they may not have all 16 episodes ready to air. I prefer them to do it right instead of rushing it even if I end up frustrated when episode 8 ends!


Okay, make me look on the bright side.

And now I remember that the book was so intense in places when I first read it that I had to put it down several times. Maybe I'll appreciate the breather.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Okay, make me look on the bright side.
> 
> And now I remember that the book was so intense in places when I first read it that I had to put it down several times. Maybe I'll appreciate the breather.


Ah, me the optimist, except when it comes to a slowdown in the sales of my books! That's when gloom and doom emerges.

One more reality check -- think of how long Diana makes us wait between books. Years! So a six (?) month wait for another 8 episodes is bearable. On a side note, I watched a terrible Hallmark movie last night that starred a very young Sam Heughan as a prince. He was charming even then.


----------



## Tripp

Atunah said:


> As to the first being online sooner? Only way I would watch that if its somewhere on Roku. I will not watch something I waited for this long on a small computer screen. So I guess I'll wait for the proper premiere.


I went to the Starz website to see the details of this. I read the following:

"Approximately 82 million multichannel video households will have access to the premiere episode *via additional linear, on-demand and/or online sampling opportunities on select cable, satellite and telco affiliates* in the United States as well as online through select websites including Starz.com/Outlander"

Attunah, I can't remember, are you in the US and do you have any cable on demand system that allows you to see this on your network? If so, you may be able to see it without having to go on-line.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Harriet Schultz said:


> Ah, me the optimist, except when it comes to a slowdown in the sales of my books! That's when gloom and doom emerges.
> 
> One more reality check -- think of how long Diana makes us wait between books. Years! So a six (?) month wait for another 8 episodes is bearable. On a side note, I watched a terrible Hallmark movie last night that starred a very young Sam Heughan as a prince. He was charming even then.


I think he's going to be great. It's hard to believe after waiting so long and despairing of every getting a decent Jamie, that we've actually got one.



Tripp said:


> I went to the Starz website to see the details of this. I read the following:
> 
> "Approximately 82 million multichannel video households will have access to the premiere episode *via additional linear, on-demand and/or online sampling opportunities on select cable, satellite and telco affiliates* in the United States as well as online through select websites including Starz.com/Outlander"
> 
> Attunah, I can't remember, are you in the US and do you have any cable on demand system that allows you to see this on your network? If so, you may be able to see it without having to go on-line.


Looks like we can watch it on the Starz website.


----------



## Atunah

I have on demand, although I never used it. I am in the US and have ATT Uverse. 

Unless its watchable in HD quality on TV, I won't watch it early. Plus, if I were to watch it earlier, don't I then have to wait an extra week for the 2nd episode?  

I predict I'll be doing a lot of whining come September for the hiatus. I am already whining now.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

New Trailer

http://www.buzzfeed.com/kateaurthur/exclusive-new-trailer-for-outlander-is-all-action

Honestly, I'm not liking Balfe as Claire.


----------



## Atunah

Well, I wasn't really a big fan of book Claire anyway so I think I might be ok.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Atunah said:


> Well, I wasn't really a big fan of book Claire anyway so I think I might be ok.


A lot of people feel that way. Claire is a smart-mouth and very single-minded. Balfe seems to play her for melodrama. Could ruin the whole thing for me.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Oh, my. This is the newest clip, a scene with Jamie and Claire on the way to Castle Leoch.

http://www.people.com/article/outlander-clip-sam-heughan-caitriona-balfe


----------



## Cherise

I wonder if Amazon Prime Video Streaming will have it on Roku? I don't get Starz, either. Just emailed my mom the first pic in this thread and asked her if she gets Starz.  And posted on Facebook, LOL! LOVE the pic of all the highlanders holding their non-period coffees. It's so funny!

How exciting!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Here's the opening credits. Darn, the music is giving me goosebumps already.

http://insidetv.ew.com/2014/07/26/outlander-opening-credits/


----------



## Atunah

Watched/listened to it 3 times. Also played the trailer below again.  

I am curious how the show will do on a Saturday. I can't think of any other show I watch that is on on Saturday, not that I can recall.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Diana, Sam and Catriona sat for a 7 minute interview with CBS. They were all charming, smart and fun to watch.

http://www.cbs.com/shows/cbs_this_morning/video/kVsXSFJA6GYPGY9Bjs84bt_ZTkUj1oOb/-outlander-author-and-actors-on-transition-from-books-to-tv-series/


----------



## Atunah

I never seen the Diana before so it was nice to hear and see her. I rarely seek out authors like that beyond their author pic.  

I never watch this show, but that woman on the right, I had to groan when she asked that question that just had to come. Groan. There are a lot of sex scenes in it? For cripes sake. Really? That is the question you are going to ask? Thankfully it was answered well and short and the rest was nice. Sam looks so young in real life, they did a good job with the TV makeup and such to make him look more gruff and having a rough life. He has an almost bubi face in reality.  .

Yes charming is a good word to describe them in that interview. That smile on Sam's face when he got all the compliments  . He was positively beaming.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Atunah said:


> I never watch this show, but that woman on the right, I had to groan when she asked that question that just had to come. Groan. There are a lot of sex scenes in it? For cripes sake. Really? That is the question you are going to ask? Thankfully it was answered well and short and the rest was nice.
> 
> Also stupid, the question about whether Sam/Jamie wears a kilt like a "real" Scotsman. Diana handled the sex question really well ending any equally silly follow-ups.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just got off the phone with DD. She has On Demand and watched it.

She said Sam was very good as Jaime and the scene where he's watching Claire through the window of the B&B was perfect.

I'll put everything else in spoilers, but I will say she gave it a 6/10 because the first half was kind of boring. But then I've always told people to get past the opening to where Claire goes through because that's when it gets good.



Spoiler



I give you the worst first. Balfe narrates and she even narrates through the sex scenes. Eeuuwww. Balfe is just not the tough, smart Claire that we know (and some of us love).

She didn't like the way Menzies played Frank. Very boring. Nor did she like the way he played Randall (should have been more dashing and dangerous) and she does like Menzies as an actor. Too bad Jason Isaacs was too old for the role.

With 16 weeks to do one whole book, they could have handled little details better. For example, when they are at Rev. Wakefield's (she did like Wakefield), Claire doesn't meet little Roger.

She also felt Claire going through the stones was badly done. Could have been very dramatic, but she touches the stone (not split) and just fades to black. Next thing you know, she's in the 18th century. No buzzing of the stones and no shrieking as she passed through.

Overall, she just didn't like Balfe. There's one scene in one of the trailers where Claire is telling Jamie how she came through the stones. Balfe very much reminded me of Elaine May in A New Leaf with how she holds her mouth and looks up under her bangs. Bad image.

I'm sure I won't be bothered by little details and even by Frank/Randall not being how I think they should be. But I'm very much afraid Balfe is going to ruin it for me.



I'll try to watch it tonight online.


----------



## Atunah

It seems to be on my Uverse On Demand. Its featured actually. I'll ask hubby if he wants to watch it with me tonight, if not I'll wait for sometimes this week and watch it by myself. He owes me. Last few weekends he picked the most horrible movies that one can find. I swear, if there is a bad b-movie, bad indy movie to be found, he'll hone right in on that and it leaves us both unsatisfied and bewildered each time.  

So I'll make him.


----------



## Tripp

My hubby works on Saturdays.  I was watching the On Demand trailers and thinking of when would be a good time to watch it when DH came up and said that he wanted to watch it with me.  So, I have to wait.  But if he likes it, it will be nice to cozy up together and share this.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just finished watching it and I feel much better now. I was afraid of the way Balfe was going to play Claire. Fears unfounded. Sam Heughan *is *Jamie. They couldn't have cast Jamie better and Sam does a fine job with just that thread of humor underneath.

DD was right. The first part was boring. It was like bits and pieces and not really cohesive, but that could be because I know the book so well. The scene where Claire went through was fine and everything after that was great.

If you're squeamish, skip the part in the army hospital during WW II. Very graphic.

Can't wait until you guys watch it. I'll probably watch it from when Claire went through the stones again. And maybe another time after that.

Tulach Ard!!!!


----------



## Atunah

Just finished watching. Loved it. Squeeeeee

I will watch it again, the scenery is just beyond awesome. It all feels so real, they did a really great job filming this. And I to was a bit worried about the Claire actress, but I am not anymore. It all fell into place for me as soon as the show started. The scenery, characters, sounds, everything. It just all clicked for me.

Great thing about being able to watch early on demand, no waiting. Bad thing about watching early, now having to wait 2 weeks for another episode. 

I am just so very happy right now. 

We need a dancing banana emoticon.










With bagpipes.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Time Warner didn't make it available "on demand" here in New England (not surprising) so I watched it on my laptop. I agree with everyone about the first half hour and kept urging them to get to the stones already, but that first half hour is important for those unfortunate people who haven't read the books.

I agree that Frank was blah especially as Black Jack. Jamie is *perfect*  I could watch Sam as Jamie for an entire hour and not even care about the story! I have no problem with Balfe as Claire although she's a much softer version of the feisty character Diana created.

And I actually recognized the town that stood in for 1940s Inverness as Falkland, a small town north of Edinburgh, since I visited it three years ago and have pix! What a kick! Cannot wait for Episode 2 and like Gertie I'll watch this one a few more times from the midway point.


----------



## Atunah

I liked Frank and Black Jack. I thought he was well portrayed by the actor. He had the intensity as Black Jack. Wasn't sure in the beginning if he had that when playing Frank. 

I am pretty happy with everyone. Claire I was worried, because she can annoy the heck out of me in the books. She is still strong and feisty here, but she doesn't annoy me so I am glad for that.   Of course there is still a lot of time for that to happen.  . Its not that I totally hate her or anything, but she would drive me nuts often when reading. 

It was a really good spot to end the episode too I thought. I was wondering how it will be paced since it takes a while in the book to get going and to the stones. I figured they had to put the stones and her going through them in the first episode to make it more interesting. That action had to go in.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Atunah said:


> It was a really good spot to end the episode too I thought. I was wondering how it will be paced since it takes a while in the book to get going and to the stones. I figured they had to put the stones and her going through them in the first episode to make it more interesting. That action had to go in.


I kept thinking that if they didn't send her through the stones in this episode, people new to Outlander would probably not tune in for the second.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I actually liked the narration. I think Balfe did a good job of that. But I think she needs to learn to say "Jesus H. Roosevelt Christ" with some feeling. She just says it like "Ho-hum, I'll have fries with that." It's Claire's own special curse word and she needs to curse it, not say it.

Balfe is not as good as Claire as Sam is as Jaime, but she does much better than I expected.

I'm not thrilled with some of the other characters (did the director actually read the book?) but I'm just going to ignore it all and enjoy the show.



Harriet Schultz said:


> Jamie is *perfect*  I could watch Sam as Jamie for an entire hour and not even care about the story!


And that's exactly why I can ignore everything else.



Atunah said:


> I will watch it again, the scenery is just beyond awesome. It all feels so real, they did a really great job filming this. And I to was a bit worried about the Claire actress, but I am not anymore. It all fell into place for me as soon as the show started. The scenery, characters, sounds, everything. It just all clicked for me.


This reason, too.

After waiting many years and then worrying about them getting Jamie right, I can now relax and enjoy the show.

It was interesting that


Spoiler



they didn't have the druid (postmistress in the book) smoking a cigarette when she came back to find her hair clip, but they let Claire as a little girl light one for Uncle Lamb.



My daughter has Starz and I'll go to her house next week to watch it all over again on her big screen TV.

I hope they don't take forever to put out the DVD. I hope Amazon gets it as an instant video so I can watch whenever I want.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Harriet Schultz said:


> I kept thinking that if they didn't send her through the stones in this episode, people new to Outlander would probably not tune in for the second.


I'm guessing that 99.9% of the viewers have read the book. Those that haven't might even tune out in the first ten minutes.


----------



## Toby

I just watched it. Jamie is so handsome! swoon...So yes, casting got it right. Even Claire. Even a few of the other characters. I loved it all. I was waiting for the Jamie's ghost standing outside her window scene. It was great. However, for some reason, I didn't expect the explicit sex scenes in the first show. LOL! The swear...yes, I thought that she would say it with more gusto, even if under her breath. I will have to wait to get the CD's or if amazon has it in order to watch the rest. Oh well! Right now, I am listening to the audible book of Book 8. Love it!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Toby said:


> I just watched it. Jamie is so handsome! swoon...So yes, casting got it right. Even Claire. Even a few of the other characters. I loved it all. I was waiting for the Jamie's ghost standing outside her window scene. It was great. However, for some reason, I didn't expect the explicit sex scenes in the first show. LOL! The swear...yes, I thought that she would say it with more gusto, even if under her breath. I will have to wait to get the CD's or if amazon has it in order to watch the rest. Oh well! Right now, I am listening to the audible book of Book 8. Love it!


I'll be listening to book 8 audio soon.


----------



## Toby

You will love it! The story picks ups the threads & continues on. This is the first time that I am listening to any audio version of an Outlander book, & it's fantastic! I am a little over 60% through the book now. If there is to be a 9th book, I wonder if it will take a really long time as Diana must be busy with the TV series.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Toby said:


> You will love it! The story picks ups the threads & continues on. This is the first time that I am listening to any audio version of an Outlander book, & it's fantastic! I am a little over 60% through the book now. If there is to be a 9th book, I wonder if it will take a really long time as Diana must be busy with the TV series.


Davina Porter is wonderful, isn't she? She's the narrator that converted me to audio books and I got _Outlander _as my first free book when I joined Audible.

All I can say is that DG better quit writing those boring Lord John books and concentrate on the next Jamie and Claire. I'm not getting any younger, you know. Come to think of it, neither is she.


----------



## Cuechick

Well as someone who really did not care for the book, I thought the show was very well done... I like that they cast a not so young women in the lead and both leads look very much like what I pictured... I read the book quite a while ago and remember just bits and pieces... I do remember pretty much hating it and had to push myself to finish. I don't want offend those who love the books here, honestly, I can't remember now what bothered me so much... but I did like the premise quite a bit, for those of you who wonder why I would watch. The promos looked really good and since my expectations via the original source material are not that high, I think they can only improve on it, lol!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

YMMV as they say, but I'm glad you enjoyed the movie.


----------



## Atunah

I rewatched it by myself today and I am even more happy about it all. They hit the jackpot with the Jamie actor. I mean what else can I say there.  . But also important is the chemistry between the characters and they have it in spades. I also noticed some more subtleties in the Randall actor. They are all really good. 

I am also so far happy with Dugall and the others and I am really looking forward to the next episode. I love that they made Scotland a character on this show. 

I replayed the song at the beginning a few times, for some reason it makes me tear up every time. Its just so fitting with the images. They just did a fantastic job all around and it can only get better. Oh the fantastic scenes we still have to look forward too, we barely scratched the surface. I am so giddy about it all.  

I already know I will own this series on DVD/streaming. Perfect opportunity for a special feature DVD set with behind the scenes stuff.  I don't own a lot of DVD's, but I will this one. And I say this after just one episode.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Yes, Atunah, it can only get better. And I do hope it comes out on Instant Video soon, very soon after the end of this season.

But there are some scenes I know it will be as hard to watch as they were to read, although I've read them so many times, you'd think they wouldn't bother me anymore. But that's the power of DG's writing. Not so much the scenes but how invested she makes us in the characters. 

I'm so looking forward to the wedding.


----------



## Atunah

Yeah, DG puts her characters through the ringer. I am still not sure how some of those very important scenes can possibly be translated into film though. For me there is a big difference between reading and watching. I mean that I can for some reason handle stuff better when reading, its more internal for me. And not everything has the same feelings or essence when its brought to live on film. Not sure if I am saying this right. 

But I think I'll trust this team, they did already such a great job that they'll find a way to make it work. Some stuff will have to be a bit different than the books though for film I think. Can still have the same impact, just approached a little different.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Atunah said:


> Yeah, DG puts her characters through the ringer. I am still not sure how some of those very important scenes can possibly be translated into film though. For me there is a big difference between reading and watching. I mean that I can for some reason handle stuff better when reading, its more internal for me. And not everything has the same feelings or essence when its brought to live on film. Not sure if I am saying this right.
> 
> But I think I'll trust this team, they did already such a great job that they'll find a way to make it work. Some stuff will have to be a bit different than the books though for film I think. Can still have the same impact, just approached a little different.


Guess we have to wait and see and the toughest scenes will be in the second half of the season.


----------



## Toby

Yes, Davina Porter is so good at speaking for all the characters. I can easily concentrate on the story line. I also like her accent. I think I laugh more with this book, because of the writing & her saying with inflection, the words.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'm so looking forward to the wedding.


...and the wedding night <sigh>


----------



## Cuechick

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> YMMV as they say, but I'm glad you enjoyed the movie.


Your Milage May Vary....? Ok, don't get that at all but I did go back and read my review on good reads... it was the writing style I didn't like.... I found it repetitive which is a big pet peeve of mine... but I did like the story and characters so it makes sense I would like the show... !


----------



## prairiesky

I watched last night and have to say I loved it.  It has been so long since I read the 1st book that it was fun to review.  I thought that the casting of characters was spot on.  I want to watch it again just before the 2nd one airs.


----------



## Cuechick

Does the 2nd ep air tonight?


----------



## Atunah

Its on every Saturday, right? So next, 2nd episode would be next weekend. I am pretty sure about that. I set a season pass on my DVR. 
I noticed that last night they played the episode 3 times in a row.


----------



## Lisa Scott

Wooo!  Outlander has already been renewed for Season 2 with at least 13 episodes!!!!  Wonder if they'll keep the same time sequence with the book as the beginning was quite startling for many people.


----------



## Atunah

Wohooooooooooooooooo  

Fantastic. I think they'll have to do a season 3 then too. I mean technically I thought Outlander could be a standalone book. If one didn't want to go further, it had some ending at least. But 2 and 3 I had to read one after the other. There was no way to stop. They cannot stop with book 2. Impossible. And I don't see how they could fit both books into one season with 13 episodes. 

So I am hopeful we'll get at least 3 for that reason.


----------



## Lisa Scott

Very true. And no way could they do both books in 1 season. I'm just wondering if they're going to tell the story out of sequence like in book 2, or rearrange things and tell it in sequence.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Lisa Scott said:


> Very true. And no way could they do both books in 1 season. I'm just wondering if they're going to tell the story out of sequence like in book 2, or rearrange things and tell it in sequence.


I don't think it will work in sequence unless they cut out a lot of Roger and Bree.



Atunah said:


> Wohooooooooooooooooo
> 
> Fantastic. I think they'll have to do a season 3 then too. I mean technically I thought Outlander could be a standalone book. If one didn't want to go further, it had some ending at least. But 2 and 3 I had to read one after the other. There was no way to stop. They cannot stop with book 2. Impossible. And I don't see how they could fit both books into one season with 13 episodes.
> 
> So I am hopeful we'll get at least 3 for that reason.


Yes, Outlander could have been a standalone book and I thought it was going to be. It could really have ended with book three as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Atunah

Yeah, will be interesting to see how they handle the sequence. I know they said they want to stay pretty true to the books. Its a different medium though so some stuff might have to be shuffled. 

I am just so giddy and exited though.


----------



## Lisa Scott

I loved book 1, but book 2 and 3 are great as well.  I really liked 4, 5 and 6, but 7 and 8 were just good.  IMHO


----------



## Cuechick

I saw somewhere that it's the highest rated series debut in Starz history!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Cuechick said:


> I saw somewhere that it's the highest rated series debut in Starz history!


Definitely not surprising.


----------



## Atunah

Been trying to post this and getting issues with KB.

Here are some numbers on the viewing

http://variety.com/2014/tv/news/outlander-sets-starz-ratings-record-for-multi-platform-viewing-1201280319/

That is really impressive.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Atunah said:


> Been trying to post this and getting issues with KB.
> 
> Here are some numbers on the viewing
> 
> http://variety.com/2014/tv/news/outlander-sets-starz-ratings-record-for-multi-platform-viewing-1201280319/
> 
> That is really impressive.


Definitely.

I had to laugh at one of the articles linked entitled

"Starz's 'Outlander' Woos Women with Strong Female Protagonist"

Hah! I think that should be "with perfectly cast Jamie."


----------



## Atunah

Yeah, perfectly cast indeed. I had to rewatch it again and I always get a kick out when she fixes his arm and she say she is a nurse and he does this really cute look at her books and says aye. That look is just hilarious. And her saying "not a wetnurse".  

I also get a kick out of how he just throws her off the horse to go fight. Its like, off you go, ouch.  

I cannot wait for the next episode. Whats even more amazing is that last night I was going through the DVD schedule to make sure I had the season pass set up and my husband asked if we watched this episode yet and that we missed one. Why didn't we watch it. That tells me he really liked the show. He barely remembers what episodes we are on usually with shows, but he was worried we missed one. He saw the repeat of the first on the schedule and didn't realize that we watched a preview and it will be 2 weeks for a new one. 

I really wasn't sure how he would like this.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

That reminds me, I'd better call my daughter to remind her I'll be using her Starz channel tomorrow night.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

What can I say? Another great episode and another great Jamie performance. I also liked Balfe a lot better.



Spoiler



I liked the way they kept reflecting back to Claire's first visit to Leoch with Frank. Randall was sooo Randall. I thought the bit about allowing Claire to leave with Petrie was unnecessary. I think it would have been better to show Claire beginning to accept her situation as it was in the book. Also would have liked to see Jenny kneeing Randall. <smirk> Didn't like Geillie at all. Could hardly understand a word she said.





Spoiler



I also didn't like the preview showing Mrs. Fitz being the one that accused Claire of being a witch.



Starz has it on every couple of hours and DD is going to DVR it for me so I can watch any time.


----------



## Lisa Scott

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I also didn't like the preview showing Mrs. Fitz being the one that accused Claire of being a witch.
> 
> 
> 
> People chatting on facebook about this speculated
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> that she's imagining what her reaction would be if she told her. In the book, she thinks to herself that people would think her a witch if they knew she was from the future. Let's hope that's where they're going with this because otherwise, that seems to stray too far from the book, me thinks. They also might have added that sequence because her saying "I seem to have fallen through time" made all those trailers and promos compelling.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Well, I guess we'll see next week but that's a thought.


----------



## prairiesky

Oh, Jamie.  This guy is soooo Jamie!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

prairiesky said:


> Oh, Jamie. This guy is soooo Jamie!


All these years of worrying about them getting Jamie right and they went ahead and did it. I'm stunned every time I see him on the screen. Either he read the book or DG is giving him very specific direction or maybe both. The beating scene in the Hall was so perfect. Not that I wanted to see Jamie beaten, but might as well get used to it, right?


----------



## Atunah

Watched the episode last night with my husband. Loved it. His eyes were also glued to the TV the whole time. Lets just say that isn't always the case when its late and we watch TV. More often then not he takes a nap.  

I asked him does he like the show, as suppose to just watching it because I like it and he says he likes it. Reminds him of when we watched Deadwood, which we both loved. What he means by that is the grittyness and the realness of it all and the intensity of the characters. 

I am going to watch it again today. There was so much to look at that I have to see it all again. There is such a richness to the set, costume, so many details. Great casting with Colum too. Says so much with just a look. 

Can't wait for the next one.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

It's funny how the mental image I had of Jamie throughout the books has morphed into Sam Heughan, especially after episode 2. I can barely remember "my" Jamie now.That says a lot for this (yummy) actor.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Harriet Schultz said:


> It's funny how the mental image I had of Jamie throughout the books has morphed into Sam Heughan, especially after episode 2. I can barely remember "my" Jamie now.That says a lot for this (yummy) actor.


Agreed, Ep 2 firmly fixed SH in my mind as Jamie. Too bad they didn't do as well with Claire.

One minor complaint. I wish they'd do subtitles for the Gaeilic.


----------



## karendawn

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> One minor complaint. I wish they'd do subtitles for the Gaeilic.


I read somewhere that they are not subtitling the Gaelic because this is from Claire's point of view and since she doesn't understand it then having the viewer not understand it makes it more like her experience.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

karendawn said:


> I read somewhere that they are not subtitling the Gaelic because this is from Claire's point of view and since she doesn't understand it then having the viewer not understand it makes it more like her experience.


I kind of thought that was the case, but I'd still like them to do it.

I was wondering last night if the reason Starz dropped Netflix is because they knew Outlander was coming up. They had to know what a blockbuster it was going to be and how many people would subscribe just to watch it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

DD recorded this weeks episode for me so I'll be hustling over there to watch it in about an hour. I'll report back, with spoilers of course.


----------



## Atunah

I watched it as it was still recording yesterday, which is unusual in our house. We watch everything way time delayed. I just finished Sleepy Hollow and still have 2 Grimm episodes left.  

Enjoy the show.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Atunah said:


> I watched it as it was still recording yesterday, which is unusual in our house. We watch everything way time delayed. I just finished Sleepy Hollow and still have 2 Grimm episodes left.
> 
> Enjoy the show.


Thank you. I did. I thoroughly enjoyed it. To be honest, I'm just in awe of what they have accomplished. They made changes, but still retained the essence of the story.


----------



## readingril

Ronald Moore has podcasts up for the first two episodes @
http://www.starz.com/_ajax/originals/outlander/extras/extras

iTunes podcast link

The second is with his wife, the costume designer. Do a rewatch with the volume down low and play along.


----------



## Cuechick

Loving it more each week, almost tempted to wait till all  the episodes are up so I can binge watch it... 

If anyone is interested, Sam Heughan (Jamie) is on Instagram! @samheughan  ...Your welcome!


----------



## Atunah

I'll admit I have no clue what instagram is. I thought it was a photo site from what I heard, but is it like twitter than because of that "@" thingie? I barely have figured twitter out. I gave up trying to find anything on facebook. 

I watch each episode with my husband who likes the show and then I watch it again during the week alone. I will do the binge during the loooooooooooooong winter wait for the 2nd part of the season. 



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Thank you. I did. I thoroughly enjoyed it. To be honest, I'm just in awe of what they have accomplished. They made changes, but still retained the essence of the story.


That is so true. I think we are lucky that this director is doing it. He gets the "translation" right. Translation of the essence, good word for it, and the feel of the characters and story.

I do wonder about how long it takes to put on Jamie's makeup on the back and how often we even get to see his back side because of that.

I like some more knees though. That is mighty nice.  Squatting while kilted. Does that need practice?


----------



## readingril

Atunah said:


> I do wonder about how long it takes to put on Jamie's makeup on the back


Two hours. And depending on what they clothe him in...it starts peeling slightly (thanks to Ronald D. Moore for that bit!)


----------



## Cuechick

Atunah said:


> I'll admit I have no clue what instagram is. I thought it was a photo site from what I heard, but is it like twitter than because of that "@" thingie? I barely have figured twitter out. I gave up trying to find anything on facebook.


Instagram is like twitter, but it is just photos with usually minimal captions... or very short (15 sec max) video clips... It is pretty easy to see if it is the real celeb's account, since a lot of the pics they post are "selfies"... It has become my favorite because it is so visual and I am a photographer ...

You have to have a smart phone, and you can down load the app, which is free. The App requires you set up an account to share (though you can also keep it private) and includes a camera & some pretty filters you can add along with other photo enhancing tools. Though you can also pull pics from your camera roll, so any photos you take can or have stored on your phone can be posted... I recommend not taking pics with the instagram camera, cause they will automatically get posted... better imo to be selective with what you share and how much you share... If you just want to follow others but not share you can do that and as mentioned above also make your account private... it is pretty easy once you get the hang of it... hope that helps! 
Any one that wants can follow me @lararossignol


----------



## Atunah

Only a smartphone? No website? I don't have a smartphone. Or I should say I use a first generation iphone (3 I think?) as a prepaid which means its got really really old software, only wifi and calls and I don't ever hook it up to itunes which I don't have installed. Plus the battery is so bad now that I have to keep the phone turned off and just check it once a week to make sure I didn't miss a call.  . I tried taking pictures on it once and could not figure out how to get them off. 

I am in desperate need of a phone and plan basically, but I still wouldn't use something that I could only use on a phone app. I have a tablet, Nexus and I don't use anything but reading apps and some tennis apps. I prefer to use my computer when doing most stuff relating to the interwebs.

I take horrible photos. Only have the nexus for it anyway, but I am just really bad at it. I can't even take a picture of a squirrel without blurriness. My cat is about the only thing I can get someone looking ok on them. 

Plus, I rather have a root canal without numbing than have my picture taken so selfies are not and never will be in my present or future.  

So I can't check out Sam's instagram without an app? No way to get there with a computer?


----------



## Cuechick

You can view it online here:http://instagram.com/samheughan


----------



## Atunah

Thanks


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Cuechick said:


> You can view it online here:http://instagram.com/samheughan


Yes, thanks. What a treat :-D


----------



## Atunah

Ron Moore is having a cameo in the next episode. 

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/photo-outlander-ron-moore-cameo-728614


----------



## cork_dork_mom

I know it's all "my favorite part" but to date my REALLY favorite part is during a meal Claire is giving Jamie a hard time after she caught him kissing LegHair (that's how I hear her name now  ). The kicking under the table and Claire's sauciness is awesome!

The smoldering looks between J & C set my TV on FIRE  . I think Cat really owns Claire now. In the the 3 episodes there has been such a growth in her portrayal. 

Sam's Jamie is perfect because so many of Jamie's qualities are like Sam's from what I've read - Sam is quite shy which is so sweet as Jamie. . He seems very believable as a virgin fighting highlander.... IMHO.  

If you're on Facebook there's a blog that's posted after each episode about a hubby that watches with his wife, but he has a running commentary during the show. She calls the blog "Blurtlander." It's HYSTERICAL!!!


----------



## Cuechick

Harriet Schultz said:


> Yes, thanks. What a treat :-D


It appears he is very into fitness and eating "paleo" style... though he also eats sushi with the rice (not paleo) ... Which all makes sense with that body... my my he is bonnie !


----------



## Cuechick

Does anyone know who sings the opening song and if its available on iTunes?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Cuechick said:


> Does anyone know who sings the opening song and if its available on iTunes?


Rate Yarborough and it's available on Amazon. Probably itunes too. It's the Skye Boat Song.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just watched _The Gathering_. Oh, my. The expression on Sam's face before and after Je Suis Prest is exactly .... exactly .... exactly how I picture Jamie. How can he be so perfect? Thoroughly enjoyed the hockey scene with Dougal and Jamie. Again. Very Jamie.

I cried over Geordie even though I knew it was coming.

Did y'all see DG and Ronald Moore at the gathering?

I keep wondering how they get Colum's legs like that.


----------



## readingril

It's some kind of weird CG from what I read / saw/ heard somewhere... he is wearing multi colored socks.

I'm loving this show. I need a re-watch, I watched it really really early before work yesterday morning when I couldn't sleep.


----------



## Lisa Scott

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Just watched _The Gathering_. The expression on Sam's face before and after Je Suis Prest is exactly .... exactly .... exactly how I picture Jamie. How can he be so perfect?


My thoughts exactly. Cat is very much Claire, although I suppose she'll never be 100% Claire, because I always envisioned Claire looking like...me.  You know, for fantasy purposes.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Lisa Scott said:


> My thoughts exactly. Cat is very much Claire, although I suppose she'll never be 100% Claire, because I always envisioned Claire looking like...me.  You know, for fantasy purposes.


I know that fantasy, Lisa!!

I was watchng a vlog on youtube and the critic who'd actually visited the set, said she thought this was going to be some kind of cheesy production with bad acting. But she was surprised to find that Sam and Cat took their roles very seriously and tried to play them right.


----------



## Atunah

Just finished watching the episode. The scene with Jamie and the pledge to the Laird had me on the edge of my seat. That scene was just so well done with the tension. 

The game cracked my husband up. I said its like Rugby and Hockey smashed with kickboxing. Ok, my smilies aren't working. I click and nothing happens.

Great episode. Lots happened. Can't wait for the next one.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Atunah said:


> Just finished watching the episode. The scene with Jamie and the pledge to the Laird had me on the edge of my seat. That scene was just so well done with the tension.
> 
> The game cracked my husband up. I said its like Rugby and Hockey smashed with kickboxing. Ok, my smilies aren't working. I click and nothing happens.
> 
> Great episode. Lots happened. Can't wait for the next one.


The episodes go by so fast, don't they?

As I'm watching, I'm wondering how many people are seeing this without having read the books and how they are reacting to it.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

After each episode I scream "WTH?!?! That can't be it!!"   

Loved the oath taking! The tension! Even though the show is following the books I'm enjoying the series even more because there is new stuff added & changes made that make it really enjoyable as reading book for the first time. Oh how I'm loving it!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

cork_dork_mom said:


> After each episode I scream "WTH?!?! That can't be it!!"
> 
> Loved the oath taking! The tension! Even though the show is following the books I'm enjoying the series even more because there is new stuff added & changes made that make it really enjoyable as reading book for the first time. Oh how I'm loving it!!


I know, I know!!! Every episode is better.

My daughter is DVR'ing it for me and when all eight episodes are done, I'm going to kick her out of the house for a full day while I watch and drool for eight solid hours. No. I can't kick her out. Someone has to bring me food. 

Can't wait for the DVD's. I hope amazon gets it on instant video.


----------



## Cuechick

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Rate Yarborough and it's available on Amazon. Probably itunes too. It's the Skye Boat Song.


Thanks! Though it is actually "Bear Cleary" that sings it and I'm a little disappointed to see this one for sale on iTunes is so short! I was hoping for a longer version!
I did look up the history of the song, which is very interesting... it's actually about the escape of Prince Charlie... and this link includes the words to the Outlander version... 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Skye_Boat_Song

It has been recorded many times including by Tom Jones!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Cuechick said:


> Thanks! Though it is actually "Bear Cleary" that sings it and I'm a little disappointed to see this one for sale on iTunes is so short! I was hoping for a longer version!
> I did look up the history of the song, which is very interesting... it's actually about the escape of Prince Charlie... and this link includes the words to the Outlander version...
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Skye_Boat_Song
> 
> It has been recorded many times including by Tom Jones!


Hmm, and Amazon is showing the poster of Claire reaching back toward Frank and forward toward Jamie as if it's the version used in the series.


----------



## Atunah

Cuechick said:


> Thanks! Though it is actually "Bear Cleary" that sings it and I'm a little disappointed to see this one for sale on iTunes is so short! I was hoping for a longer version!
> I did look up the history of the song, which is very interesting... it's actually about the escape of Prince Charlie... and this link includes the words to the Outlander version...
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Skye_Boat_Song
> 
> It has been recorded many times including by Tom Jones!


Raya Yarbrough sings the song, she is Bear McCreary's wife. Bear does the music on the show and he did the music on Battlestar Gallactica and Caprica, among many others. The director of Outlander also did Battlestar so I guess he liked his music then.

There was a nice youtube of them both posted somewhere doing the Skye song, right before Outlander came out. 
Here it is and its longer. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RAtcTTB2E


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Atunah said:


> Raya Yarbrough sings the song, she is Bear McCreary's wife. Bear does the music on the show and he did the music on Battlestar Gallactica and Caprica, among many others. The director of Outlander also did Battlestar so I guess he liked his music then.
> 
> There was a nice youtube of them both posted somewhere doing the Skye song, right before Outlander came out.
> Here it is and its longer.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RAtcTTB2E


Thanks, Atunah. Now I've got chills. Beautiful. The violin was haunting.


----------



## Cuechick

Ok, now it all makes sense... I really hope they record that longer version for sale!! So pretty, I love the Outlander lyrics...


----------



## cagnes

cork_dork_mom said:


> After each episode I scream "WTH?!?! That can't be it!!"


I fee the same way, it seems like the episode has just started & it's over before you know it! I'm saddened to think that we've already gone though four of the eight episodes of the 1st half of season one. After September 27th, no more Outlander until next year!  I sure hope the 2nd half starts back up in January. I hate it when they split up a season in two & then wait nearly a year before airing the 2nd half. They did that with Breaking Bad.... it was pure torture!


----------



## Harriet Schultz

It's also great to see Outlander in the #1 position on the New York Times bestseller list. It's been there for two weeks which means that people who are watching the story on tv love it enough to buy the book...these are likely new readers and not Diana's longtime fans who already own all the books. And this week Dragonfly in Amber was at #7. 

Starz has done an outstanding job with this series. Like others, the hour flies by and I find myself watching episodes over again. This is one of the best, or maybe THE best, adaptation of a book ever. The wedding will be one ep that I watch over and over!


----------



## Meemo

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> The episodes go by so fast, don't they?
> 
> As I'm watching, I'm wondering how many people are seeing this without having read the books and how they are reacting to it.


I read the book a few years ago, DH has never read it. When we're watching TV together he usually has the remote & decides what we'll watch next. I did "demand" that we watch the first episode (I think right after the second had aired) - since then he's chosen to watch every subsequent episode almost immediately after it airs. So apparently he's enjoying it a lot.

I don't think he'd enjoy the book much though - probably too much romance for him. And I've never read the other books. But I might try giving them a listen now since the narrator is supposed to be so good.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Meemo said:


> I read the book a few years ago, DH has never read it. When we're watching TV together he usually has the remote & decides what we'll watch next. I did "demand" that we watch the first episode (I think right after the second had aired) - since then he's chosen to watch every subsequent episode almost immediately after it airs. So apparently he's enjoying it a lot.
> 
> I don't think he'd enjoy the book much though - probably too much romance for him. And I've never read the other books. But I might try giving them a listen now since the narrator is supposed to be so good.


Davina Porter does a wonderful job. She's the one that turned me on to audiobooks.

I'm listening to Book 8 now. It's a little odd watching the first book unfold, then skipping all the way to the eighth book.


----------



## readingril

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'm listening to Book 8 now. It's a little odd watching the first book unfold, then skipping all the way to the eighth book.


I'm doing the same... half listening half reading the 8th book. I am seeing tv Jamie now as I read, but tv Claire still doesn't quite match the Claire in my head so I'm still seeing my version of book Claire as I read.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

readingril said:


> I'm doing the same... half listening half reading the 8th book. I am seeing tv Jamie now as I read, but tv Claire still doesn't quite match the Claire in my head so I'm still seeing my version of book Claire as I read.


I'm more seeing Claire as gray-haired with spectacles.  Jamie is approximately 57 years old (born 1721) and Claire is about 61 or 62 (born 1918 and 27 when she went through the stones). I'm pretty sure it was the seventh book that Jamie took them both to buy spectacles.


----------



## Atunah

Another fantastic episode. Funny thing was that normally we watch everything on time delay recorded. We watched the last episodes on Sunday for example. Hubby saw in the recordings the show being recorded and he's like, oh is that a new one? Lets watch it.  . I don't remember seeing him this eager since Deadwood and Fringe and Lost. 
And we were both glue to the TV. For me, not so surprising considering its Outlander, but I am still amazed how much he likes the show. They really hit it out of the park I think to make this interesting to everyone. He isn't very interested usually in this history. WW2, yes, he is interested. But not anything about Scotland. They made it interesting. 

And then he cracked me up when he started whistling the theme song and he walks off with his tea grumbling "Now I got that d*** highlander song stuck in my head."    

We only have 3 more now do we    . Then long wait. I don't want it to end.


----------



## readingril

Atunah said:


> Another fantastic episode. Funny thing was that normally we watch everything on time delay recorded. We watched the last episodes on Sunday for example. Hubby saw in the recordings the show being recorded and he's like, oh is that a new one? Lets watch it. . I don't remember seeing him this eager since Deadwood and Fringe and Lost.
> And we were both glue to the TV. For me, not so surprising considering its Outlander, but I am still amazed how much he likes the show. They really hit it out of the park I think to make this interesting to everyone. He isn't very interested usually in this history. WW2, yes, he is interested. But not anything about Scotland. They made it interesting.
> 
> And then he cracked me up when he started whistling the theme song and he walks off with his tea grumbling "Now I got that d*** highlander song stuck in my head."
> 
> We only have 3 more now do we   . Then long wait. I don't want it to end.


I had to buy that from Amazon MP3 yesterday to get it out of my head.

Do we have any clue how long this 'break' is going to last?

I finished MOBY! YAY!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Atunah, I'm so glad your husband likes it. Even my SiL thought it might be interesting from the trailer. Maybe he and DD are secretly watching it.

Readingril, somebody upthread posted about how long the delay is going to be. Not nearly as long as the delay for Sherlock.

I'll probably get to watch it tomorrow night. From the trailer, I'm getting a better sense of Dougal. Now that they're on the road, he'll be on screen a lot more.

I still can hardly believe I'm finally getting to see my very favorite book come to life. In fact, I may never read it again and it was always an annual read for me.

I'm still listening to MOBY. I think I have about 15 hours to go. I'm just where


Spoiler



John and Germaine have reached the ferry and Percival has appeared.



I've been having a problem with my MP3 player. I guess they only last about a year. I keep getting a low battery signal. So I downloaded the audible app to my phone and I'm listening to it there. It takes some getting used to the controls because you can only FF or RW at the very instant you turn the phone on. Yesterday, I found where I can skip to a chapter, but today, I couldn't find it again.

It's a pain because I don't want to miss one single word and it didn't sync all the way to the last bit read. Aarrggghhhhh!!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just finished watching. <sigh>


----------



## Patricia

Just saw a photo of Prince Harry.  He would have made an awesome Jamie.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Patricia said:


> Just saw a photo of Prince Harry. He would have made an awesome Jamie.


He sure is a big redhead!!! But I'll take Sam Heughan, thank you.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Here's the new cover for the Outlander book.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Does everyone have their wee (or not so wee) dram of whisky ready for tonight's episode. I may have to cover my eyes when BJR flogs Jamie. In a TV interview, Sam said that the one time he experienced serious pain was during one of those scenes. He said Tobias Menzies got lost in BJR's character. Ouch!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Harriet Schultz said:


> Does everyone have their wee (or not so wee) dram of whisky ready for tonight's episode. I may have to cover my eyes when BJR flogs Jamie. In a TV interview, Sam said that the one time he experienced serious pain was during one of those scenes. He said Tobias Menzies got lost in BJR's character. Ouch!


Oh, is that tonight? I won't see it until tomorrow so I'll have more time to prepare myself. Lots of Kleenex to mop up my tears, and maybe some popcorn and wine (Rhenish, of course) to get me through it.


----------



## cagnes

Harriet Schultz said:


> Does everyone have their wee (or not so wee) dram of whisky ready for tonight's episode. I may have to cover my eyes when BJR flogs Jamie. In a TV interview, Sam said that the one time he experienced serious pain was during one of those scenes. He said Tobias Menzies got lost in BJR's character. Ouch!


  Ugh, the flogging was pure torture to watch! At least next week's episode should be pure pleasure, can't wait for the wedding!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

cagnes said:


> Ugh, the flogging was pure torture to watch! At least next week's episode should be pure pleasure, can't wait for the wedding!


Reading about it was one thing, but seeing it has to be awful, especially since we're so invested in SH as Jamie. I can't see it until tomorrow night.


----------



## Atunah

Holy crap intensity. Tobias and Caitriona knocked it out of the park.    Black Jack Randall   

It was like a trainwreck, I couldn't look away, I was mesmerized by his depravity. I had no idea seeing him in the first episode he could pull it off like that. Goodness. I need to go look at some kitten videos on the internet now.  

My hubby and I cracked up though at the line Dougal had at the spring. I won't say it though yet. You'll know. Never heard that saying before. 

That episode wore me out. I am so looking forward to next week.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Atunah said:


> Holy crap intensity. Tobias and Caitriona knocked it out of the park.   Black Jack Randall
> 
> It was like a trainwreck, I couldn't look away, I was mesmerized by his depravity. I had no idea seeing him in the first episode he could pull it off like that. Goodness. I need to go look at some kitten videos on the internet now.
> 
> My hubby and I cracked up though at the line Dougal had at the spring. I won't say it though yet. You'll know. Never heard that saying before.
> 
> That episode wore me out. I am so looking forward to next week.


If Menzies was that bad at the flogging, how much worse is he going to be at Wentworth Prison?


----------



## readingril

Tobias was amazing! no matter how they do Wentworth it will be extremely intense.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

readingril said:


> Tobias was amazing! no matter how they do Wentworth it will be extremely intense.


Yes, and that episode will also include Claire and the wolf. I'll never forget reading that scene for the first time. I'm goosebumping right now thinking about it.


----------



## Tripp

The first thing I did today was come here to see what everyone thought of last night's episode.  All I can say is WOW.  Tobias Menzies totally brought it.  And I too am looking forward to next week.


----------



## CegAbq

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> If Menzies was that bad at the flogging, how much worse is he going to be at Wentworth Prison?


He'll be very very bad.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

I had to change the station to Pretty Woman (!) for a few minutes during the flogging scene. Too graphic for my tender sensibilities 

I think Caitriona became Claire in this episode. She was outstanding. Tobias as BJR is even more hateful, depraved and sadistic than in the book. When he


Spoiler



punched Claire in the stomach and then ordered the corporal (?) to repeatedly kick her


 I was screaming for Dougal to finally come to her rescue. Oh, my. Can't wait for next week's wedding as an antidote to this ep.


----------



## cagnes

Had this TV Guide update in my inbox today.... Outlander Video: Star, Showrunner Deconstruct Filming That Flogging Scene.


----------



## CegAbq

cagnes said:


> Had this TV Guide update in my inbox today.... Outlander Video: Star, Showrunner Deconstruct Filming That Flogging Scene.


And here's a quote from Tobias: "If the stuff in Episode 6 is tough, [the end of the season] is a whole other level up."!


----------



## prairiesky

I could not watch the whipping..just listened.  It was difficult to watch Claire be beaten and kicked too.  So much easier to read..  I guess the mind pictures that I have are not that graphic!


----------



## cork_dork_mom

It's just like the story... it's one thing to KNOW about Jamie being flogged but much worse to SEE it. Did everyone catch Brian Fraser at the flogging? He was standing behind Dougal. I don't think I can watch this episode again... well, I can after Dougal gets Claire away from the English and tells her about her upcoming wedding  

Tobias was deliciously sadistic. The pleasure he got out of the flogging and then the retelling of it. He was almost orgasmic over it. Wentworth is going to be horrible no matter how they do it. I feel sorry for those that haven't read the book.... they have NO idea what's in store for them.

I'm really liking the series. It's like reading the book again for the first time.


----------



## Cuechick

It was a great (though hard to watch) episode... just want to caution that this thread is about the _show_ so please refrain from mentioning possible spoilers from the book (as in, I can't wait till they show such in such...) or at least use the spoiler tags... not everyone may have read the book(s)!

As a big fan of Game of Thrones, who did not read all the books, this is always an issue... and makes reading some threads a virtual spoiler mind field... taking a lot of the fun out of participating in these sort of threads.

I only read the first of this series and it was long enough ago that I don't remember it all that well and am enjoying the show as an almost a new experience. I know the books have a very strong following here and that is great... but I am sure the show will also attract many who never read them.

That's all, carry on!


----------



## readingril

I have a friend who passed something spoilery onto her 20 something daughter who's enjoying watching the show and has just begun to read Outlander... the daughter didn't talk to her for a week. Yikes!

Wonder if we'll be seeing more of Brian Fraser? Having the actor recognized in the credits implies to me we will.


----------



## Lisa Scott

couldn't watch or listen to the flogging part. Don't think I'll rewatch this episode. (And I've rewatched all the others like 3 or 4 times.)  Claire on the floor.   It took a while to recover from that episode. And yes, like so many others have said, reading it is one thing. Seeing the few glimpses I saw (before closing my eyes and getting the volume down) was another. That shot of his bloodied back at the end?  How did he survive that?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I haven't seen it yet. I had to stay at DD's house to wait for appliance deliveries and I was going to watch it then. Unfortunately, GD was home sick and even though she said I could shut the door so she couldn't hear, I didn't feel right about i.

Hopefully tomorrow.



Lisa Scott said:


> That shot of his bloodied back at the end? How did he survive that?


When I used to read all those books about the old British Navy and men being given a hundred lashes, I wondered the same thing.


----------



## CegAbq

_*IF*_ you've read the book, this is a great post - but beware there are definitely spoilers:
Outlander: Marriage of Convenience and other things...
http://timeslipsblog.wordpress.com/2014/09/16/outlander-marriage-of-convenience-and-other-things/

(I couldn't figure out how to put the url into the text)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Finally got to watch _The Garrison Commander_ this afternoon. Just got home so I could post here.

I watched the flogging, more with fascination, I think, than horror. It was a contest between Jamie and Randall. Randall broke. Jamie won. And against the backdrop of Randall playing cat and mouse with Claire, it became much more than a game. It was the binding of these three people into an inevitable and deadly confrontation.

Beautifully done. Beautifully played.

And please don't misunderstand when I say "beautifully done." Seeing a man nearly flogged to death isn't beautiful, but the staging of it, the timing of it, the actors ... again, I'm in awe.

But my favorite part was the look on Jamie's face at the end when Claire strode between the men and snatched the bottle out of Dougal's hand. Priceless!!!


----------



## cagnes

Yay, getting closer to the wedding date! Came across this short but sweet video on accesshollywood.com...... 'Outlander' Exclusive Wedding Episode Sneak Peek: Jamie & Murtagh's Touching Chat.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

cagnes said:


> Yay, getting closer to the wedding date! Came across this short but sweet video on accesshollywood.com...... 'Outlander' Exclusive Wedding Episode Sneak Peek: Jamie & Murtagh's Touching Chat.


Aww. Thanks for posting. I'll probably see it on Sunday. Can't wait. "There's the two of us now." <sniff>


----------



## Lisa Scott

I really wish the wedding night would cover several episodes.  Sigh................


----------



## jcthatsme

I started re-reading the whole series too, since the show started. Between watching and reading I think I'm starting to think in a Scottish accent, ye ken?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

jcthatsme said:


> I started re-reading the whole series too, since the show started. Between watching and reading I think I'm starting to think in a Scottish accent, ye ken?


Dinna fash yerself


----------



## CegAbq

Found a nice blog post ******** Read ONLY IF you have already read the books ******** (it's riddled with spoilers)
Reading VS. Watching, A Commentary

Also, I've a question for those of you who are currently listening to and love Davina Porter's narration (which I do) and who also think Sam & Catriona are cast spot on (which I do): Has hearing Sam & Catriona detracted from your enjoyment of Davina's narration? I haven't re-listened since beginning to watch the series.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> Found a nice blog post ******** Read ONLY IF you have already read the books ******** (it's riddled with spoilers)
> Reading VS. Watching, A Commentary
> 
> Also, I've a question for those of you who are currently listening to and love Davina Porter's narration (which I do) and who also think Sam & Catriona are cast spot on (which I do): Has hearing Sam & Catriona detracted from your enjoyment of Davina's narration? I haven't re-listened since beginning to watch the series.


My thoughts exactly. They have enhanced the book, not detracted from it as is done so often in film adaptations. I gave my thoughts upthread about the flogging scene.

To be honest, I was so worried that they would butcher the book and the actors wouldn't live up to my expectations, that I almost didn't watch the series. Boy, am I glad I didn't listen to myself.  I usually read the book once a year, but as soon as the DVD's come out (or better yet, Amazon has them on instant video), I'll be watching the show instead.

I'm currently listening to MOBY (and yes, I love Davina's narration), but I'm not making any connection between her narration and Sam and Catriona's portrayal of Jamie and Claire. They are entirely different to me. I think the book, the narration and the show are three different facets of the same entity.


----------



## readingril

CegAbq said:


> Found a nice blog post ******** Read ONLY IF you have already read the books ******** (it's riddled with spoilers)
> Reading VS. Watching, A Commentary
> 
> Also, I've a question for those of you who are currently listening to and love Davina Porter's narration (which I do) and who also think Sam & Catriona are cast spot on (which I do): Has hearing Sam & Catriona detracted from your enjoyment of Davina's narration? I haven't re-listened since beginning to watch the series.


Thanks for that link with the comparisons / contrasts. I have to agree Ron and Co have done a marvelous job with this adaptation. I don't expect things to be exactly like the book.

I think the reason why I don't associate Sam & Catriona's performances with the characters is because the characters in MOBY are older. I rather wonder how the actors will 'fit' in the older versions in subsequent seasons. Ah well, will cross that bridge when we come to it.


----------



## Susan J

I reread the series prior to MOBY and am slowly getting through the audiobooks.  I don't seem to have as much time for them but I find that listening to Davina's narration to be a completely unique experience to either reading or watching.  I suppose it's because while reading, my mental focus may be different on various sections and listening gives me a more even perspective overall.  I love the Starz series and have watched each episode more than once.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

I hope Jamie and Claire's wedding night is as realistically shot as last week's episode with BJR's whip. There will be a lot of disappointed viewers if they put off the scene we're waiting for until next week!


----------



## readingril

Somewhere I read a teaser (spoiler free) from someone who's seen it that fans of the books will love the last 15 minutes of the show. 

Sooo... if I watched the last five minutes of last week's show multiple times, how many times will I watch the last 15 minutes?

I'm reading the Lord John books for the first time in random order as I get them from Overdrive. Enjoyed The Scottish Prisoner (loved the Jamie and young Willie bits), Private Matter was ok, but I really couldn't get into the three short stories in The Hand of the Devils. Only Brotherhood of the Blade left to read!

Only 11 hours to go. 

ETA: Have I mentioned how much I'm enjoying the Starz series?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

readingril said:


> Somewhere I read a teaser (spoiler free) from someone who's seen it that fans of the books will love the last 15 minutes of the show.
> 
> Sooo... if I watched the last five minutes of last week's show multiple times, how many times will I watch the last 15 minutes?


Oh, yes. Claire stalking between the men and grabbing Dougal's bottle and then the look on Jamie's face as the men look back at him is absolutely priceless.



> I'm reading the Lord John books for the first time in random order as I get them from Overdrive. Enjoyed The Scottish Prisoner (loved the Jamie and young Willie bits), Private Matter was ok, but I really couldn't get into the three short stories in The Hand of the Devils. Only Brotherhood of the Blade to go!
> 
> Only 11 hours to go.


I think, if I remember correctly, _Brotherhood of the Blade_ is where we meet Percival Wainwright.

And I also believe there's a mistake in MOBY.


Spoiler



Jamie is talking to John about William. John tells Jamie he hasn't seen William since he was six. Uh-uh. John brought William to see him when he was about 11 (I think) and that's when William fell into the outhouse. Also Jamie says he had the making of William until he was six, but I believe Jamie left Helwater when William was four, five at the oldest. That one I'm not sure of, but I know for sure about John bringing William to see him in North Carolina.


----------



## readingril

His expression when he admitted to being a virgin had me chuckling. Hopefully some of the conversation between them in that intimate scene will still be there. It had me cracking up (think farm animals).

I think you're right about the possible mistake in MOBY. Wonder if Diana's addressed that?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

readingril said:


> His expression when he admitted to being a virgin had me chuckling. Hopefully some of the conversation between them in that intimate scene will still be there. It had me cracking up (think farm animals).
> 
> I think you're right about the possible mistake in MOBY. Wonder if Diana's addressed that?


In the previews, Jamie tries to kiss Claire and she's the one who draws back and says, "Can we talk first?" That's why I'm araid they might mess that up. It was a great scene.


----------



## readingril

I think I'll do a reread of the wedding  & wedding night to prepare for the rewatches of tonight's show.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

readingril said:


> I think I'll do a reread of the wedding & wedding night to prepare for the rewatches of tonight's show.


Good idea. I won't be able to watch the show until tomorrow or maybe Monday, though. Now I'm sorry I gave all my hardbacks to my daughter. It would be easier to flip through the book than try to find it on the kindle.


----------



## CegAbq

Speaking of falling in love & weddings ... Terry Dresbach's telling of meeting & connecting with Ron is so sweet!
{and I finally learned how to embed the URL in overlying text! }


----------



## readingril

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Good idea. I won't be able to watch the show until tomorrow or maybe Monday, though. Now I'm sorry I gave all my hardbacks to my daughter. It would be easier to flip through the book than try to find it on the kindle.


~28% or Loc 4344 on my Kindle (that's when Dougal mentions she needs to marry).

Now you have me wanting to find the conversation between Lord John & Jamie about your spoiler above in MOBY! I don't think that'll be as easy to find. BUT, I did find the reference in Drums of Autumn!



CegAbq said:


> Speaking of falling in love & weddings ... Terry Dresbach's telling of meeting & connecting with Ron is so sweet!
> {and I finally learned how to embed the URL in overlying text! }


I'm loving her blog!


----------



## Atunah

Ok, I just have to ask. What is this Moby you guys keep talking about. I must have missed something.


----------



## readingril

MOBY = Written in My Own Heart's Blood 

From Diana's site:

My Own Heart's Blood = MOHB = MOH-B = Moby. 
http://www.dianagabaldon.com/books/outlander-series/written_in_my_own_hearts_blood/


----------



## Atunah

Duh, thanks.  

I kept looking at the titles and none of the books matched the letters. 

I have only read up to #4 so far. I am kind of dreading reading #5. I think what I'll do is get the Kindle Voyage when its for sale and then the first book I'll read on it will be #5. 

As much as I am looking forward to tonights episode, I also cringe a bit as I watch the show with my husband and this will be the first episode where I worry a bit watching it with him. You know, lovey dovey cooties and all that.


----------



## readingril

It took me a couple of tries to get MOBY out of that - but it's like any other acronym, once you realize what it means, it's just a shortened placeholder of sorts.

I tend to remove most books from my Kiindle after I read them but all of the Outlander series are still on there.  

No one's watching Outlander with me, but the two young adults in the house are appreciating all the movies... we've never subscribed to a premium channel before.


----------



## CegAbq

readingril said:


> No one's watching Outlander with me, but the two young adults in the house are appreciating all the movies... we've never subscribed to a premium channel before.


Last December, for Christmas (combined with B'day) I had my family (1) let me upgrade our cable package to include the premium channels and (2) get a TiVo - all just for this series! No one else watches with me either, but the other household members are also really enjoying the other programs that "I've" made available. 

BTW, I love my TiVo - especially since Comcast/Xfinity recently made all of its on-demand content available. So, although I am recording all of Outlander, I could still watch it through the TiVo/Comcast alliance even if I hadn't recorded it.
Still plan to order the DVDs as soon as they are available


----------



## readingril

Totally relate to that CegAbq! 

Although I can watch these previous episodes at any time I've also recorded the series on the DVR. And yeah... I'll get those pretties as soon as they are released on DVD! 

And I thank y'all for this discussion here... it's become my most favorite thread of the entire board!

Getting off my 'duff' to do something around this mess o' a house!


----------



## CegAbq

readingril said:


> And I thank y'all for this discussion here... it's become my most favorite thread of the entire board!
> 
> Getting off my 'duff' to do something around this mess o' a house!


Ditto!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

readingril said:


> ~28% or Loc 4344 on my Kindle (that's when Dougal mentions she needs to marry).
> 
> Now you have me wanting to find the conversation between Lord John & Jamie about your spoiler above in MOBY! I don't think that'll be as easy to find. BUT, I did find the reference in Drums of Autumn!
> 
> I'm loving her blog!


Thanks. I'll be able to find it now.

The conversation between John and Jamie is in Chapter 89 of MOBY. That's what's showing on my phone. I used to listen on an MP3 player, but the battery won't stay charged anymore. Besides, the phone has a bigger screen so I can see where I'm at in the book.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> Speaking of falling in love & weddings ... Terry Dresbach's telling of meeting & connecting with Ron is so sweet!
> {and I finally learned how to embed the URL in overlying text! }


Congrats on your new skill!

Okay, that's the most romantic thing I've ever read. No wonder Ron was the right person to write the adaptation. Excuse me, I need a Kleenex now.


----------



## CegAbq

Another great rumination on THE WEDDING (WITH SPOILERS):
Setting the Stage for a Very Special Wedding


----------



## CegAbq

I thought the series was doing 8 episodes now & then 8 episodes for the second half sometime in early 2015. But checking http://followshows.com, they are showing episodes all the way through to Episode 16 scheduled for November 16.
Do they just have it wrong? They usually have been correct for all the other shows that I track through them as to when a break is being taken in the series.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> I thought the series was doing 8 episodes now & then 8 episodes for the second half sometime in early 2015. But checking http://followshows.com, they are showing episodes all the way through to Episode 16 scheduled for November 16.
> Do they just have it wrong? They usually have been correct for all the other shows that I track through them as to when a break is being taken in the series.


I checked the schedule on Starz and it's not scheduled for 10/4. It could be Starz is going to repeat the eight episodes during the hiatus.


----------



## CegAbq

Episode 7 - The Wedding ... WOW-WOW-WOW ... not what I was expecting ... but it worked WONDERFULLY


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> Episode 7 - The Wedding ... WOW-WOW-WOW ... not what I was expecting ... but it worked WONDERFULLY


And I probably can't see it until tomorrow. Poo.


----------



## jcthatsme

CegAbq said:


> Episode 7 - The Wedding ... WOW-WOW-WOW ... not what I was expecting ... but it worked WONDERFULLY


LOVED it!


----------



## readingril

jcthatsme said:


> LOVED it!


Very well done! Course I had to watch it again right away.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Wait a minute. I don't have to wait until tomorrow. I have a key to DD's house and she recorded it for me last night. Hah!


----------



## Susan J

readingril said:


> I'm reading the Lord John books for the first time in random order as I get them from Overdrive. Enjoyed The Scottish Prisoner (loved the Jamie and young Willie bits), Private Matter was ok, but I really couldn't get into the three short stories in The Hand of the Devils. Only Brotherhood of the Blade left to read!


I used Overdrive too to read the Lord John books. I'm just finishing the audio of Voyager and will listen to The Scottish Prisoner next. It will be interesting to hear how that narration compares to Davina Porter.



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I think, if I remember correctly, _Brotherhood of the Blade_ is where we meet Percival Wainwright.
> 
> And I also believe there's a mistake in MOBY.


If I hadn't already met Percy in Brotherhood of the Blade, the character would have rolled right past me in the big books. The Lord John books did help to give more depth not only to Lord John but also to Hal.

I agree that mistakes can be jarring when we know (having just reread the series  ) the exact timeline.
However, as someone of a certain age, I know that I have a hard time trying to differentiate what happened to my sons at what ages. It's seems even more common for fathers to mix up ages and dates so I'll excuse it as a reasonable confusion on Jamie's part. 

Oh no, just one more episode until the loooonnnnnngg break.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Later on in MOBY, Ian reminds William about his falling into the privy in North Carolina. So, that part was corrected in a later chapter. I can't imagine that Jamie would have forgotten his last meeting with his son.


----------



## readingril

Spoilery stuff I guess on the Hal / Jamie convo in MOBY...



Spoiler



I found that passage in MOBY yesterday... it was Hal that made the comment to Jamie (John & Claire were there too). Hal replied after Jamie reflected on William's character. Jamie did not affirm or deny when he last saw William, but instead of his nature as a child, and gave John a (backhanded?) compliment on how he was raised. Just my opinion. 

"And I do, of course, wish to retrieve my nephew, William--should he in fact be with Richardson. My brother informs me that you have doubts as to the probability of this being the case?"

"I do," Jamie said shortly. "My son is not a fool, nor a weakling."

I caught the faint emphasis on "my son," and so did both Greys, who stiffened slightly.

"He wouldna go off on some feeble pretext, nor would he allow someone of whom he was suspicious to take him captive."

"You have a bloody lot of faith in a boy you haven't seen since he was six," Hal observed conversationally.

Jamie smiled, with considerable rue. "I had the making of him until he was six," he said, and turned his gaze on John. "I ken what he's made of. And I ken who shaped him after that. Tell me I'm wrong, my lord."


----------



## readingril

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Later on in MOBY, Ian reminds William about his falling into the privy in North Carolina. So, that part was corrected in a later chapter. I can't imagine that Jamie would have forgotten his last meeting with his son.


When I was researching yesterday I had to go back to reread this chapter. That whole chapter is hysterical!


----------



## Susan J

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Later on in MOBY, Ian reminds William about his falling into the privy in North Carolina. So, that part was corrected in a later chapter. I can't imagine that Jamie would have forgotten his last meeting with his son.


I don't think Jamie would have forgotten the incident but he could easily have forgotten William's age at the time.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Susan J said:


> I don't think Jamie would have forgotten the incident but he could easily have forgotten William's age at the time.


There's a big difference between six and eleven, which is the age William was at that time, I believe. Anyway, it's a minor point. I just get hung up on these little things which makes it all the more odd that I'm not hung up on any of the differences between the book and the movies. Except Jamie singing along with the gang as they were riding together.


----------



## cagnes

readingril said:


> Very well done! Course I had to watch it again right away.


I loved it too! Watched it 3 times... So far!  I was a bit disappointed when it began, thought we missed out on the ceremony. I loved the way they ended up showing the whole event through flashbacks of both Claire & Jamie's POV.


----------



## jcthatsme

cagnes said:


> I loved it too! Watched it 3 times... So far!  I was a bit disappointed when it began, thought we missed out on the ceremony. I loved the way they ended up showing the whole event through flashbacks of both Claire & Jamie's POV.


I thought that too. For the pace they've gone through everything else I was like, woah, they kinda sped through that. But I liked the way they did it in the end.

I haven't had a chance to watch it again yet


----------



## Atunah

We just finished watching it and woah  . It was just so well done though. Details, everywhere. 

I can't believe only one more episode.  

I need some whiskey


----------



## Lisa Scott

Loved it, too. Although the first time I watched it, I was so confused/worried about comparing it to the book that I couldn't enjoy it for what it was. The next viewing of it was awesome. It was strange to see bold, confident, brave Jamie so insecure. I felt verra bad for him. I feel like in the book, there was more indication Claire was slightly into him than I came away with on screen.


----------



## prairiesky

OMG....I must watch again.  This one had my old heart pounding.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

On my way to watch it now. Can't wait.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Murtagh smiled ... that wee canty bird. 

Got choked up at the wedding, of course, and Claire's dress was magnificent, as was Jamie's full Highland dress.

Another great episode <sigh>.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Sometimes I think it would be easier to watch this without reading the book(s) because I wouldn't be focusing on things like:

1. Jamie in a hunting plaid instead of the blazing red Fraser plaid Diana described. I understand that the costume people wanted to stay true to the period, but this is fiction and it would have differentiated him from the MacKenzies. 
2. The ring. Although it's always fun to watch Angus and Rupert, I wonder why they didn't have Jamie give her his father's ring.
3. The pearls. Definitely not the Scotch pearls with gold rondelles that I think he gave her before the wedding? These looked very 21st century. Wrong, wrong, wrong.

I love watching Sam/Jamie's facial expressions and not just because of his gorgeous face. He conveys all the emotions he's feeling with a slight alteration of his mouth or eyes or forehead or... oh, my I'm starting to sweat!!!

Loved the episode all three times I've watched it


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I agree with all three points, Harriet. I guess we'll find out why the ring made out of a key at some point, but I bought Claire's ring a long time ago and it looks nothing like that.

http://www.theauthorsattic.com/gabaldon.htm

The sight of those pearls was a bit jarring and kind of threw me off for a minute. It also kind of threw me off when Claire took off Frank's ring, although it made for a more dramatic moment at the end.

Yes, Sam's expressions are wonderful. At one point toward the end, I thought his eyes would get crossed. 

Somebody want to tell me why these episodes are only ten or fifteen minutes long? I would have thought they'd do better than that. They just fly by.


----------



## CegAbq

About the ring:


Spoiler



I haven't re-read the scene in the book, but I think I remember that once they get back to Leoch after this venture, Jamie rushes off somewhere & Claire thinks he's rushing to Leoghre (sp?) & they have an awesome fight but then he produces a silver ring that was what he rushed off to have made and it was this ring that you could order?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> About the ring:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't re-read the scene in the book, but I think I remember that once they get back to Leoch after this venture, Jamie rushes off somewhere & Claire thinks he's rushing to Leoghre (sp?) & they have an awesome fight but then he produces a silver ring that was what he rushed off to have made and it was this ring that you could order?


Exactly. When I ordered the ring, it was a full circle, but I had a problem with the size. I'm glad they're doing it now so it can be bent to fit.

That scene after they have the fight over the little minx is one of the best in the book. Definitely looking forward to that one.

ETA: The ring is down at the bottom and it's a full circle. The open ends are cuff bracelets.


----------



## cagnes

Love this sweet little interview with Sam Heughan... "A Week in the Bedchamber": Sam Heughan on Last Night's Steamy 'Outlander' Episode 

Did any of you guy ever see the movie mentioned in the article, "Princess for Christmas"? Looks like a cute movie, just put the DVD on hold at my library.


----------



## Lisa Scott

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> That scene after they have the fight over the little minx is one of the best in the book. Definitely looking forward to that one.


Yes. Especially, "I canna be gentle about it." If they leave that out....grrrrrr.......


----------



## Gertie Kindle

cagnes said:


> Love this sweet little interview with Sam Heughan... "A Week in the Bedchamber": Sam Heughan on Last Night's Steamy 'Outlander' Episode


Nice interview. Did you check out A Princess for Christmas on Amazojn?

http://www.amazon.com/A-Princess-Christmas-Katie-McGrath/dp/B008U1ANHG



Lisa Scott said:


> Yes. Especially, "I canna be gentle about it." If they leave that out....grrrrrr.......


Double grrr. But they've gotten so much right, and with Diana consulting, I'm sure that line will be in.


----------



## cagnes

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Nice interview. Did you check out A Princess for Christmas on Amazojn?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/A-Princess-Christmas-Katie-McGrath/dp/B008U1ANHG


I hadn't heard of it before reading the article. My library has the dvd, just put a hold on it!


----------



## CegAbq

cagnes said:


> Love this sweet little interview with Sam Heughan... "A Week in the Bedchamber": Sam Heughan on Last Night's Steamy 'Outlander' Episode


I saw that last night - nice interview


----------



## CegAbq

cagnes said:


> ... My library has the dvd, just put a hold on it!


Bummer, my local library doesn't have it


----------



## donna callea

I really do love Sam as Jamie. And I loved the wedding night episode. I just wish the screenwriter was able to use more of Jamie's dialogue from the book. I just re-read that chapter and it was SO good. Oh well. I'm not gonna complain. I plan to re-watch Jamie's deflowering multiple times. It's also a lot of fun to imagine what the filming process was like. I'm wondering if it's possible Sam and Cat may be romantically involved. For more behind the scenes stuff this article is verra interesting. http://www.vulture.com/m/2014/09/outlander-wedding-jamie-claire-ronald-moore.html


----------



## cagnes

donna callea said:


> For more behind the scenes stuff this article is verra interesting. http://www.vulture.com/m/2014/09/outlander-wedding-jamie-claire-ronald-moore.html


Great article! LOL, this was my exact response to the beginning of the episode...


Spoiler



"after the show opened, the wedding was over and the bride and groom were already in the wedding chamber. "The audience would go, 'Oh, shit! We missed it!'" Moore explained. "Fans of the book would be going, 'What?!'"


. Humm, thought this quote was pretty interesting too....


Spoiler



"Moore decided not to have full frontal nudity in the episode, but that doesn't mean there won't be in other love scenes between the newlyweds. "


----------



## CegAbq

cagnes said:


> Humm, thought this quote was pretty interesting too....
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> "Moore decided not to have full frontal nudity in the episode, but that doesn't mean there won't be in other love scenes between the newlyweds. "


At the risk of exposing myself (so to speak ) -


Spoiler



I for one would not mind this!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Here are some clips from A Princess for Christmas. Sam gettin' funky at about the five minute mark.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

cagnes said:


> Love this sweet little interview with Sam Heughan... "A Week in the Bedchamber": Sam Heughan on Last Night's Steamy 'Outlander' Episode
> 
> Did any of you guy ever see the movie mentioned in the article, "Princess for Christmas"? Looks like a cute movie, just put the DVD on hold at my library.


Thanks for the link to Sam's interview. Fourteen people watching him and Caitriona prance around naked. Oh,my. Not such a closed set. 
I did see Princess for Christmas when it was on TV and it's a fluffy two hours. Sam is barely recognizable as the actor who would become James Fraser and he looks very young in the movie.


----------



## readingril

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> We have a date! We have a date! We have a date!


This photo takes on new meaning after watching the series thus far!

A Princess for Christmas isn't available through Amazon Instant Video, and when I checked online to see if my library had it, it looks like 10 people have it on hold ahead of me. All Sam Heughan fans I presume.


----------



## CegAbq

readingril said:


> This photo takes on new meaning after watching the series thus far!


It does indeed!


----------



## donna callea

Sam is just so adorable. But I can't get the image of him wearing a "modesty pouch" out of my head.  I'm so bad.  In any case, as many others have observed, the Outlander phenomenon (DG's books and now the Starz series) taps into sensuality in a way that is really beautiful and touching.  Of course, it's also titillating.  Still, unlike those who are loathe to admit they like 50 Shades, I don't think we have to be embarrassed to admit we are fans.


----------



## donna callea

Just found this http://outmandersblog.wordpress.com/2014/09/22/episode-7-the-wedding/ It's soooo funny. I love that Sam Heughan himself said on twitter that he loved this guy's outlander recap blog. Enjoy.


----------



## CegAbq

donna callea said:


> Just found this http://outmandersblog.wordpress.com/2014/09/22/episode-7-the-wedding/ It's soooo funny. I love that Sam Heughan himself said on twitter that he loved this guy's outlander recap blog. Enjoy.


That's great! I've added his blog to my Outlander list!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

donna callea said:


> Just found this http://outmandersblog.wordpress.com/2014/09/22/episode-7-the-wedding/ It's soooo funny. I love that Sam Heughan himself said on twitter that he loved this guy's outlander recap blog. Enjoy.


That was fabulous. The guy's a riot, but he's also right on the money.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

How do you think the mid-season episode will end? I know it'll be a major cliff hanger - cause that's how DG (and RM) rolls .

If you haven't read the book and want to be surprised DON"T read spoiler! You've been warned 



Spoiler



I'm thinking maybe it's when J tries to send C back through the stones and before she makes her way back to the hut to him it'll END. Leaving all non-book fans with their knickers in a twist.


----------



## readingril

Don't need no spoiler code to say - I AGREE! 

I wish they'd tell us when they're gonna start back up next year (it sounds so far away!).


----------



## donna callea

I just hope we'll at least get another yummy coupling scene to tide us over until the series returns.


----------



## Lisa Scott

cork_dork_mom said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking maybe it's when J tries to send C back through the stones and before she makes her way back to the hut to him it'll END. Leaving all non-book fans with their knickers in a twist.


I'm going to disagree about when the mid season finale ends. A lot has to happen before we get to that point, and there's no way they can cover that much in one episode. I think it'll end at this point:


Spoiler



When Claire escapes on their way back to Leoch and is taken back to Randall. Either when they catch her, or when Jamie appears in the window to save her.]


----------



## CegAbq

Lisa Scott said:


> I'm going to disagree about when the mid season finale ends. A lot has to happen before we get to that point, and there's no way they can cover that much in one episode. I think it'll end at this point:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> When Claire escapes on their way back to Leoch and is taken back to Randall. Either when they catch her, or when Jamie appears in the window to save her.]





Spoiler



Yeah, isn't that after


Spoiler



Jamie & Claire were making love in the open & two guys came by and tried to take her, which was when gang realized Jamie had never taught her how to use a dirk? So at Ft. William, after Randall captures her, Jamie comes in and says something like he's getting really tired of men trying to rape his wife or some such?


----------



## cork_dork_mom

CegAbq said:


> Yeah, isn't that after
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie & Claire were making love in the open & two guys came by and tried to take her, which was when gang realized Jamie had never taught her how to use a dirk? So at Fr. William, after Randall captures her, Jamie comes in and says something like he's getting really tired of men trying to rape his wife or some such?


ohhhhhhh...... yea..... I bet that is it!! The previews for this week is exactly that & it shows Claire with her dress ripped down the front.

Sigh................. I'm so enjoying series.


----------



## CegAbq

I'm really glad reviews are showing that people who haven't read the book are enjoying the series, but I can't imagine watching this without knowing what's going on. It doesn't detract at all - it enhances the whole Outlander experience by an umpteenth factor!


----------



## Lisa Scott

Booooo!!!!!! Outlander won't return until next April 4.

http://outlandertvnews.com/2014/09/outlander-set-to-return-april-2015-on-starz/


----------



## Atunah

Ach Du Heimatland.


----------



## CegAbq

Atunah said:


> ... Ach Du Heimatland.


I'm pretty dense sometimes. What is "Ach Du Heimatland"?


----------



## Atunah

CegAbq said:


> I'm pretty dense sometimes. What is "Ach Du Heimatland"?


Just a german expression of some kind of shock, surprise or such thing. Oh my homeland I guess it would be translated. Not totally right, I am not good in translating. But its just a saying. 

An example would be like. Ach Du Heimatland I am turning into my mother.


----------



## readingril

If Starz hadn't given me a half price deal, I'd get rid of it after Saturday (making sure I had all these shows securely DVR'd first!).


----------



## Harriet Schultz

I just saw that April 4 announcement on DG's Facebook page, with an intro from her saying, "Don't shoot the messenger." 

Since when is April "mid-season" I guess I can cancel Starz for the next six months and spend the $90 saved on something else.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'm speechless. Don't they know some of us are getting old and can't wait that long? Sherlock, too. Bah!


----------



## Lisa Scott

Do you think we can expect season 2 to begin in August of 2015? I'm not sure when they begin shooting. 

I don't understand how quickly these past 7 weeks have gone by.


----------



## Atunah

Starz is in my package and because of how its set up, even if I cancel some premium to save money, I wouldn't. The package that includes the premiums costs less than if I just get the regular package and certain small packages that I need. I sure wish they would finally offer al la card menus at the TV companies. 

That is one heck of a long wait. But I am sure they have a reason for this. Its not like I am not going to watch when it starts again. But its really not good for those of you that got the channel on promo or just for a period of time. I they they would just sell the episodes on Amazon, it would be cheaper probably than having to subscribe to one channel for just one show. 

I was actually thinking that if they take a pause like that, it won't be until March until it starts up again. I was off one month. But I really didn't think they'd be back before spring.


----------



## CegAbq

I'll re-watch all of these first 8 episodes many many times, while using the time to catch up on other shows I've discovered AND re-listen to the Audible versions of the whole series  
But it is a really long wait.


----------



## readingril

I read yesterday (was it here?) they are in the process of casting a character named Brianna.... so I figure they are at the beginning stages of season #2?


----------



## Lisa Scott

A character named Brianna.  is all I have to say about that.  They just wrapped filming of season 1 today, and I think they're taking a short break before starting the next season's filming.


----------



## Susan J

Probably, Starz got quite a few new subscribers strictly for this and they want to prolong that membership and revenue stream.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Susan J said:


> Probably, Starz got quite a few new subscribers strictly for this and they want to prolong that membership and revenue stream.


They'd do better to have a three month hiatus rather than a six month gap. For three months, people are more likely to stay. For six months, they might as well save that money.


----------



## jcthatsme

Lisa Scott said:


> Booooo!!!!!! Outlander won't return until next April 4.
> 
> http://outlandertvnews.com/2014/09/outlander-set-to-return-april-2015-on-starz/


Whaaaaat?? That's just cruel. What am I even going to do with myself from now until then....


----------



## cagnes

Lisa Scott said:


> Booooo!!!!!! Outlander won't return until next April 4.
> 
> http://outlandertvnews.com/2014/09/outlander-set-to-return-april-2015-on-starz/


Noooooo, say it isn't so!!!  Well, looks like I'm canceling Starz/Encore first thing Monday morning. Outlander was the only thing I ever watched on Starz & I never watched anything on Encore. 



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> They'd do better to have a three month hiatus rather than a six month gap. For three months, people are more likely to stay. For six months, they might as well save that money.


I agree! I wouldn't have mind keeping the subscription for a 3 month hiatus, but not 6 months. I'll just add it back to my cable plan in in April.


----------



## donna callea

readingril said:


> I read yesterday (was it here?) they are in the process of casting a character named Brianna.... so I figure they are at the beginning stages of season #2?


Brianna, hmm. I'm with everyone who can't wait for the rest of Season 1. And I'm not ready for Brianna. But I guess we have no choice except to be patient. I know that Sam and Cait will star in Season 2. But I'm wondering if they'll keep the same lead actors for season 3 and beyond, since that could pose something of a challenge, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

My cousin called me today to ask if I had Starz because there's this great series that's right up my alley. Hah!! He's loving Outlander, too, and has never read the books.


----------



## Cuechick

Before anyone cancels, I highly recommend the series "The White Princess" which you can access via your Starz account online via starzplay.com 
I think most who like Outlander would enjoy this as well!


----------



## CegAbq

Cuechick said:


> Before anyone cancels, I highly recommend the series "The White Princess" which you can access via your Starz account online via starzplay.com
> I think most who like Outlander would enjoy this as well!


That's on my to-be-watched list. I'm also enjoying Black Sails, another STARZ original


----------



## Atunah

I really wish Starz would get a move on and make a Roku channel. I am not going to watch TV on a tiny computer screen and I can hook up a netbook that has hdmi, but its just not convenient.


----------



## cagnes

Cuechick said:


> Before anyone cancels, I highly recommend the series "The White Princess" which you can access via your Starz account online via starzplay.com
> I think most who like Outlander would enjoy this as well!


Unfortunately not everyone who subscribes to Starz has that option.  I live in a small community, my cable provider is locally owned and does not support starzplay.

I've been planning to watch "The White Queen" and my library has the dvd. They also have "Camelot", another starz original that looks promising.... I'll have to put those on hold.


----------



## Meemo

cagnes said:


> Unfortunately not everyone who subscribes to Starz has that option.  I live in a small community, my cable provider is locally owned and does not support starzplay.
> 
> I've been planning to watch "The White Queen" and my library has the dvd. They also have "Camelot", another starz original that looks promising.... I'll have to put those on hold.


Unfortunately I don't think Dish Network does either - I know they don't support the Starz app. BUT I now know that there's Starz On Demand and I can watch both shows there along with some others (and free). Took advantage to rewatch The Wedding episode again after DH had deleted it from the DVR after we watched it. Definitely felt worth a rewatch. Or two...


----------



## cagnes

Meemo said:


> Unfortunately I don't think Dish Network does either - I know they don't support the Starz app. BUT I now know that there's Starz On Demand and I can watch both shows there along with some others (and free). Took advantage to rewatch The Wedding episode again after DH had deleted it from the DVR after we watched it. Definitely felt worth a rewatch. Or two...


I can't get Starz On Demand either! 

I have all the episodes recorded on my DVR & sure hope I never run out of space since I NEVER want to delete them! Guess I'll have to buy the dvd once it's available since keeping 16 episodes of Outlander forever on my DVR isn't very realistic.


----------



## Atunah

I have Starz on Demand, but there seems to be little selection and most is not in HD. Its odd, I am looking through the TV series and there are only a couple or so random episodes from a season listed. What the heck is the point of that. There is no way to watch previous seasons of full episodes and all the episodes.


----------



## CegAbq

I was a very happy camper when TiVo recently started offering Xfinity on Demand. Now, if something gets deleted, I can watch it through the XOD TiVo channel.  I'm sorry for all y'all rural folks with the bandwidth/connectivity/service options problems. While Albuquerque isn't a huge metropolitan area, we do at least have these services available.


----------



## Meemo

Atunah said:


> I have Starz on Demand, but there seems to be little selection and most is not in HD. Its odd, I am looking through the TV series and there are only a couple or so random episodes from a season listed. What the heck is the point of that. There is no way to watch previous seasons of full episodes and all the episodes.


I didn't look at all the choices, mostly the Original Programming, and all of the Outlanders were there. And I'm pretty sure they were all HD (although I didn't look at each one individually). But since I wasn't looking I don't know about the rest. Will have to take a better look.


----------



## Lisa Scott

Lordy, that was good.  Discuss.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Lisa Scott said:


> Lordy, that was good. Discuss.


I can't see it until tomorrow.

Notice we haven't had much discussion. Mostly we just say WoW! or Awesome! or Great!


----------



## Atunah

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I can't see it until tomorrow.
> 
> Notice we haven't had much discussion. Mostly we just say WoW! or Awesome! or Great!


I have to wait until tomorrow too, even though the episode is staring at me on my DVR. But hubby wants to watch it too and he's busy tonight.

I think maybe we need to do some marathon watching of the 8 episodes during the hiatus. On first watch, often all I got is   . So on second or third watch, maybe we can do more talking . I still think though that #7 will be the most re-watched episode.


----------



## Lisa Scott

Yes, I watched the wedding episode 6 times but this one was verra verra good. I was breathless when it ended. Much shouting at the television, gripping of the couch cushions. So much tension. Don't want to ruin it for you!


----------



## CegAbq

Will be watching in a bit. DD wanted to watch a movie w/ mom   Couldn't turn that down!.


----------



## CegAbq

Watching NOW! Thank goodness for TiVo/DVR (or STARZ on demand -  works either way)  

AND I've decided to learn to drink whiskey! So, any suggestions on what to start with? (Sweet wine isn't my thing, so don't think Rhenish will work for me)


----------



## CegAbq

OK - should really EDIT my previous post - but CAN'T.  

What an AWESOME ending to the FIRST half of Season 1 (reallly first Half??)

Only way I'm staying sane is that I've read the books.


----------



## Lisa Scott

Loved seeing


Spoiler



wee Roger. Can't wait to see who they cast for him as an adult



Was very concerned


Spoiler



that they were going to stray from the books and have her go back through the stones. That scene was so well done!





Spoiler



It wasn't clear to me if she was raped or not. I get the feeling that in the book he tried, but she killed him before he could. What was your take on that?





Spoiler



Did you like the scenes with Frank? From a story telling point of view, especially on TV, it helped a lot.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

You mean,


Spoiler



by the deserters


, Lisa?


Spoiler



Yes. She says she wanted to wait until he penetrated her so she could take him unawares. But he didn't finish. Although technically speaking, he probably did ejaculate when he died.


 But that was in the book.

I'm now kicking myself for giving my daughter all my hardbacks. It would be so much easier to look up these things.


----------



## donna callea

Cuechick said:


> Before anyone cancels, I highly recommend the series "The White Princess" which you can access via your Starz account online via starzplay.com
> I think most who like Outlander would enjoy this as well!


Thanks for the tip. I'll check it out.


----------



## Lisa Scott

Thanks Gertie.

I wish they would've


Spoiler



shown a bit more of the honeymoon/growing love between them. TV Jamie is awesome, but I don't think we've seen enough yet of what makes him so special and so committed to Claire (beyond sexy times.)


----------



## Harriet Schultz

When I saw Frank looking at wee Roger, I said,


Spoiler



"He's going to marry your daughter one day!"


 I also thought it helped to see Frank in the present. I never liked him in the books and he was portrayed sympathetically here,


Spoiler



except when his violent BJR genes erupted (although remember he's descended from BJR's brother and not the devil himself).



I loved the ease that Jamie and Claire had with each other in this episode, which was much different than last week's awkwardness. It foreshadows their future relationship.

I wonder how many new fans -- not the hardcore Outlander readers -- will stick with the series after a six-month hiatus. I know I've lost interest in Downton because of this.


----------



## donna callea

Lisa Scott said:


> Loved seeing
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> wee Roger. Can't wait to see who they cast for him as an adult
> 
> 
> 
> Was very concerned
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> that they were going to stray from the books and have her go back through the stones. That scene was so well done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't clear to me if she was raped or not. I get the feeling that in the book he tried, but she killed him before he could. What was your take on that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Did you like the scenes with Frank? From a story telling point of view, especially on TV, it helped a lot.


I agree, Lisa.


Spoiler



[The rape]


 scene on TV appeared to be a done deal. That's what my husband, who hasn't read the book, thought. He was appalled. Wondered why DG was so obsessed with writing about you-know-what. In any case, I don't think it matters whether it was completed in terms of the emotional and psychological toll it took on Claire and also Jamie.


----------



## donna callea

oops.  I thought I did a spoiler alert, but it didn't work.  Sorry.  I'll edit it if someone will tell me how.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

donna callea said:


> oops. I thought I did a spoiler alert, but it didn't work. Sorry. I'll edit it if someone will tell me how.


\

The spoiler icon isn't visible if you hit "quick reply." You have to click "reply" and among the icons at the top is one marked "sP" with the P blacked out. Highlight the text you want to hide in your reply and hit that button and it will become a spoiler.


----------



## donna callea

Thanks, Harriet


----------



## Tripp

I agree that this was a fantastic ending to this half season.  I think those who have't read the books will come back in April only because the series has set the viewers up so well.  

Not that I want to wish my life away, but I am so looking forward to April.  I have only read Outlander once and it was a few years ago.  Maybe I need to prepare for April and read it again between now and then.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tripp said:


> I agree that this was a fantastic ending to this half season. I think those who have't read the books will come back in April only because the series has set the viewers up so well.
> 
> Not that I want to wish my life away, but I am so looking forward to April. I have only read Outlander once and it was a few years ago. Maybe I need to prepare for April and read it again between now and then.


I can't even tell you how many times I've read Outlander. Probably a dozen times. I was in the middle of reading it again when the show started and I put it down. I don't know if I'll pick it up again after this week or just go to DD's once a month for an Outlander marathon.

I'm hoping the DVD's will come out quickly after this season ends. It seems to me that everyone will jump on them and they'll make a ton of money very quickly. As long as they don't do what Glee did and put out the first half on DVD. Then when the second half of the season came out, you couldn't just buy that half. You had to buy both. Boo-Hiss.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

According to a post on FB from DG


Spoiler



(there's no way to put this nicely, so here goes...) the soldier didn't achieve penetration so not an full on rape.


. As far as the attack by BJR


Spoiler



if they follow the book he won't be able to "get it up" to rape her either.


. What an emotional episode that was! Delicious highs and painful lows.

I didn't care one way or another about the scenes with Frank but I think it may set up season #2 and Claire & Frank's marriage.

The long break is gonna be rough wait, but I understand that the actors really do need a break. They've been working for a year now getting these 16 episodes done. I'd much rather have a long break and have actors that are fresh and excited for filming than run them into the ground and getting burned out.

I'm sure book sales are gonna sky rocket!!!


----------



## CegAbq

cork_dork_mom said:


> I'm sure book sales are gonna sky rocket!!!


You know I was thinking the same thing - except I also have a sad/sneaking suspicion that not all viewers who turn into fans are readers - *which is not something I can fathom  but different strokes, I guess*


----------



## Atunah

My hubby would never pick up the books and read. But he is not a huge reader period. He reads magazines and such and if he reads fiction, its old skool sci fi stuff like Heinlein. He reads those when he travels. 

But he loves the show. His words when it ended and I informed him when the next episode will be "What the f is the matter with them"  

Maybe I shouldn't have said anything, but he would had asked me next weekend where the next episode is. He's been asking every week. 

I was marveling the scene when they are smoothing up on that hill and that back round. Holy crap that view. Its like a different planet. Nothing but wind, hills and green, low bushes and wind. 

He did ask me a question saying that this isn't going to be one of those things where she is just going to wake up one day and it was all a dream. We been burned, I don't blame him. Life on Mars (american version), Lost of course and a few others where the endings where rage inducing. 

I am not telling him how far along I have read and I am leaving him in assumption I don't know much of anything beyond where she went through the stones in the first episode. It works better that way.   .

And really, it doesn't matter if I read some of the books. I am still often surprised as if I am experiencing the story for the first time. Because for me it is. Reading is very different than watching. I don't even care if there are any changes, I fully expect them. Different mediums. But I have been really happy with the essence of the story being the same. And really, after the Wedding Episode, they can do whatever they want. That got them a get out of jail card from me.


----------



## CegAbq

Atunah said:


> But I have been really happy with the essence of the story being the same. And really, after the Wedding Episode, they can do whatever they want. That got them a get out of jail card from me.


Ditto!


----------



## Cuechick

I think for many new comers to this material they might prefer to wait till the show is done to read the books. That is how I felt about GOT... I read the first which closely followed the first season and filled in the gaps. I decided not to read any more since the show was so good and I did not want spoilers... 

For me, reading a book right before I see an adaption can really ruin the viewing experience while reading the book after just enhances the experience... Anyway, I am sure many new readers will find the books as a result of the show, one way or another...


----------



## A.C. Nixon

Watching the show has pushed Scotland up on the must visit list. How cold is it there in October?


----------



## CegAbq

A.C. Nixon said:


> Watching the show has pushed Scotland up on the must visit list. How cold is it there in October?


Waaaayyyyy back in 1986, I visited Scotland in October. Some days were very drizzly & chilly, some days were clear/blue/beautiful.
I think it also depends on where you currently live. I was living in the high desert at 7000 ft altitude, & we were pretty chilly in October already, so while Scotland added dampness, it didn't really add low temperatures to what I was accustomed to {yeah, I know, a dangling participle - get over it }.
It was sooo beautiful but now I'd really like to go back.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just got home from watching the mid-season finale and I am, once again, in awe of this whole thing. And I'm also giving thanks that I read the book first so I know what's coming (mostly).

If I'd never read the book, I would never have gone to so much trouble to watch the series. It would just be another costume drama full of sex and violence. Yes, this is a costume drama filled with sex and violence, but what this series has that the other don't is Jamie and Claire.

Catriona has finally won me over. She's been creeping up on me, but she absolutely did it in this last episode.



Spoiler



I wasn't so sure about the segment with Sally until Frank unleashed his inner Black Jack and fittingly, used a blackjack. One of the things they got wrong in the beginning was that Frank had a desk job in the intelligence division. In fact, Claire was never really clear on what Frank did during the war. After the scene with Sally, I think we can pretty much guess what he did in the war.





Spoiler



The scene where Claire is running up the hill to meet Frank (heart-wrenching) gave me a Cathy and Heathcliff flashback. And the way they had the soldiers take her was simple but brilliant. That whole scene with Frank and Claire was brilliantly done. Mrs. Graham put the idea in his head about the fairy stones and that gives a good background to why he comes to believe in later years.



And, yes, wee Roger was adorable.

Atunah, I agree. The scenery was spectacular. And it continued right up until Fort William came in to view. From beautiful scenery to the stark, gray walls of the fort. <shiver> And we know what was going to happen in there.



Spoiler



Oh, the expression on Black Jack's face when he saw Jamie in the window. It was like he'd just gotten his first cat o' nine tails from Santa.



Yes, I must try to schedule in a marathon.


----------



## donna callea

This is a great article on how the sex scenes have been handled in the series
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/09/29/outlander-wedding_n_5896284.html

It's written by a TV writer, and is quite long. She mentions a number of other shows, which I haven't seen. But she seems to be completely blown over by the Outlander Wedding episode, because she contends nothing like it has ever been presented on TV. The couplings, she says, are the first she's ever seen to be filmed from a woman's POV and-- aside from the incredible attractiveness of the actors-- are very realistically portrayed.

Speaking of POV, I saw on twitter today that DG said that Jamie, not Claire, will be doing all the voice-overs in the second half of Season 1. She seemed very much OK with it. Hmmm. We'll see.

OK. That's it for my Outlander addiction today. Have to stop thinking about Jamie's torso, etc....Have to stop thinking about Jamie's torso, etc....Have to stop thinking about Jamie's torso, etc. ...


----------



## Harriet Schultz

I had planned to cancel $TARZ yesterday, but I just couldn't do it so, of course, Episode 8 was viewed for a third time. For some reason, these mini-films become more interesting each time I watch, instead of predictably boring like most reruns. 

Every once in a while I wonder, though, if Claire had been forced to marry Rupert or Angus, would any of us still be watching?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Harriet Schultz said:


> I had planned to cancel $TARZ yesterday, but I just couldn't do it so, of course, Episode 8 was viewed for a third time. For some reason, these mini-films become more interesting each time I watch, instead of predictably boring like most reruns.
> 
> Every once in a while I wonder, though, if Claire had been forced to marry Rupert or Angus, would any of us still be watching?


You're kidding, right? 

I think this last episode might just be my favorite of the season, but I'll have to watch them all over again to be sure.

The first time I read the book, I kept having to put it down because I got so emotionally involved with the story and characters. I thought I'd be watching this and saying, this is what happens next. Ho-hum. Like you said, Harriet, predictably boring. But it's definitely not. I'm having the same emotional involvement as I did when I first read the book.

I'm very glad I'm not watching it with anyone. The way I carry on over some of these scenes


Spoiler



like Frank and Claire going up opposite sides of the hill


, people would think I'm crazy. That scene was so beautifully done that


Spoiler



Tobias Menzies ripped at my heart and I was almost rooting for Frank.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Agreed. I never liked Frank in the books, but anyone with a heart would have recognized his anguish at the stone circle. I'm also sure that as the story progresses, he'll be a less sympathetic character. Tobias Menzies is a wonder as are all the actors.


----------



## jcthatsme

A.C. Nixon said:


> Watching the show has pushed Scotland up on the must visit list. How cold is it there in October?


I was in Edinburgh around October a few years ago. It was pretty 'brisk' you could say  But there was sun most of the time. And moody weather just makes it all the more beautiful, anyway!


----------



## cork_dork_mom

I've been amazed how different I've felt about the characters in the show vs. the book.

Didn't like book Frank but really understand & like show Frank.

HATED book Gellis but think she's a HOOT in the show  .

Show Dougal seems a more complex character from the book (which is really odd - usually the other way around).

Murtagh is right on both book & show.

I can't remember book Angus but LOVE show Angus!! He & Rupert really are the comic relief  . 

I really like Sam as Jamie but he's gotten so much better as the series goes on. Hair's getting longer and he's really owning the part   .

Cat has been Claire from the beginning.


----------



## donna callea

cork_dork_mom said:


> I really like Sam as Jamie but he's gotten so much better as the series goes on. Hair's getting longer and he's really owning the part  .
> 
> Cat has been Claire from the beginning.


Couldn't agree more. I think the casting has been great.


----------



## telracs

A.C. Nixon said:


> Watching the show has pushed Scotland up on the must visit list. How cold is it there in October?


i've been to Scotland twice in October, last time in 2012.

Fall weather, a bit cool. The day I went to Stirling was gorgeous, but the day I went to Loch Ness and Loch Lomond was foggy and rainy.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

There is now a tie-in book to the Starz series. Paperback only.


----------



## Lisa Scott

How do you think the rest of the episodes will play out? Here's my guess:



Spoiler



ep 9: rescues Claire, spanking scene, back to Leoch. Maybe that love scene we're all hoping for?
ep 10: more leoch, witch accusations, ends with the trial
ep 11 Jamie rescues her, she tells him the truth, he takes her to the stones...ends with him leaving her there, while going to that little cottage to wait
ep 12: she goes back to him, they return to Lallybroch
ep 13: more Lallybroch, he gets captured
ep 14: she breaks in to see him, gets caught by BJR, Jamie makes agreement in order to let Claire go
ep 15: rescue!
ep 16: abbey



What do you guys think? What am I missing? I was really hoping they were going to have that scene with


Spoiler



Nessie.


 Maybe on the way back to Leoch?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I think you've pretty much got it, Lisa and yeah, to the end of Ep. 9. Considering what's been going on so far, I think it's extremely likely.


Spoiler



Also likely is that Jamie will replace the "key" ring with a proper ring. Da mi basia mille. Got to have that scene in Dragonfly.



As for


Spoiler



Nessie


, I really don't think that's going to happen. RM will no doubt come up with some very clever


Spoiler



proofs of witchcraft against Claire.


----------



## Lisa Scott

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I think you've pretty much got it, Lisa and yeah, to the end of Ep. 9. Considering what's been going on so far, I think it's extremely likely.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Also likely is that Jamie will replace the "key" ring with a proper ring. Da mi basia mille. Got to have that scene in Dragonfly.
> 
> 
> 
> Remind me about the scene in dragonfly? A friend showed me a picture from end of the season production and it appeared Claire was still wearing the key wedding ring. I think it was really important thematically for her to have her two rings in the wedding scene, and not just the stand in father ring, especially with that bouncing ring scene. I wish she'd get the original book ring.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

The scene in Dragonfly is in Rev. Wakefield's study. Roger is there, but I don't remember if it was before or after Claire told Bree about her father. Pretty sure it was after and it was only Roger with Claire when she takes off the ring. She says she never took it off after he put it on her finger. Then she (or Roger) sees the inscription. She didn't know about the inscription and pretty much falls apart.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Lisa Scott-- I think your breakdown of the next eight episodes is very likely how they'll do it. I don't think they'd dare leave the other ring out of the story unless the want to deal with the wrath of the books' fans.


Spoiler



As for Nessie, Rupert was telling the water horse story just before the group was attacked by the Grants, so that may be it for water horses.



Off topic: I'm reading your Flirts short stories and love them! Great characters.


----------



## Lisa Scott

Harriet Schultz said:


> Off topic: I'm reading your Flirts short stories and love them! Great characters.


Thanks so much, Harriet! My newest volume of Flirts, (which isn't in my signature cause I'm lazy, I should add it) is called Magic Flirts! and the last two stories feature heroines who love Outlander. One of them makes a wish to meet a guy like Jamie--and it seems to come true. (I was heavily influenced by the show as I was writing!  I seriously think if I had been single when I first read Outlander, I would've gone to Scotland in search of my own redhead. 

Maybe


Spoiler



Nessie


 was too expensive to do, or would've suggested the story was more fantasy based than it is? I just loved that scene though, especially since there are theories


Spoiler



Nessie


 could be a time traveler too. Doesn't Claire even speculate on that in one of the books?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Lisa Scott said:


> Maybe
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Nessie
> 
> 
> was too expensive to do, or would've suggested the story was more fantasy based than it is? I just loved that scene though, especially since there are theories
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Nessie
> 
> 
> could be a time traveler too. Doesn't Claire even speculate on that in one of the books?


Yes she does.


----------



## CegAbq

Just found this! It's awesome!

New "official" photo of Sam as Jamie


----------



## Gertie Kindle

That is definitely fine.


----------



## CegAbq

As I re-watch various episodes, I'm noticing how absolutely _*EVIL*_ BJR's "tongue flicking" is! It's always a prelude to really really evil doings.

Anyone else notice this?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> As I re-watch various episodes, I'm noticing how absolutely _*EVIL*_ BJR's "tongue flicking" is! It's always a prelude to really really evil doings.
> 
> Anyone else notice this?


Missed that. I hope to start rewatching this week, but I have to go to my daughter's to do it. It's on her DVR.


----------



## Lisa Scott

I've enjoyed rewatching it more than the original viewings because I was so caught up in comparing it to the book.  Anyone going to attempted an all in one day eight episode marathon?


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Diana Gabaldon said her internal editor was "off" because she was exhausted from a week of promotion in Germany when she was asked the following question. I love her reply! 

Interviewer: "There is just one question I'd like to ask you: Can you tell me, what is the appeal of a man in a kilt?"

Gabaldon: "I just looked at him for a moment and then said, 'Well….I suppose it's the idea that you could be up against a wall with him in a minute'."


----------



## CegAbq

Lisa Scott said:


> Anyone going to attempted an all in one day eight episode marathon?


I am going to try - DH is going to be out of town for a week or two in November - it's more likely though that I'll manage 2 4-hour mini-marathons.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Lisa Scott said:


> I've enjoyed rewatching it more than the original viewings because I was so caught up in comparing it to the book. Anyone going to attempted an all in one day eight episode marathon?


I'd like to. I would if I had it on a DVR at home, but I don't. Maybe 2 hours at a time. DD doesn't mind if I let myself into her house to watch it.

One of the scenes I'm looking forward to is in the Abbey.


Spoiler



"In the last flickers of light, I saw him crouched against the wall, maned in fire and mantled in blood ...


----------



## readingril

I was home sick from work on Wednesday and Thursday. I should've done a marathon then!


----------



## CegAbq

readingril said:


> I was home sick from work on Wednesday and Thursday. I should've done a marathon then!


Duh! 
I'm thinking I'll do more than one 2-part-mini-marathon between now and April 4.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

readingril said:


> I was home sick from work on Wednesday and Thursday. I should've done a marathon then!


That would have perked you right up.



CegAbq said:


> Duh!
> I'm thinking I'll do more than one 2-part-mini-marathon between now and April 4.


Hope DD and SIL don't get tired of me hanging around their house.  Oooh, bet my cousin DVR'd it too.


----------



## cork_dork_mom

I watched the marathon Starz did leading up to ep. 8. I haven't watched that much tv in one sitting, ever  . But it was really worth it.


----------



## CegAbq

cork_dork_mom said:


> I watched the marathon Starz did leading up to ep. 8. I haven't watched that much tv in one sitting, ever . But it was really worth it.


Wow!
I don't know that I've ever watched an 8-hour movie!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> Wow!
> I don't know that I've ever watched an 8-hour movie!


I watched all three episodes of LOTR in one sitting a couple of times.


----------



## readingril

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I watched all three episodes of LOTR in one sitting a couple of times.


Theatrical versions or extended versions?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

readingril said:


> Theatrical versions or extended versions?


Theatrical. 9.3 hours. Every time TNT (or was it TBS?) has a marathon, I pull out my DVD's. 178 mins, 179 mins, 200 mins

I don't think I have the stamina for the extended versions.


----------



## CegAbq

So last night I began a re-listen to Outlander, narrated by Davina Porter. I'm loving it - and find myself rewinding a lot along the way to be sure and capture all the scene that is taking place.
The TV series hasn't detracted from this enjoyment at all & I still plan several 'mini-marathons' with the TV series along the way.
Also plan to pull out the book version for some passage highlighting.

Really a total immersion/comprehensive experience in the Outlander world - it's so much fun (can you tell I"m obsessed?   )


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> So last night I began a re-listen to Outlander, narrated by Davina Porter. I'm loving it - and find myself rewinding a lot along the way to be sure and capture all the scene that is taking place.
> The TV series hasn't detracted from this enjoyment at all & I still plan several 'mini-marathons' with the TV series along the way.
> Also plan to pull out the book version for some passage highlighting.
> 
> Really a total immersion/comprehensive experience in the Outlander world - it's so much fun (can you tell I"m obsessed?  )


I think we're all in the same corner.


----------



## readingril

Yes, I shall join you ladies there.

I never had a full appreciation of Lord John until I read all his bits and pieces... although I must say The Scottish Prisoner with the snippets of Jamie with Young William were enough to make me buy that one after reading it from Overdrive.


----------



## Lisa Scott

Sigh. April can't get here soon enough. I'm already antsy for the second half!!!!!


----------



## cagnes

Lisa Scott said:


> Sigh. April can't get here soon enough. I'm already antsy for the second half!!!!!


I know, me too!  I got a little Sam Heughan fix over the weekend & watched . It was a cute little movie, definitely no Outlander, but I did enjoy seeing more of Sam.

I'd love to watch  but it's not available at my library or netflix.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'm trying not to think about it. but then DG names a character in Book 8 Heughan and gives Brianna's full name as Brianna Ellen Catriona. Just can't get away from it.


----------



## CegAbq

Found a couple of nice YouTube vids just now:

"It's Fine Sassenach"


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Smiling. Sighing. Thank you for posting those two youtube videos. I really needed an Outlander -- oh, hell, a Jamie fix! April can't come soon enough.


----------



## CegAbq

Harriet Schultz said:


> Smiling. Sighing. Thank you for posting those two youtube videos. I really needed an Outlander -- oh, hell, a Jamie fix! April can't come soon enough.


  You're welcome!


----------



## donna callea

CegAbq said:


> Found a couple of nice YouTube vids just now:
> 
> "It's Fine Sassenach"


Oh my (fanning myself). I needed that. Thank you!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I couldn't even see the second video through the tears in my eyes after watching the first one. That voice, those words overlying those wonderful wedding scenes. 

I think I need to jog around the block or something. Work off a little energy.


----------



## CegAbq

Another very nice one:


----------



## Lisa Scott

I think Starz should release a special blooper special and include the audition tapes. Something, people. Give us something!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'm watching "Love it or List it" and one of the contractors is named Fergus. Does that count?


----------



## Lisa Scott

I watch that show too! Fergus is cute.


----------



## CegAbq

Lisa Scott said:


> I think Starz should release a special blooper special and include the audition tapes. Something, people. Give us something!


That would be fun.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

After two weeks with zero Outlander reruns, I called Time-Warner and cancelled STARZ. Their programmers should have kept Outlander on one of their 10 channels to satisfy all those who would have watched them over and over and over. 

I'll re-subscribe in April, which seems very far away.


----------



## Lisa Scott

wow! I can't believe that, Harriet. Isn't it available through their on demand channel?


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Lisa Scott said:


> wow! I can't believe that, Harriet. Isn't it available through their on demand channel?


I don't think I could access their on demand with my t-w plan and since t-w is one of my least favorite companies (although I used to work for TIME when it was Time-Life), I hate to give them more $s than I absolutely have to!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'm sure Starz got lots of cancellations this month.


----------



## readingril

Through FiOS I can watch all the episodes either OnDemand on the TV, Online on the computer and via the Starz app on my tablet.


----------



## CegAbq

readingril said:


> Through FiOS I can watch all the episodes either OnDemand on the TV, Online on the computer and via the Starz app on my tablet.


Me too + through my TiVo (without having to record it because TiVo entered into some kind of deal with Xfinity). I'm very grateful I live somewhere to get all these combined services. Makes it worth it for me to keep the subscriptions.


----------



## readingril

Makes me love my Nexus 7!


----------



## CegAbq

readingril said:


> Makes me love my Nexus 7!


They _*are*_ grand!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

DD was sick this morning so I brought her some medicine and stayed until she slept. Perfect opportunity to watch some Outlander. It's still on her DVR.

I knew if I watched the first episode, I wouldn't be able to stop, so I decided to watch the last episode. Big Mistake. Now I want more, more, more, and I want it right now. 

In that final scene when Jamie and Black Jack are looking at each other, Claire was almost superfluous. She was the pawn in that deadly game between the two men.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Vote for Outlander as your favorite sci-fi/fantasy series here.

http://vote.peopleschoice.com/#!/home/all/77/2


----------



## CegAbq

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Vote for Outlander as your favorite sci-fi/fantasy series here.
> 
> http://vote.peopleschoice.com/#!/home/all/77/2


----------



## Gertie Kindle

25 days of Outlander Offerings here

http://lostremote.com/exclusive-starz-kicks-off-25-days-of-outlanderofferings_b47810

I'll try to catch them and post them for us.


----------



## prairiesky

A Christmas Princess starring Sam(Jamie) is looping on the Hallmark channel during their Christmas offerings.  It's cute.  Jamie is younger, thinner but still very handsome, of course.


----------



## Atunah

Arg. I don't have Hallmark. They couldn't come to an agreement with Uverse so they got dropped from the line up in 2010. The fact that I didn't know or notice this until now tells you how often I watch Hallmark.   I would have watched that one though


----------



## donna callea

Rented "A Princess for Christmas" just because I needed a Sam Heughan fix.  It really amazes me how different he looks depending on his hair color & length.  Thought the movie was very cute and Christmassy, and Sam was was fine as a very polished British prince.  But I sure do miss Jamie.  Can't wait until April.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

donna callea said:


> Rented "A Princess for Christmas" just because I needed a Sam Heughan fix. It really amazes me how different he looks depending on his hair color & length. Thought the movie was very cute and Christmassy, and Sam was was fine as a very polished British prince. But I sure do miss Jamie. Can't wait until April.


Maybe this little teaser trailer will help.

http://www.usmagazine.com/entertainment/news/outlander-teaser-trailer-video-find-out-return-date-2014212?utm_source=ustwitter&utm_medium=social


----------



## Gertie Kindle

More news and a video interview with Sam and Catriona

http://www.scotlandnow.dailyrecord.co.uk/lifestyle/video-outlander-stars-discuss-love-4127970


----------



## donna callea

Thanks, Gertie.  But I NEED MORE!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Looks like this is today's offering.

Now this is an offering! Tweet with #OutlanderOfferings for a chance to win a kilt, signed script & photo. #Outlander










I'm looking for what they tweeted about yesterday was supposed to be today, but I haven't found it yet. I'm not telling you what it is. Why should everyone else suffer when I'm suffering enough for all of us? But when they do it and I find it, I think we'll be very happy.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

How's this? The complete fight scene. The good part is at 1:44.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

A bit of Sam.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Another bit of Sam.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sam's comment on his favorite scene is interesting.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I almost missed this one.


----------



## cagnes

Thanks for the Outlander fixes Gertie!  

Haha, love the Time Warner cable ad!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

cagnes said:


> Thanks for the Outlander fixes Gertie!
> 
> Haha, love the Time Warner cable ad!


Me, too.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Here are some stills from the upcoming season.

http://www.tv.com/shows/outlander/community/post/outlander-offerings-promo-1-a-glimpse-ahead-1417468835/


----------



## CegAbq

cagnes said:


> Thanks for the Outlander fixes Gertie!
> 
> Haha, love the Time Warner cable ad!


Just got around to watching these this morning - they are great fixes!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Today's offering is 25% off in the Outlander store. Is that a Jamie snow globe I see?

http://www.outlanderstore.com/?gclid=CjwKEAiA74qkBRCdrM-6or7U73QSJABCDL9pXe_XQ921WER8Wj7TVyOvRbhidOEUVGUZsQjPI8RUkRoCAofw_wcB


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Okay, I got the pocket Jamie for $9.99. Didn't get 25% off, though. Maybe it was for yesterday?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just a wee bit from Mrs. Fitz's kitchen.

https://amp.twimg.com/v/baac5f70-948d-46a7-953e-a1a9656d1998


----------



## donna callea

Thanks, Gertie.
I needed that.


----------



## readingril

Dragonfly in Amber
http://www.amazon.com/Dragonfly-Amber-Outlander-Book-2-ebook/dp/B000FC2L28/
is $0.99 today!


----------



## CegAbq

readingril said:


> Dragonfly in Amber
> http://www.amazon.com/Dragonfly-Amber-Outlander-Book-2-ebook/dp/B000FC2L28/
> is $0.99 today!


AWESOME - Thanks - I had the Audible version & a ppbk version but not the Kindle. Now I do!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Today's Outlander Offering. Gosh, such a tough trivia question. I just don't know how any of us are ever going to be able to answer it. 

Tell us what Jamie gave to Claire as a wedding gift for a chance to win an #Outlander prize pack. #OutlanderOfferings pic.twitter.com/YLcz10h6zw


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Could #OutlanderOfferings get any more adorable? Watch as Hamish shares insight on his #Outlander wardrobe.

https://amp.twimg.com/v/213613ca-03c7-480a-a8cf-b6712b339f83


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Christmas morning wilna be complete without #Outlander inspired Scones from @OutlanderKitchn

http://outlanderkitchen.com/2011/12/21/fionas-cinnamon-scones-from-voyager-for-christmas-morning/


----------



## Gertie Kindle

A new video

http://www.eonline.com/news/607928/this-first-look-at-outlander-s-darker-return-is-filled-with-so-much-jamie-claire-goodness?cmpid=tweol-manual

And a close-up photo of Jamie's beautiful bum at the bottom of the article.

I changed the date of the thread to reflect the new season premiere.


----------



## donna callea

Oh my.
A close up of Sam's tush is just what I needed.
Thanks, Gertie.


----------



## CegAbq

Just found this:
On the Set of Outlander: How Well Do the Stars Know Scottish Culture?


----------



## donna callea

CegAbq said:


> Just found this:
> On the Set of Outlander: How Well Do the Stars Know Scottish Culture?


Loved it! Sam is just too adorable for words.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> Just found this:
> On the Set of Outlander: How Well Do the Stars Know Scottish Culture?


Absolutely adore Sam, but Tobias Menzies is looking good.


----------



## CegAbq

And I just ran across this - for those of you who still have your STARZ subscription:
STARZ OUTLANDER marathon on Christmas Day!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

What's a day on set like for @caitrionambalfe? Find out in this special clip for #OutlanderOfferings #Outlander
amp.twimg.com/v/8c547b33-ab4&#8230;

And a little Christmas cheer! Or are those coffee cups?










2014's best TV couple is a showdown between @Outlander_Starz's Jamie & Claire and @cwtvd's Damon & Elena. Vote!
popsugar.com/entertainment/&#8230;


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Diana posted this link over on Facebook...it's hilarious and filled with instances of Jamie eye-effing (yes, that look) Claire!

http://thats-normal.com/2014/12/eye-gasms-jamie-fraser/


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Oh, my!!!

When I first watched the Je Suis Prest scene in the show, I rewound the tape a dozen times. I didn't know that's what Jamie was doing, but my heart dropped about two feet. <sigh>


----------



## Gertie Kindle

It's Graham McTavish's birthday and here's what he tweeted.

The perfect gift on my Birthday from a thoughtful friend....my very own kilt towel for the beach.....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Almost missed this.


----------



## Gertie Kindle




----------



## donna callea

Wow.  Thanks for posting that, Gertie.  Once again I'm convinced that Sam is the perfect Jamie.  That voice, those eyes, that tush...
Ok, enough of that.  Can't wait until April.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Wow, Gertie. I almost feel like I O.D.'d on Jamie with this one. Major thank yous!


----------



## prairiesky

Holy moly!  My heart is pounding.  That's a lot of Jamie in a short time.


----------



## cagnes

Thanks for posting those, it was time for a Jamie fix!   Droughtlander... so true, love the term!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Six minutes of the perfect Jamie. Can't think of anything better.

I keep going back to Je Suis Prest. <Thud>


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Today's Tweet:

What an honor! #Outlander is @peopleschoice Awards Favorite Cable Sci-fi/Fantasy TV Show. Thank ye to all who voted!


----------



## Cherise

I'm watching episode 1 finally! 1-5 are free on Xfinity On Demand! Hubbie is taking the dog outside, or I wouldn't be online! Loving it!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Cherise Kelley said:


> I'm watching episode 1 finally! 1-5 are free on Xfinity On Demand! Hubbie is taking the dog outside, or I wouldn't be online! Loving it!


Yay!! Tell us all about it so we can relive the experience.


----------



## Cherise

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Yay!! Tell us all about it so we can relive the experience.


My husband and I both thought Claire and Jaime were redheads, from reading the book, so that was a bit to get used to. Yeah, I know, he calls her mo duine, or something, that means 'my dark one' ...

LOVED it otherwise! Love how they shot on location! Love all the authentic accents! Love the scenery, the old buildings, and the druidic ceremony at the standing stones--and even love Claire's voice-overs.

I had forgotten how it was between the two of them when they first met, and this portrayal of it rang true for me. Him out to make sure she stays with the group. Her out to escape. Him wrapping his plaid about her! Her yelling at him for not telling her he'd been shot, LOL!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Cherise Kelley said:


> My husband and I both thought Claire and Jaime were redheads, from reading the book, so that was a bit to get used to. Yeah, I know, he calls her mo duine, or something, that means 'my dark one' ...
> 
> LOVED it otherwise! Love how they shot on location! Love all the authentic accents! Love the scenery, the old buildings, and the druidic ceremony at the standing stones--and even love Claire's voice-overs.
> 
> I had forgotten how it was between the two of them when they first met, and this portrayal of it rang true for me. Him out to make sure she stays with the group. Her out to escape. Him wrapping his plaid about her! Her yelling at him for not telling her he'd been shot, LOL!


I never expected the druid dance to be like that. It was soooo beautifully done. Loved the costumes, loved the torches.

Not saying a word about the color of Claire's hair. <forshame>

Isn't he just perfect? Catriona gets better, I think, as the episodes continue. So much goodness coming up. I envy you watching it for the first time.

Goodness, less than three months!


----------



## Harriet Schultz

The show's writers talk about...sex. Yes, Outlander sex.

http://www.elle.com/culture/news/a25442/how-to-make-the-perfect-sex-scene/


----------



## Cherise

Only episode 1 was available free.


----------



## donna callea

Harriet Schultz said:


> The show's writers talk about...sex. Yes, Outlander sex.
> 
> http://www.elle.com/culture/news/a25442/how-to-make-the-perfect-sex-scene/


Oh my. Love this article. Thanks for sharing, Harriet.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

This quiz supposedly determines which Outlander character you are and my answers revealed that I am Claire! Oh, I wish, especially during those steamy, post-virgin scenes with James Alexander Malcolm MacKenzie Fraser <swoon>

http://www.scotlandnow.dailyrecord.co.uk/lifestyle/which-outlander-character-are-you-4358979


----------



## Atunah

that was fun, I am Geillis


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> that was fun, I am Geillis


Yikes, me too!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Claire! Can't believe that, although I can be pretty testy.


----------



## CegAbq

So, I saw that the STARZ is releasing the first half of Season 1 on BluRay or DVD on *March 3*. 


If you buy the BluRay version, you get an UltraViolet version!

I wasn't up on the recent evolution of UltraViolet, so I did some research

It was very easy to sign up for a joint Flixter/UVVU account. (I did it to get another UV movie)

I haven't pre-ordered because I'm not sure whether if you purchase this first half, then will you have to purchase the whole season again or will be able to just purchase the second half.

But I am thinking that we will be able to subsequently only purchase the second half because the description says that there will be a "placeholder for Volume 2"


----------



## Gertie Kindle

<thud>

I'll read up on UV. I might do that, but isn't Flixster a subscription service?

Yeah, after Glee pulled that crud about the first half of season one DVD, but then put out the second half on the same DVD as the first half so we paid for it twice, I'm kind of leery, too.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Here's what's on the DVD/BluRay

For more information on what exactly is included in this set, including all the extras, http://www.hometheaterforum.com/topic/338149-sphe-press-release-outlander-season-1-volume-1/.
Excerpt:
OUTLANDER: SEASON 1, VOLUME 1 episodes include: Sassenach, Castle Leoch, The Way Out, The Gathering, Rent, The Garrison Commander, The Wedding, and Both Sides Now.

DVD & EST Bonus Features:
• DISC 1: All-new featurette, "Outlander: An Epic Adaptation"
• DISC 2: All-new featurette, "Authentic in Design: The Dresses & Kilts of Outlander"

Blu-ray Bonus Features:
DISC 1:
• 11 Deleted Scenes
• Three all-new featurettes:
o "Outlander: An Epic Adaptation"
o "Authentic in Design: The Dresses & Kilts of Outlander"
o "Casting Outlander"

DISC 2:
• 10 Deleted Scenes
• Three all-new featurettes:
o On Location: Castle Leoch and the Magic of Scotland
o Emerging a Scot: Cast Goes to Bootcamp
o Walk Through the Sets and Stages with Ronald D. Moore

Broadcast Year: 2014 (Starz). OUTLANDER: SEASON 1, VOLUME 1 is not rated."


----------



## Cherise

Harriet Schultz said:


> This quiz supposedly determines which Outlander character you are and my answers revealed that I am Claire! Oh, I wish, especially during those steamy, post-virgin scenes with James Alexander Malcolm MacKenzie Fraser <swoon>
> 
> http://www.scotlandnow.dailyrecord.co.uk/lifestyle/which-outlander-character-are-you-4358979


What is up with this quiz I got her, too.

Geillis
Feminine guile is a weapon that you use with lethal precision. Your confidence in your ability to change the world is unshakeable. Some people find you intimidating but then they cannot grasp the immense opportunities that are just waiting to be seized. Driven by your goals, you won't rest until the job is done, whatever the cost.


----------



## Cherise

CegAbq said:


> So, I saw that the STARZ is releasing the first half of Season 1 on BluRay or DVD on *March 3*.
> 
> 
> If you buy the BluRay version, you get an UltraViolet version!
> 
> I wasn't up on the recent evolution of UltraViolet, so I did some research
> 
> It was very easy to sign up for a joint Flixter/UVVU account. (I did it to get another UV movie)
> 
> I haven't pre-ordered because I'm not sure whether if you purchase this first half, then will you have to purchase the whole season again or will be able to just purchase the second half.
> 
> But I am thinking that we will be able to subsequently only purchase the second half because the description says that there will be a "placeholder for Volume 2"


YAY!


----------



## CegAbq

So - you can now pre-order:
Sons of Anarchy Season 7 / 13 episodes for ~ $40 ($3.08 per episode), and
Game of Thrones Season 4 / 10 episodes for ~ $40 ($4 per episode) and
Outlander Season 1 first 8 episodes for ~ $39 ($4.88 per episode).

For folks who haven't been able to watch it so far, I guess that'snot too much of a premium, but I've got it recorded & have STARZ on Demand - so I think I'll wait for a cheaper price. I've got http://camelcamelcamel.com/ watching the price, so I'll see when it drops enough that I'm more tempted.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I don't know about the others you mentioned, Carol, but Outlander is a full hour+ for each episode. Usually, if it's a network show, you only get 43 minutes per episode. 

Anyway, I don't have BluRay so I ordered the regular DVD. That works out to $3.49 per ep. Not as bad. I wish it was available for Amazon Instant Video.


----------



## CegAbq

For Sons of Anarchy , 9 out of 13 episodes were more than 60 minutes; Game of Throne episodes were all 55+ minutes.

And Flixster didn't require any money, subscription, or credit card to establish an account.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> For Sons of Anarchy , 9 out of 13 episodes were more than 60 minutes; Game of Throne episodes were all 55+ minutes.
> 
> And Flixster didn't require any money, subscription, or credit card to establish an account.


Okay. A lot of good info. I think I'll look into Flixster again.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Here's a peek at what's to come and it's in Jamie's POV. Can't wait for April 4!

http://www.vanityfair.com/vf-hollywood/2015/01/outlander-midseason-premiere-jamie


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Harriet Schultz said:


> Here's a peek at what's to come and it's in Jamie's POV. Can't wait for April 4!
> 
> http://www.vanityfair.com/vf-hollywood/2015/01/outlander-midseason-premiere-jamie


Goosebumps. Thanks so much for that.

DG said, "Claire and Caitriona I can keep separate. [Sam] kind of flickers in and out for me."

So true.


----------



## cagnes

Harriet Schultz said:


> Here's a peek at what's to come and it's in Jamie's POV. Can't wait for April 4!
> 
> http://www.vanityfair.com/vf-hollywood/2015/01/outlander-midseason-premiere-jamie


Thanks for posting that!


----------



## Tatiana

We don't have TV so I've missed seeing Outlander.  I pre-ordered the 2 disc DVD (not Blue-Ray version) from Amazon today for $31.20 with Prime shipping.  It is guaranteed to be delivered March 3rd...release day!  Yippee!


----------



## CegAbq

Just saw this:
Season One Volume One of 'Outlander' Is Coming to the Netflix DVD Plan


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> Just saw this:
> Season One Volume One of 'Outlander' Is Coming to the Netflix DVD Plan


Cool!!! I only have streaming, now.

I've been debating not buying the DVD's. I already have shelves and shelves and shelves of DVD's that I don't watch. If Amazon gets it on Instant Video, even if I have to pay the rental fee, I think I'd rather do that. Maybe I'll cancel my order and wait to see if that happens.


----------



## CegAbq

I eventually want it on DVD, but since I've subscribed to STARZ, I can wait for the entire 16 episode version of Season 1 & for the price to come down a bit.
Then I can rip it to my multi-TB hard-drive for archive purposes. Maybe it would also come with the UV version & I can get that stored in the cloud!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> I eventually want it on DVD, but since I've subscribed to STARZ, I can wait for the entire 16 episode version of Season 1 & for the price to come down a bit.
> Then I can rip it to my multi-TB hard-drive for archive purposes. Maybe it would also come with the UV version & I can get that stored in the cloud!


Hmmm, yeah, makes sense. I think I will wait. I can always pop over to DD's and watch it on her DVR. I want to do that before 4/4 anyway, just to get into the mood. Or maybe I'll just read the book and picture SH as Jamie.


----------



## CegAbq

Was reading the Timeslips Blog this evening, and found this wonderful post pointing to a fabulous compilation on YouTube. It's a great filler during these months that we are all waiting through!


----------



## donna callea

Mmmm. Nice.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eofo2na9Zvs&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Two months from today.


----------



## CegAbq

CegAbq said:


> So, I saw that the STARZ is releasing the first half of Season 1 on BluRay or DVD on *March 3*.


Price for plain DVD is down to $24.99, Blu Ray $34.99


----------



## Gertie Kindle

The new price is tempting, but I'm trying to hold out for Amazon Instant Video.


----------



## CegAbq

And to reassure people who have already pre-ordered, it is my understanding that Amazon will charge whatever the going rate is at the date of release. So if the price comes down, you won't get stuck with your pre-order higher price.


----------



## Gertie Kindle




----------



## CegAbq

Outlander is* now available on Amazon Instant Video!* First episode is free:



Here's a bit more from Outlander TV News

"...Amazon currently offers the eight episodes in HD for $19.99 and in SD for $12.99. Each episode is available individually for $2.99 in HD and $1.99 in SD. Currently, those in the U.S. can watch the first episode for free with ads. There are no special features included with the purchase. Streaming Outlander for free with Amazon Prime Membership is not currently available."


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> Outlander is* now available on Amazon Instant Video!* First episode is free:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a bit more from Outlander TV News
> 
> "...Amazon currently offers the eight episodes in HD for $19.99 and in SD for $12.99. Each episode is available individually for $2.99 in HD and $1.99 in SD. Currently, those in the U.S. can watch the first episode for free with ads. There are no special features included with the purchase. Streaming Outlander for free with Amazon Prime Membership is not currently available."


YES, YES, YES!!! When I saw it was going to be available on Itunes, I hoped Amazon wouldn't be far behind.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

GOT IT, GOT IT, GOT IT.






My, those kilts can fly.


----------



## CegAbq

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> GOT IT, GOT IT, GOT IT.


----------



## MichelleB675

The first episode is also free through Vudu.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I opened up my video library on my Kindle Fire and there it sits. All eight episodes. I'm so happy. <sniff>






Je suis prest


----------



## Atunah

Oh good, I am in desperate need to clean out the DVR and I have the episodes still on it. Its getting flaky and up in age so might die soon anyway. I usually get TV shows in SD from Amazon when I have to buy some, but Outlander must be in HD in all its glory. And for the buns of course. HD buns.  

Got a Giftcard from my CC just in time.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Atunah said:


> Oh good, I am in desperate need to clean out the DVR and I have the episodes still on it. Its getting flaky and up in age so might die soon anyway. I usually get TV shows in SD from Amazon when I have to buy some, but Outlander must be in HD in all its glory. And for the buns of course. HD buns.
> 
> Got a Giftcard from my CC just in time.


I think I'll let DD know she can delete it from her DVR now that I have it. And wow! $12.99. Can't beat that!!!

Episode 1 tonight!!!


----------



## readingril

My friend Alexa just told me it's 53 days until April 4th. She's very good with things like that. 

PS - for those watching for the first time, don't forget the podcasts for the second watch:

http://www.starz.com/originals/outlander/extras/podcasts

PPS - I didn't realize Terry'd done a podcast of the first episode. TIme for a rewatch!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I got all teary-eyed watching the druids dance and listening to the opening music. Halfway through Ep 1 and I'll watch the other half tonight. 

53 days? I think I can just about make it if I watch the first half of the season over and over and over and ...


----------



## MichelleB675

I watched the first episode last night. I haven't read any of the books yet or seen any more of the series. I thought it was beautifully shot and the music was lovely. I'll definitely be picking up the first season on bluray when it is released as a whole season (hopefully!).. and yeah I already have a bit of a crush on Jamie.


----------



## Cherise

If you knew you would be time traveling back 200 years or more, what would you be sure to take with you?


----------



## readingril

My Kindle and if they exist a solar charger!

(Gonna have to steal this for Facebook!)


----------



## Cherise

readingril said:


> My Kindle and if they exist a solar charger!
> 
> (Gonna have to steal this for Facebook!)


They DO exist! And a good one is only $40.

http://www.amazon.com/Solar-Charger-Resistant-Lightning-USB-charged/dp/B00M10YD8W/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1423879997&sr=8-2&keywords=solar+charger

And link to your Facebook post so we can see what people say!


----------



## donna callea

Happy Valentines Day, fellow Outlander fans.
I've been following a wonderful, anonymous anatomy professor who posts sexy, scholarly Outlander Anatomy lessons that I find on twitter. Today's post is the anatomy of a kiss, featuring Jamie and Claire's lovely lips.
http://outlanderanatomy.tumblr.com/post/110976270479/jamie-and-claire-or-anatomy-of-a-kiss


----------



## prairiesky

Vera informative.


----------



## readingril

That's a cool blog!

I've had someone want to take their dog with them through the stones, another friend his guitar.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

donna callea said:


> Happy Valentines Day, fellow Outlander fans.
> I've been following a wonderful, anonymous anatomy professor who posts sexy, scholarly Outlander Anatomy lessons that I find on twitter. Today's post is the anatomy of a kiss, featuring Jamie and Claire's lovely lips.
> http://outlanderanatomy.tumblr.com/post/110976270479/jamie-and-claire-or-anatomy-of-a-kiss


I'll bet that professor has a waiting list for his/her classes.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

readingril said:


> That's a cool blog!
> 
> I've had someone want to take their dog with them through the stones, another friend his guitar.


My Fire tablet, fully loaded with books, music, games and videos ... especially Outlander ... with solar charger, of course.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

MichelleB675 said:


> I watched the first episode last night. I haven't read any of the books yet or seen any more of the series. I thought it was beautifully shot and the music was lovely. I'll definitely be picking up the first season on bluray when it is released as a whole season (hopefully!).. and yeah I already have a bit of a crush on Jamie.


Oh, you must read. I've been reading the series since it first came out in 1991. The first book especially is by far the best.


----------



## Toby

I'm very excited to see the shows.    I haven't seen the 1st show yet. I have to decide whether I should buy or rent. I know that the 1st show is free. Thanks for the links!


----------



## CegAbq

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Oh, you must read. I've been reading the series since it first came out in 1991. The first book especially is by far the best.


TOTALLY SECOND THIS ^. If you like the TV show - and you are a reader - YOU WILL LOVE, LOVE the books


----------



## Cherise

My mom the nurse mailed me the first two books in 1997, and we've both been reading them ever since.


----------



## CegAbq

Cherise Kelley said:


> My mom the nurse mailed me the first two books in 1997, and we've both been reading them ever since.


AWESOME!


----------



## Atunah

Now that I own the Amazon HD episodes, I am planning a few days of Outlander binge watching to get ready for the rest of the season. What was the day again, early April?

Our TV just died, literally smoke came out of it and the first thing I tried out on the new one is playing the instant video. I had just done a compare before that on the old TV with the purchased and the DVR recording which seemed about the same. On the new TV, I seem to get more detail. That scene at the beginning where Claire is looking in the shop window at the Vase, the signs are so much more readable. This increased detail will be mighty helpful in later episodes.  

Now I have a little larger TV for half the money we paid for the old one about 8 years ago, crazy. Its amazing how hard it is to find TV's with more than 2 HDMI inputs.


----------



## CegAbq

Atunah said:


> Its amazing how hard it is to find TV's with more than 2 HDMI inputs.


You could maybe try one of these, eForCity 3 PORT HDMI SWITCHER SPLITTER SWITCH FOR HDTV 1080P High Speed HDMI Specification: 


And it's verra exciting to see new folks getting to finally watch!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I've been traveling so no time to watch. But tomorrow, I'll watch Ep 2. I want to spread it out until the new season begins so I'm watching Ep 8 the day before.

Atunah, that's April 4.


----------



## readingril

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I've been traveling so no time to watch. But tomorrow, I'll watch Ep 2. I want to spread it out until the new season begins so I'm watching Ep 8 the day before.
> 
> Atunah, that's April 4.


I wonder if it'll be up to freezing by then? Our lows in Maryland tonight are supposed to be below 0!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

readingril said:


> I wonder if it'll be up to freezing by then? Our lows in Maryland tonight are supposed to be below 0!


I left Jersey hoping I'd left the cold behind. We hit near freezing in FL overnight which is a lot better than 0 or below, but is very cold in FL. I see my strawberry plant finally died. The worst part is going out to my uninsulated garage to do the laundry. One more trip out there to hang up the hand wash and that's it until it hits 80 on Sunday.

A good day to snuggle under the covers and generate some Jamie and Claire heat. I might just skip to the wedding episode. That'll warm me up!


----------



## Cherise

Atunah said:


> Now that I own the Amazon HD episodes, I am planning a few days of Outlander binge watching to get ready for the rest of the season.


Now I'm bummed that I pre-ordered the DVDs! I have to wait until March 4 before I can watch the show!


----------



## Atunah

I don't really buy DVD's. I don't have a Blu Ray player and for me HD instant video looks the same then regular DVD's I have played. 

I think for those that have bluray, you get some extras, but it costs so much more.

So it was cheaper and I got to watch it earlier.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Cherise Kelley said:


> Now I'm bummed that I pre-ordered the DVDs! I have to wait until March 4 before I can watch the show!


Is it too late to cancel? I've been watching on my tablet which has had some unexpected benefits. Since I'm so close to that little screen, I see that Jamie keeps flashing his manly thighs.

Like DG, I cannot think of him as Sam.


----------



## Cherise

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Is it too late to cancel? I've been watching on my tablet which has had some unexpected benefits. Since I'm so close to that little screen, I see that Jamie keeps flashing his manly thighs.
> 
> Like DG, I cannot think of him as Sam.


Eh, I'll stick with the DVDs. I ordered a set for my mom, too. She's the one who got me hooked on the books. We live thousands of miles apart, and we plan on watching them at the same time and talking on the phone.  And she would never figure out Amazon streaming.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Cherise Kelley said:


> Eh, I'll stick with the DVDs. I ordered a set for my mom, too. She's the one who got me hooked on the books. We live thousands of miles apart, and we plan on watching them at the same time and talking on the phone.  And she would never figure out Amazon streaming.


I can also watch on my TV and my phone, which would really be too small.


----------



## CegAbq

Just saw this YouTube compilation on Diana G's FB page: The Start of the Epic Show Outlander | Behind The Scenes Shots | Forever Young


----------



## cagnes

CegAbq said:


> Just saw this YouTube compilation on Diana G's FB page: The Start of the Epic Show Outlander | Behind The Scenes Shots | Forever Young


Love it! It looks like that have such a good time behind the scenes!


----------



## CegAbq

cagnes said:


> ... It looks like that have such a good time behind the scenes!


Yes, I thought so too!


----------



## donna callea

Nice.  Sam and Cait are really adorable.


----------



## cagnes

Just came across this  *Deleted Scene from 'The Wedding'* which is available on the DVD set!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

cagnes said:


> Just came across this  *Deleted Scene from 'The Wedding'* which is available on the DVD set!


Couldn't get into the link.

Try this.

http://www.outlandertvnews.com/2015/02/watch-a-new-deleted-scene-from-the-wedding/


----------



## cagnes

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Couldn't get into the link.
> 
> Try this.
> 
> http://www.outlandertvnews.com/2015/02/watch-a-new-deleted-scene-from-the-wedding/


Oops, forgot to check if the link was working..... just fixed it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Here's the latest Outlander Anatomy lesson. I haven't read it yet.

http://outlanderanatomy.tumblr.com/post/111945213253/crouching-grants-hidden-dagger


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Here's a tweet for anyone who's in L.A.

Don’t miss #Outlander stars IN PERSON at #PaleyFest LA on 3/12. Buy your tickets now! paleyfest.org


----------



## CegAbq

FUN! (But NSFW!)


----------



## cagnes

CegAbq said:


> FUN! (But NSFW!)


That was fun!


----------



## CegAbq

Saw this posted on FB but I'm not sure the link will work - let's see; It's scenes set to Gordon Lightfoot's 'If you could read my mind'


----------



## CegAbq

Watching some live TV & seeing commercials for upcoming "testosterone" movies ... I'm struck that Jamie, even Dougal, demonstrate 
*intelligent* testosterone, which is very attractive, even to a peace-lover


----------



## donna callea

This was broadcast live last night. Just watched it, and it's really great-- and long. Sam, Cait, Tobias, Ron and Diana on stage at the PaleyFest in LA, are all wonderful drinking whiskey, playing games, answering questions, etc. 
https://screen.yahoo.com/paley/paleyfest-la-outlander-200000173.html


----------



## CegAbq

Finally gave in & got the Outlander Blu Ray UV Collector's Edition !!! 

I so wanted to be able to watch on my Vizio Smart TV - but initially couldn't figure out how. So ...

Accessing the UltraViolet version of Outlander, Season 1, Volume 1 ... my experience:
--------------------------

I've discovered that you can create _*FREE*_ accounts on uvvu.com, flixter.com, and vudu.com (I was asked to enter CC info for future purchases but was not required to do so)

Turns out that you can link all of these accounts, so that when you redeem a UV movie with the code on uvvu.com (which I was able to do without going to the Collector's Edition recommended link of sonypictures.com/uvredeem), UVVU.com then asks which account you want to "link" the movie (or TV show).

I had initially created a Flixter account (because I didn't really care for the Walmart affiliation of Vudu).

However ... I also have a Vizio smart TV; it has a Vudu app but no Flixter app  and I wanted to access the UV version of Outlander via my TV rather than on my computer (to which I have a blu ray drive hooked up, but my TV screen has better resolution!)

So ... I went _*"googling"*_ ... turns out that there is no Flixter "app" for the Vizio TVs  but there was a VuDu app. Well, oh dear, I already had another UV movie added to my Flixter account after redeeming through UVVU; _*what to do?*_

Turns out that I could link both the Flixter & the VuDU accounts to my UVVU account.  Then, while redeeming the Outlander TV UV version through UVVU, when it asked me what account I wanted to link it to (Flixter & VuDu were options), I chose VuDu.

Then I turned on my TV, went to the VuDu app and logged in; then went to my collection & could find BOTH the movie (that I had originally associated with my Flixter account, but since it was part of my UVVU account, it was now also available through the TV's VuDu app!)

So now *I am a VERY HAPPY CAMPER*:

I can access Outlander any which way I want 
#1 TV
#2 computer-via direct blu ray disks 
#3 computer - online via UVVU or VuDu accounts, 
#4 Android devices through streaming and/or download)
*And I can free up space on my DVR/TiVo*

How much better could it be

If this doesn't make sense but you'd like to try it, PM me & I'll try to help out.


----------



## CegAbq

A little off topic, but if you have an Audible.com account, several of the books narrated by Davina Porter are on sale through March 23:
Outlander $3.99
Dragonfly $3.99
Fiery Cross $6.95
Echo $3.99
MOBY $4.99


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> A little off topic, but if you have an Audible.com account, several of the books narrated by Davina Porter are on sale through March 23:
> Outlander $3.99
> Dragonfly $3.99
> Fiery Cross $6.95
> Echo $3.99
> MOBY $4.99


It looks like the only one that's not on sale is A Breath of Snow and Ashes. Wonder why.

Davina Porter is the narrator that won me over to audiobooks. She's brilliant.


----------



## CegAbq

Voyager & Drums of Autumn are also not on sale. No idea why.

Yes Davina is wonderful. There are some other series that she's narrated that I also love.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> Voyager & Drums of Autumn are also not on sale. No idea why.
> 
> Yes Davina is wonderful. There are some other series that she's narrated that I also love.


Okay, I'll bet the prices I saw are my whispersync prices and not the sale prices.


----------



## Tripp

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Okay, I'll bet the prices I saw are my whispersync prices and not the sale prices.


I think that is the case. When I logged into Audible, I could only get a reduced price on the two books I purchased. The rest I had borrowed from the library and they are all full price for me.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

One more week! This is a preview about how Jamie and Claire's married life is portrayed. Ay, carrumba!!!

http://www.ew.com/article/2015/03/27/outlander-exclusive-featurette-find-out-what-married-life-jamie-and-claire


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Both those vids gave me goosebumps.


----------



## Linjeakel

As of March 26th the series finally became available in the UK - but only on Amazon Prime Instant Video.

I started watching with some trepidation about how a story of such breadth could ever be portrayed on the screen and I guess that's something we'll find out as time goes on. I certainly believe that anyone who only watches the screen version will lose out compared to those of us who have read the books.

I think Claire is well cast (and, oh my, she's not shy about taking off her clothes, is she?  ) and also Frank/Jonathan, but I'm yet to be convinced about Jamie. I don't have an exact face in my mind for him, but physically, he just doesn't seem large and solid enough to me, or have the patrician, slightly haughty features I've always imagined; nor does he, for me, have the charisma to pull off the slightly older Jamie who will be a leader of men.

I realise everyone's tastes differ and some will think he's perfect, but with both Jamie and Claire's characters and their relationship forming the lynch pin of the story, it's important that he's convincing. Still, I'm not ready to bail out yet, so I could still change my mind.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Well, Linjeakel, that's the first negative I've heard about SH as Jamie. Keep us posted. 

Tobias Menzies doesn't fit the physical description of Frank/Jack either, but I think he's fabulous. 

My only little bitty disappointment is Murtagh. I expected someone much more scraggly and I sometimes have a problem distinguishing him from the rest of the long-haired/bearded cast.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Browsing through IMDB, I found this little item.

Author Diana Gabaldon credits watching Frazer Hines in the Doctor Who serial The War Games (and finding him fetching in a kilt) as the inspiration for setting her first novel, Outlander, in 18th-century Scotland, and for naming the novel's male protagonist "Jamie". (However, she says that the character's surname, "Fraser", is a coincidence, as the PBS station on which she watched Doctor Who habitually cut off the episode's credits, so she did not learn Frazer Hines' name until several years after Outlander was published.)

He played _Jamie _McCrimmon in the series. He also plays Sir Fletcher Gordon, the governor of Wentworth Prison, in Outlander.


----------



## Cherise

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Browsing through IMDB, I found this little item.
> 
> Author Diana Gabaldon credits watching Frazer Hines in the Doctor Who serial The War Games (and finding him fetching in a kilt) as the inspiration for setting her first novel, Outlander, in 18th-century Scotland, and for naming the novel's male protagonist "Jamie". (However, she says that the character's surname, "Fraser", is a coincidence, as the PBS station on which she watched Doctor Who habitually cut off the episode's credits, so she did not learn Frazer Hines' name until several years after Outlander was published.)
> 
> He played _Jamie _McCrimmon in the series. He also plays Sir Fletcher Gordon, the governor of Wentworth Prison, in Outlander.


What a great story!


----------



## CegAbq

Cherise Kelley said:


> What a great story!


Ditto!


----------



## readingril

ONE WEEK (yes, that's shouting).


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Things get heated (and not as you imagine) between Jamie and Claire in season 2 (or is it part two of season one?)

http://www.ew.com/article/2015/04/02/outlander-exclusive-clip-claire-jamie


----------



## Linjeakel

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Well, Linjeakel, that's the first negative I've heard about SH as Jamie. Keep us posted.
> 
> Tobias Menzies doesn't fit the physical description of Frank/Jack either, but I think he's fabulous.
> 
> My only little bitty disappointment is Murtagh. I expected someone much more scraggly and I sometimes have a problem distinguishing him from the rest of the long-haired/bearded cast.


I never expected the actor picked to resemble my physical picture of Jamie - but I may be doing the actor a disservice in that he's portraying a 19/20 year old so well (when he's what? 35?) that I can't imagine him as the older more mature Jamie of the recent books. He may be more than up to the task and I'm happy to continue watching to find out.

I agree with you about Murtagh though.

I still feel like at the end of each episode, viewers who haven't already done so should be urged to read the books for the complete story. Having said that, if Herself is pleased with the adaptation, I suppose we should be too!


----------



## donna callea

Can't wait until tomorrow.
Here's another bit from EW with Sam and Cait answering questions about filming sex scenes.
http://www.ew.com/article/2015/04/03/outlander-qa-lets-talk-about-sex-caitriona-balfe-and-sam-heughan
I absolutely love the casting.


----------



## readingril

The episode is already up on StarzPlay.

sent from my Galaxy 4


----------



## CegAbq

readingril said:


> The episode is already up on StarzPlay.


It was FABULOUS! Going to rewatch tonight when everyone is in bed & savor.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Oooh, have to remind DD to DVR.


----------



## CegAbq

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Oooh, have to remind DD to DVR.


ABSOLUTELY


----------



## cagnes

Loved that the new episode was mainly Jamie's pov!   I'll have to watch it again!


----------



## donna callea

Me too!  I think the spanking/strapping was handled very well.

What did you think of the steamy scene that eventually followed?
I read that Cait and Sam had rug burns all over from the vintage rug they were lying on.
Now that's ACTING.


----------



## cagnes

donna callea said:


> Me too! I think the spanking/strapping was handled very well.
> 
> What did you think of the steamy scene that eventually followed?
> I read that Cait and Sam had rug burns all over from the vintage rug they were lying on.
> Now that's ACTING.


I was actually worried for Jamie when Claire


Spoiler



pointed that dagger to his throat while she was riding away. That looked pretty dangerous.... on little slip of the knife


, ouch!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Aarrgghhhh!!! I can't watch it until Friday.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ROUND 2 VOTING NOW
Sam Heughan is game 2.4
eonline.com/news/646990/al...
#AlphaMaleMadness
#Outlander

You can vote, but Sam is already at 90%. I don't think his competition will catch him. There are only two contenders in each "game" and the winner of the game goes to the next round.



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Aarrgghhhh!!! I can't watch it until Friday.


And why didn't I watch on last Friday? Because I tripped and fell on the driveway and ended up in the ER. Yes, I did another face plant on the concrete. Anyone know of a soft surface for a driveway? I'm ready to dig mine up.

The pain of missing two episodes of Outlander is much worse than the sprains and bruises and stitches.


----------



## Atunah

Oh my goodness Gertie, are you ok?  

Take out the concrete and put down dirt and grass? Are you slipping with the shoes or is it just slick there. 

You deserve to watch 2 episodes in a row. or 3 on Saturday. You will love them. You can do like a mini binge. 

Please be careful on your driveway.


----------



## CegAbq

Atunah said:


> Oh my goodness Gertie, are you ok?
> 
> Take out the concrete and put down dirt and grass? Are you slipping with the shoes or is it just slick there.
> 
> You deserve to watch 2 episodes in a row. or 3 on Saturday. You will love them. You can do like a mini binge.
> 
> Please be careful on your driveway.


Ditto, Gertie - BE CAREFUL OUT THERE (Hill Street Blues?)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Atunah said:


> Oh my goodness Gertie, are you ok?
> 
> Take out the concrete and put down dirt and grass? Are you slipping with the shoes or is it just slick there.
> 
> You deserve to watch 2 episodes in a row. or 3 on Saturday. You will love them. You can do like a mini binge.
> 
> Please be careful on your driveway.


I thought about putting grass but I don't think the city will let me do that. Besides, just one Florida downpour will have my tires hubcap deep in mud.

There's a huge crack in the driveway and I tripped on it while walking the dog home. The last time, I was walking the dog, and stepped off the edge. When I went off balance, the dog dragged me down. All my own fault.



CegAbq said:


> Ditto, Gertie - BE CAREFUL OUT THERE (Hill Street Blues?)


That's another show I could binge watch. I'll never forget that first episode with Hill and Renko walking into that building. Couldn't wait until the next week.


----------



## Atunah

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I thought about putting grass but I don't think the city will let me do that. Besides, just one Florida downpour will have my tires hubcap deep in mud.
> 
> There's a huge crack in the driveway and I tripped on it while walking the dog home. The last time, I was walking the dog, and stepped off the edge. When I went off balance, the dog dragged me down. All my own fault.
> 
> That's another show I could binge watch. I'll never forget that first episode with Hill and Renko walking into that building. Couldn't wait until the next week.


How about a outdoor grass. Tennis court material? I think first thing though someone needs to fill the cracks and maybe taper off the edges? 
Just be careful though, especially now that you are already injured. 

I haven't watched Hill Street Blues in a long time. Those where the days when cop shows were good. I don't like most of the new ones anymore. Other than Castle and I guess Grim is to some extent cop-ish. But for pure cop shows, the old ones do it for me.

And when are they ever going to show "The Streets of San Fransisco" again. I think that is what it was called. I watched it in Germany with the german title. Karl Malden and Michael Douglas. I have never seen this on TV here in the US.

I just looked on Amazon and ouch, price of the DVD's is just too much for the whole thing. Yikes. Give me netflix streaming or Prime please. 

I had such a crush on Michael Douglas then. 

I finally broke down and bought China Beach, another show they was just never seen again on TV. Another one I watched back in Germany. Its kind of neat to finally see it in english original.


----------



## readingril

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> ROUND 2 VOTING NOW
> Sam Heughan is game 2.4
> eonline.com/news/646990/al...
> #AlphaMaleMadness
> #Outlander
> 
> You can vote, but Sam is already at 90%. I don't think his competition will catch him. There are only two contenders in each "game" and the winner of the game goes to the next round.
> 
> And why didn't I watch on last Friday? Because I tripped and fell on the driveway and ended up in the ER. Yes, I did another face plant on the concrete. Anyone know of a soft surface for a driveway? I'm ready to dig mine up.
> 
> The pain of missing two episodes of Outlander is much worse than the sprains and bruises and stitches.


Ouch. Hope you're feeling better. Get to those Outlander episodes and forget all your pain.

I'm out of commission with a bum knee. This afternoon I watched the deleted scenes and extras on the Outlander Blu-Ray.

It looks like if you have MeTV you can watch The Streets of San Francisco
http://metvnetwork.com/shows/the-streets-of-san-francisco
I remember watching that with my mom. She was in love with Michael Douglas. It would have made her a 'cougar', as he's around the same age my oldest sister would be.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Atunah said:


> And when are they ever going to show "The Streets of San Fransisco" again. I think that is what it was called. I watched it in Germany with the german title. Karl Malden and Michael Douglas. I have never seen this on TV here in the US.
> 
> I just looked on Amazon and ouch, price of the DVD's is just too much for the whole thing. Yikes. Give me netflix streaming or Prime please.
> 
> I had such a crush on Michael Douglas then.


Here's something I'd forgotten.

"Following the success of producing One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest (1975), Michael Douglas left the series at the beginning of the 1976-77 season. His character's absence was explained by having him take a teaching position."


----------



## Atunah

I don't remember that, but who knows if they ever showed all episodes back then and what I even remember. Its been some time. I guess that explains why 1977 was the last season then. After he left that was it. Although they did a season 5 with Richard Hatch as the replacement. My memories are foggy on that so I had to look it up. Seasons 1-3 complete are $138, ouch, 4 is $48 and then 5 is another $55. That is for all volumes since they split them up


And I hope you get to watch the outlander episodes soon, yesterday's was awesome again. Holy moly the acting on this show keeps amazing me. And the costumes.


----------



## prairiesky

In last nights episode, Jamie was so darn sweet.  He absolutely believed everything that Claire told him.  How he loves that woman!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Atunah said:


> I don't remember that, but who knows if they ever showed all episodes back then and what I even remember. Its been some time. I guess that explains why 1977 was the last season then. After he left that was it. Although they did a season 5 with Richard Hatch as the replacement. My memories are foggy on that so I had to look it up. Seasons 1-3 complete are $138, ouch, 4 is $48 and then 5 is another $55. That is for all volumes since they split them up
> 
> And I hope you get to watch the outlander episodes soon, yesterday's was awesome again. Holy moly the acting on this show keeps amazing me. And the costumes.


I'm planning on Tuesday. I have to pick up GD from her bus stop so I can go to her house a few hours ahead of time and binge watch.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

prairiesky said:


> In last nights episode, Jamie was so darn sweet. He absolutely believed everything that Claire told him. How he loves that woman!


Sam's ability to act without a word, just using facial expressions, is awesome and this episode showcased that talent. Claire and Geillis gave award-worthy performances during the trial and I loved how they bonded int he thieves' hole. The only thing that bothered me was Claire's lack of recognition of modern references Geillis made


Spoiler



(e.g."I'm on my way to a f**king barbecue") and "1968" evidently the year she came through the stones.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Harriet Schultz said:


> Sam's ability to act without a word, just using facial expressions, is awesome and this episode showcased that talent. Claire and Geillis gave award-worthy performances during the trial and I loved how they bonded int he thieves' hole. The only thing that bothered me was Claire's lack of recognition of modern references Geillis made
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> (e.g."I'm on my way to a f**king barbecue") and "1968" evidently the year she came through the stones.


I was thinking about that, too, at the time. I think that she noticed


Spoiler



the mention of the year


...but wasn't sure what it meant.

And, let's face it, she wasn't looking for clues.


Spoiler



"F-ing barbecue" was reasonably normal for her, so it didn't sound off.


 It's like when we go to England. I pick up accents really, really, really easily. And I always worry that I'm going to offend someone. But, as my husband points out, it doesn't sound "off" to the people I'm talking to. (And it's not like I go totally London, I can just hear hints of it as I talk.)

Betsy


----------



## readingril

What a great episode! I couldn't take my eyes off the actress who plays Geillis. She was amazing to watch in every scene.

They are doing such a great job with the adaptation.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I agree, it's much better done than I expected!

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

Preorders for Season 1 Volume 2

DVD


Bluray


I'll be getting the instant HD streaming again. I don't think DVD has any more than the instant and I don't have a bluray and I learned one cannot play bluray in a regular player. Learned something new.

I am really so impressed with the way it has turned out. Big thumbs up to the casting department. They really hit it out of the park with grade A actors, all the way down to smaller roles. But especially the pivotel roles. Jamie and Claire of course and Dughal, Column, Geillis, even Leghair, Miss Fitzgibbons. Heck, Father Bain creeped me the heck out. The actors all have such presence and they just come across as genuine. The strenght of the acting and the scenery and the story. Its pretty much magic. Sorry for me spellings, on wrong computer, no spell check and I am a bit fuzzy in the brain right now.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thanks for posting that, Atunah. I'll also be waiting for the streaming video. 

I still haven't been able to see a single episode so I think I'll just wait for the videos.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I really liked last night episode


Spoiler



when Claire dumped Jaime out of the bed.


 Thought it was really well done!

Loving this show.

Betsy


----------



## donna callea

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Loving this show.
> 
> Betsy


Me too! But I wish they'd stay a little closer to the book. I didn't understand how Jamie could have collected the rents after the fact. What did he do? Go to all the tenants houses and tell them he didn't really mean it when he said they didn't have to pay? Doesn't sound like Jamie.
Also... the house at Lallybroch is very different than in the books. It's supposed to be a "modern" 18th century manor house. I read that Diana Gabaldon was surprised they chose a 15th century house for the Lallybroch location. She didn't complain or anythiing. Said it was fine. But it didn't make sense that Jamie told Claire his father built it stone by stone.
OK. Enough nitpicking. I reallly do love the Starz series.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

donna callea said:


> Also... the house at Lallybroch is very different than in the books. It's supposed to be a "modern" 18th century manor house. I read that Diana Gabaldon was surprised they chose a 15th century house for the Lallybroch location. She didn't complain or anythiing. Said it was fine. But it didn't make sense that Jamie told Claire his father built it stone by stone.
> OK. Enough nitpicking. I reallly do love the Starz series.


It's been long enough since I read the book that I don't notice small discrepancies, thankfully. But the age of the house bothered me too, as well as the age of the tombstone for his father. That was a VERY ancient tombstone. Surely it would have looked newer, even if it had been set for his grandfather originally.

Betsy


----------



## Harriet Schultz

SPOILER ALERT!

Don't watch this interview with Tobias Menzies unless you've seen the most recent episode where Jamie and Claire return to Lallybroch. 
It provides great insight into the 'why' of *that* scene.

The interview was posted by Diana who also explained in a Facebook post that Jack Randall is not gay (evidently commenters/bloggers concluded that he is), but is an equal opportunity sadist.

http://www.zap2it.com/blogs/outlander_tobias_menzies_black_jack_naked-2015-04


----------



## donna callea

Cudos to Tobias Menzes, I guess.  That's what you call taking artistic integrity to the limit.


----------



## cagnes

Can't wait for the next episode!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

What episode are we on? I had to make an emergency trip up north and still have not been able to see any of this season. I'm resigned to waiting for the streaming video.


----------



## CegAbq

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> What episode are we on? I had to make an emergency trip up north and still have not been able to see any of this season. I'm resigned to waiting for the streaming video.


Tomorrow is Ep. 14. It will be beautiful when you do finally get to watch the rest of this season.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> Tomorrow is Ep. 14. It will be beautiful when you do finally get to watch the rest of this season.


Okay, two more episodes after tonight so I might as well wait. I have to go back to NJ in three weeks and I just won't have time.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Really?  An entire episode without Jamie?  What do they think I watch for?


Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Really? An entire episode without Jamie? What do they think I watch for?
> 
> 
> Betsy


I think I'll just skip Episode 14.

I read an article about how women loved the series because there was such a strong, independent, female lead. I had to comment on that piece of nonsense. Nope, we fell in love with Jamie in the books and we are no less enamored of him in the series. There's also the strong love between Jamie and Claire. Without Jamie, there is no Claire. In fact, there are a number of people who do not like Claire in the books.


----------



## readingril

I went through Jamie withdrawal. :-(  I think The Search was probably my least favorite episode.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Don't get me wrong, I like Claire, and I think the actress who plays her is incredible.  It's a pleasure to watch her on screen.  WITH JAMIE.  They coulda thrown in a flashback...
 

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Well, maybe Jamie needed a little rest. After all, we know what he's got to go through next.


----------



## prairiesky

I agree.  I thought it was soooo slow moving.  Usually I think that the episodes are too short.  I was happy when this one ended.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Claire could have sung the song once, maybe twice, but over and over again it became too much. Once Jenny went home it was a yawn with the exception of the increasingly despicable Dougal. Even Murtagh couldn't save this one.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

More Jamie--any Jamie--would have fixed everything.  Makes me wonder if there was some kind of conflict/problem that prevented him from shooting and they had to work around on the fly. 

Betsy


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Betsy the Quilter said:


> More Jamie--any Jamie--would have fixed everything. Makes me wonder if there was some kind of conflict/problem that prevented him from shooting and they had to work around on the fly.
> 
> Betsy


Best guess is Jamie was being kept busy by a certain Redcoat at Wentworth, but they could have given us some Sam time with flashbacks or flash-forwards!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Harriet Schultz said:


> Best guess is Jamie was being kept busy by a certain Redcoat at Wentworth, but they could have given us some Sam time with flashbacks or flash-forwards!


So I I'm guessing we didn't get the scene with a wet Jamie rising from the water beside the waterwheel?


----------



## cagnes

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> So I I'm guessing we didn't get the scene with a wet Jamie rising from the water beside the waterwheel?


We did, but in a previous episode! If you're needing a Jamie fix, head over to one of the Outlander Pinterest boards & admire the wet and naked Jamie gifs a few times.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Harriet Schultz said:


> Best guess is Jamie was being kept busy by a certain Redcoat at Wentworth, but they could have given us some Sam time with flashbacks or flash-forwards!


Well, I was actually thinking the actor might have had a conflict they had to shoot around...I agree some flashbacks or even some "at the same time as" scenes....

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

http://www.zap2it.com/blogs/doctor_who_jamie_cameo_outlander-2015-05

Apparently . . . . Diana Galbadon is a fan of Doctor Who.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> http://www.zap2it.com/blogs/doctor_who_jamie_cameo_outlander-2015-05
> 
> Apparently . . . . Diana Galbadon is a fan of Doctor Who.


"Fan" may be too strong a word...



> "I happened to see a 'Doctor Who' rerun in a weak-minded moment,"




but apparently a Dr Who character was the inspiration for Jamie. Interesting! Thanks!

Betsy


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Get your tissues ready...

http://blogs.wsj.com/speakeasy/2015/05/12/watch-claire-receive-jamies-personal-effects-in-exclusive-clip-from-this-saturdays-outlander/


----------



## Cuechick

My least fav episode as well... and please people, no spoilers from the books, not everyone has read them!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> "Fan" may be too strong a word...
> 
> 
> but apparently a Dr Who character was the inspiration for Jamie. Interesting! Thanks!
> 
> Betsy


Later in the article it also said she'd used the name Lethbridge-Stewart as a specific homage . . . . .


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Harriet Schultz said:


> Get your tissues ready...
> 
> http://blogs.wsj.com/speakeasy/2015/05/12/watch-claire-receive-jamies-personal-effects-in-exclusive-clip-from-this-saturdays-outlander/


Thanks for the warning. Definitely sniffling here.


----------



## CegAbq

Have been out of town quite a bit. Haven't watch The Search yet and I think it's really going to be hard for me to watch Wentworth. No doubt the Ron, Sam, Cait, & Toby will do a fabulous job ... but those of us reader fans know how painful this will be.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> Have been out of town quite a bit. Haven't watch The Search yet and I think it's really going to be hard for me to watch Wentworth. No doubt the Ron, Sam, Cait, & Toby will do a fabulous job ... but those of us reader fans know how painful this will be.


Yes, it's the one I've been looking forward to and dreading at the same time.


----------



## CegAbq

Finally watched The Search.
I have a totally different reaction than what I've seen posted here so far!

I love,love,love Sam as Jamie & I hadn't yet totally warmed to Cait as Claire, BUT ...

I loved the adaptation done by Ron & company of these scenes! One couldn't possibly re-enact the scenes exactly as Herself wrote them ... but the way The Search was done ... I'm TOTALLY with it!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

My only objection was not enough Jamie.    Otherwise I thought the episode was okay.  Everything can be improved with more Jamie.  

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> I loved the adaptation done by Ron & company of these scenes! One couldn't possibly re-enact the scenes exactly as Herself wrote them ... but the way The Search was done ... I'm TOTALLY with it!


He's done a brilliant job all the way through. It wasn't easy to please rabid _Outlander _fans, but he's done it.


----------



## readingril

Reading the cutest book, Finding Fraser. Diana mentioned it on Facebook. It's about a gal in search of her own Jamie Fraser who goes to Scotland. She's blogging about her adventure.

I could watch Wentworth via Starz Online but well I'm not ready.


----------



## CegAbq

readingril said:


> I could watch Wentworth via Starz Online but well I'm not ready.


Me too. I wonder whether it would be better to wait until next week's episode is available so as to be able to move immediately on to [hopefully] a happier situation


----------



## Gertie Kindle

A scene I'm really looking forward to is


Spoiler



at the abbey when Claire pulls Jamie back from death. "Maned in fire and mantled in blood."


 Almost forgot the spoiler tags for those who haven't read the books.


----------



## CegAbq

About those spoiler bars - WARNING to people who either haven't read the books or seen one of the episodes that start being discussed - if you get alerts to your email about new postings to this thread - the text hidden by spoiler bars here in the forum shows completely in my gmail account.


----------



## CegAbq

I'm confused: I'm seeing some online sources saying the finale will air next Saturday, the 23rd, and others saying it doesn't air until the following Saturday, 5/30.  Anyone know when it will actually go on the air?


----------



## readingril

The podcast (not Ron Moore's) I was listening to this morning says it's the 30th. 

I did watch last night. It was very intense. Then I finished reading Finder Fraser to end my evening on an upbeat note. What a cute book!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> I'm confused: I'm seeing some online sources saying the finale will air next Saturday, the 23rd, and others saying it doesn't air until the following Saturday, 5/30. Anyone know when it will actually go on the air?


The official website says 5/30. Hopefully, it won't be too long after that for the streaming video to arrive. If not, DD is still dvr'ing it for me and I can catch up there.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I just found this video of Ron talking about Wentworth including some quick clips. It was hard enough to read it, but just seeing the snippets, I think I'm going to need some fortification before I do.

http://www.starz.com/originals/outlander/video/a40f916f204045afbbe4cea4ef35c986

BTW, I think Menzies is doing a fantastic job as Black Jack.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

I watched the Wentworth episode last night. It was brutal. I had to switch to HGTV for five or ten minutes to avoid seeing the worst of it since I knew what was coming from the book. The acting was worthy of multiple awards.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Harriet Schultz said:


> I watched the Wentworth episode last night. It was brutal. I had to switch to HGTV for five or ten minutes to avoid seeing the worst of it since I knew what was coming from the book. The acting was worthy of multiple awards.


A little Love It or List It might help to tone it down. Since I'll be streaming it when the video comes out, I'll be poised on the FF button, I'm sure.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> A little Love It or List It might help to tone it down. Since I'll be streaming it when the video comes out, I'll be poised on the FF button, I'm sure.


Actually it was the charming, unbrutalized Property Brothers who facilitated my escape from Wentworth.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Harriet Schultz said:


> Actually it was the charming, unbrutalized Property Brothers who facilitated my escape from Wentworth.


I'm sure Wentworth could use a little updating from the twins. Or maybe even a complete gut job.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I thought the Wentworth episode was very well done.  The production team has done and excellent job with the book and hasn't shrunk from showing difficult scenes and doing them well.

The promo I saw at the end of the show said May 30th for the finale.

Betsy


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Excellent interview with Tobias Menzies about the Wentworth ep. and more.

http://www.vulture.com/2015/05/outlander-tobias-menzies-on-going-full-frontal.html


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Harriet Schultz said:


> Excellent interview with Tobias Menzies about the Wentworth ep. and more.
> 
> http://www.vulture.com/2015/05/outlander-tobias-menzies-on-going-full-frontal.html


Whoa!!!!

Although it was good to know how they pulled off the


Spoiler



hand nailing.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

More from Tobias. An aside: I'm surprised that so few people on this board have participated in the Outlander discussion.

http://www.zap2it.com/blogs/outlander_wentworth_prison_tobias_menzies_darkest_scenes-2015-05


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Harriet Schultz said:


> More from Tobias. An aside: I'm surprised that so few people on this board have participated in the Outlander discussion.
> 
> http://www.zap2it.com/blogs/outlander_wentworth_prison_tobias_menzies_darkest_scenes-2015-05


Just reading these interviews and watching the videos is giving me chills. I think it's going to take a very large glass of wine and an extra jumbo bowl of popcorn for me to watch this episode.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Harriet Schultz said:


> More from Tobias. An aside: I'm surprised that so few people on this board have participated in the Outlander discussion.
> 
> http://www.zap2it.com/blogs/outlander_wentworth_prison_tobias_menzies_darkest_scenes-2015-05


I don't really do much on any other discussion boards. KBoards is it for me.  And Facebook for family and non KB friends.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I don't really do much on any other discussion boards. KBoards is it for me.  And Facebook for family and non KB friends.
> 
> Betsy


Agreed. There just isn't time for much more than that.


----------



## CegAbq

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Agreed. There just isn't time for much more than that.


Plus, here, no one gets into trashing the actors or each other ... which I find happening on the 7-8 Outlander related groups that I glance at on FB from time to time.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sigh.  I don't understand why people do that.  I love KBoards. 

Betsy


----------



## Linjeakel

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> The official website says 5/30.


Does this mean there isn't an episode on the 23rd or just that it isn't the last one? I was waiting for the next episode to be available before I watch 'Wentworth' - I think I'm going to want to move on from that one pretty quickly - I'd rather wait the extra week if necessary though.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Linjeakel said:


> Does this mean there isn't an episode on the 23rd or just that it isn't the last one? I was waiting for the next episode to be available before I watch 'Wentworth' - I think I'm going to want to move on from that one pretty quickly - I'd rather wait the extra week if necessary though.


Yup, looks like they're skipping a week.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

This reviewer is no fan of Ron Moore's and it reads like he would have the same reaction to the books (it's obvious he hasn't read them) since DG constantly puts the H/H in mortal peril only to save them. It's the skillful way that she pulls this off that makes the books so wonderful.

http://observer.com/2015/05/outlander-1x15-recap-pain-no-gain/


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Harriet Schultz said:


> This reviewer is no fan of Ron Moore's and it reads like he would have the same reaction to the books (it's obvious he hasn't read them) since DG constantly puts the H/H in mortal peril only to save them. It's the skillful way that she pulls this off that makes the books so wonderful.
> 
> http://observer.com/2015/05/outlander-1x15-recap-pain-no-gain/


It's not for everyone. But you're right. DG has a talent for pulling you into the story. When I first read Outlander, I had to put it down several times so I could catch my breath.


----------



## CegAbq

Reflection on 'Wentworth' ... while it was horrific in the book ... I think this episode, for me, much more eloquently demonstrated visually what a true sadist BJR really is. Very evil, very wicked, OMG.  And TM is doing such a superb job that I am not sure that I can ever have any sympathetic response to Frank in the future


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> Reflection on 'Wentworth' ... while it was horrific in the book ... I think this episode, for me, much more eloquently demonstrated visually what a true sadist BJR really is. Very evil, very wicked, OMG. And TM is doing such a superb job that I am not sure that I can ever have any sympathetic response to Frank in the future


My feelings for Frank wavered up and down as the series went on.


Spoiler



We were still hearing from him in the last book.


----------



## CegAbq

No date yet, but Amazon has this up: Outlander: Season One - Volume Two available for pre-order 



DVD $35.09
Blu-ray $50.39


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> No date yet, but Amazon has this up: Outlander: Season One - Volume Two available for pre-order
> 
> 
> 
> DVD $35.09
> Blu-ray $50.39


Can Instant Video be far behind? Happy camper here.


----------



## Tatiana

CegAbq said:


> No date yet, but Amazon has this up: Outlander: Season One - Volume Two available for pre-order
> 
> 
> 
> DVD $35.09
> Blu-ray $50.39


I placed a pre-order for this on April 8th. My confirmation email of that date says " Guaranteed delivery date:
Monday, June 8, 2015".


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Instant Video is still not available.


----------



## CegAbq

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Instant Video is still not available.


I would guess that it won't be available at least until the last episode has aired.


----------



## Cherise

CegAbq said:


> Plus, here, no one gets into trashing the actors or each other ... which I find happening on the 7-8 Outlander related groups that I glance at on FB from time to time.


Amen.


----------



## CegAbq

Cherise Kelley said:


> Amen.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> I would guess that it won't be available at least until the last episode has aired.


I meant available for pre-order.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Advice from Diana before watching the finale...written at length (this is DG after all, she of the 300K word novels!).




__ https://www.facebook.com/AuthorDianaGabaldon/posts/909432675766236


----------



## CegAbq

Harriet Schultz said:


> Advice from Diana before watching the finale...written at length (this is DG after all, she of the 300K word novels!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/AuthorDianaGabaldon/posts/909432675766236


Great post. I'm definitely in the camp that Outlander - the books are the primo version to follow but that the TV adaptation is a wonderful - different- way to experience Outlander. I haven't been disappointed at all.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> Great post. I'm definitely in the camp that Outlander - the books are the primo version to follow but that the TV adaptation is a wonderful - different- way to experience Outlander. I haven't been disappointed at all.


Agreed. And I'm betting one very intense scene in the abbey will be in the last episode.

Time to check if the instant video is available for pre-order.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Somebody tell me about the last episode, please!!!


----------



## prairiesky

I will say this:  It was easier to read than watch the last episode.  It was brutal and very graphic.  I felt sick watching it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

prairiesky said:


> I will say this: It was easier to read than watch the last episode. It was brutal and very graphic. I felt sick watching it.


Okay. I'm warned.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

SPOILER ALERT!!!

This is the best recap of the season finale, so don't click unless you've already watched the episode (or if you want to know what happens in advance).

http://www.scotlandnow.dailyrecord.co.uk/lifestyle/outlander-recap-episode-16-ransom-5800593


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Good recap. Thanks for posting it. 

I know a lot of this season has been hard to watch (not that I've seen it yet), but those scenes in the book were so powerful (and others that didn't make it into the series) that I had to put the book down several times and walk away from it the first time I read it.

Still waiting for the instant video.


----------



## Cuechick

It was very difficult to watch... I admire that they did not hold back but kind of wish they had  I do have a question for those that have read the books and seen this episode...


Spoiler



I read only the first book and I do not remember this whole rape of Jamie? Was it in the first book? Or was it from another? I may have blocked it out... also is Randall actually dead? I did not feel like that was really clear...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It's been a while since I read the books...but according to Shmoop, in chapter 39 of book 1:



Spoiler



Jamie reveals what happened between him and Jonathan Randall in the prison--and it involves lots of blood, and, um, other body fluids.



http://www.shmoop.com/outlander/chapter-39-summary.html

Hubby couldn't take it; he's enjoyed earlier episodes but had to leave. I'm bit ambivalent, myself.

Betsy


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Cuechick said:


> It was very difficult to watch... I admire that they did not hold back but kind of wish they had  I do have a question for those that have read the books and seen this episode...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I read only the first book and I do not remember this whole rape of Jamie? Was it in the first book? Or was it from another? I may have blocked it out... also is Randall actually dead? I did not feel like that was really clear...


Yes, the Randall/Jamie encounter was in the first book. It was very hard to watch and I had to keep switching to another station and then go back to Starz hoping the worst was over. I didn't have to see it to know, you know? 
And, unfortunately,


Spoiler



Randall survives.


----------



## Cuechick

Thanks, I guess I did block that out...! Or just forgot... and oh drat... that's what I thought (regarding Randall) but was hoping I was wrong.


----------



## cagnes

I finally got to watch the last 2 episodes last & OMG that was hard to watch, but so good!  

Can't wait for season 2 now!


----------



## CegAbq

FINALLY-FINALLY-FINALLY got to watch the season finale       (have been doing way too much traveling & time has been short).

As has frequently been the case, the adaptation significantly departs from the book - but somehow manages to capture/keep the essence of the story. The production team is seriously talented.

I will keep my STARZ subscription so long as this show keeps going - and as a bonus, I have discovered several other STARZ original series that I am truly enjoying.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Instant video is still not available on Amazon although Apple has the individual episodes. Arghh!!



Spoiler



Did they show the scene in the abbey where Claire makes Jamie think she's Randall and gets him to fight back?


----------



## cagnes

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Instant video is still not available on Amazon although Apple has the individual episodes. Arghh!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Did they show the scene in the abbey where Claire makes Jamie think she's Randall and gets him to fight back?





Spoiler



Yes, they did & it was so well done!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

cagnes said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they did & it was so well done!


So looking forward to that scene.


----------



## CegAbq

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> So looking forward to that scene.


Forewarning - while here folks are favorable about "that" scene - others on the web are upset that it was not closer to the book - it is definitely a scene where adaptation reigned.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> Forewarning - while here folks are favorable about "that" scene - others on the web are upset that it was not closer to the book - it is definitely a scene where adaptation reigned.


I'll try not to be disappointed. That was a very powerful scene in the book.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just found full episodes of Vol. 2 on youtube. Yay!!!


----------



## CegAbq

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Just found full episodes of Vol. 2 on youtube. Yay!!!


----------



## cagnes

Got this in a Pinterest email & thought, yep.. now what!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

cagnes said:


> Got this in a Pinterest email & thought, yep.. now what!


_Wait _for the next book like we've been doing since 1991. 

Tried to watch Ep 9 on youtube and it had been taken down, so I still have to _wait _until the instant video comes out.


----------



## Atunah

When did the first half of the season end last year? Was it September? I got those 8 episodes in February on steaming as soon as they came up. So it was 5 months? I just can't remember when that first half ended right now, drawing a total blank. When did this season end? My brain is working on other stuff in my life right now so I am having a hard time keeping dates and such straight.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Atunah said:


> When did the first half of the season end last year? Was it September? I got those 8 episodes in February on steaming as soon as they came up. So it was 5 months? I just can't remember when that first half ended right now, drawing a total blank. When did this season end? My brain is working on other stuff in my life right now so I am having a hard time keeping dates and such straight.


The first episode aired 8/9/2014.


----------



## CegAbq

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> The first episode aired 8/9/2014.


And I think Ep 8 aired towards the end of October, because it was a 6 month wait for Ep 9


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> And I think Ep 8 aired towards the end of October, because it was a 6 month wait for Ep 9


Wasn't there a one week delay after episode 7 before episode 8 was aired?


----------



## CegAbq

Look what I just found  Outlander 2016 Wall Calendar


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> Look what I just found  Outlander 2016 Wall Calendar


One clicked ... of course.


----------



## CegAbq

Emmy bummer: OK - I'm from Albuquerque & loved Better Call Saul - but NO WAY was it a better drama program than Outlander, nor was Bob Odenkirk better than Sam.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> Emmy bummer: OK - I'm from Albuquerque & loved Better Call Saul - but NO WAY was it a better drama program than Outlander, nor was Bob Odenkirk better than Sam.


I'm appalled.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

It's obvious that the Emmy nominating committee members have their heads up their bums! Appalling is right!


----------



## CegAbq

There is a release date for Season 1, Volume 2 DVD!~ 9/29/2015


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> There is a release date!~ 9/29/2015


Still waiting for the instant video. Last time, Itunes had the individual episodes for download before Amazon offered the instant video.

My calendar arrived with some really great photos, including my favorite one of Jamie leaning against a boulder.


----------



## Atunah

I put this in the book corner also. Might be a pricing mistake. The 7 book bundle on sale for $1.99



It all looks like a proper copy. So who knows whats going on there.


----------



## Meemo

Atunah said:


> I put this in the book corner also. Might be a pricing mistake. The 7 book bundle on sale for $1.99
> 
> 
> 
> It all looks like a proper copy. So who knows whats going on there.


I was checking here to see if anyone had posted this - I don't really need it, I can get the books I haven't read yet from the library, and I'd really prefer listening. But I got it. Couldn't resist at that price.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Atunah said:


> I put this in the book corner also. Might be a pricing mistake. The 7 book bundle on sale for $1.99
> 
> 
> 
> It all looks like a proper copy. So who knows whats going on there.


Wow! They copied the cover for one of my bundles. Now that's pretty cool.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Wow! They copied the cover for one of my bundles. Now that's pretty cool.


Too good to be true. When I just checked it was $59.99 for the bundle. Someone must have hit "1" instead of "5" if people were able to buy it for $1.99.


----------



## writerbee

I saw a tweet from DG yesterday about a promo -- so I think there must have been a fantastic sale just for a day or a mistake or something? I can't imagine Dell putting even one book on sale for $1.99, much less all 7! 

Anyway, yeah, now it's $59.00 

Now to go look for that calendar....;-p 

DMac


----------



## geoffthomas

_At the Maryland Renaissance Festival:
For those of you who might be in the Maryland area on September 26th......._

Saturday, September 26th only:

DIANA GABALDON, #1 New York Times bestselling author of the Outlander series









DIANA GABALDON will make a special appearance at the Festival for one day only! On September 26th she will make an appearance at the Blackfriars' Theatre at 11:30am for a short reading and a moderated Questions & Answers session, lasting approximately 30 minutes. Please note: There is no additional charge to see Ms. Gabaldon. However, due to expected demand and the nature of our event, entrance to the festival does not guarantee patrons will be able to secure a seat to see Ms. Gabaldon at the Blackfriars. Please be aware of this before purchasing a ticket to the festival that day. Your ticket does not guarantee you will be able to hear the reading!

Following the reading, Ms. Gabaldon will be signing books. Due to time limitations, at lottery for book signing was held on August 14th and the winners have already been notified. If you were not selected in the lottery, unfortunately you won't be able to have a book signed.

 IMPORTANT NOTE: Winning book signing entries will still need to purchase a ticket to the event. We strongly recommend you purchase your ticket in advance. Online sales for individual tickets September 26th will be available beginning Monday, September 21st at 9am at our website at www.marylandrenaissancefestival.com Patrons interested in multi-day passes of 6, 9 and 19 day passes can be purchased in advance by calling 1-800-296-7304.

Diana Gabaldon is the #1 New York Times bestselling author of the wildly popular Outlander series, along with the Lord John novels and The Outlandish Companion.

Salon.com calls Outlander 'the smartest historical sci-fi adventure-romance story ever written by a science PdD with a background in scripting Scrooge McDuck comics. The eighth novel in the Outlander series, Written In My Own Heart's Blood, was published in June 2014 and became an immediate #1 bestseller.

The novels were adapted into a very popular television series on the Starz network.

There are 25 million copies of Gabaldon's books in print worldwide, published in 34 languages in 38 countries. You can read more about Gabaldon and her books at her personal website www.dianagabaldon.com


----------



## readingril

Ack! I picked up that weekend at work and there's no way I can get off.


----------



## CegAbq

Just saw this: Jamie comforts Claire in a deleted scene from Outlander - exclusive

Who has pre-ordered the BluRay version of the second half of Season One? It's being released on Tuesday.
I haven't because I've kind of blown my discretionary "budget" for this month. I've got all of the episodes still recorded on my TiVo, so it's not like I'm without - just will have wait for a while for the extras


----------



## MichelleB675

I have it preordered, I don't have Starz so I'm really looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## CegAbq

MichelleB675 said:


> I have it preordered, I don't have Starz so I'm really looking forward to seeing it!


Yay for you! Enjoy.

I just realized something though about the Volume 2 Blu-Ray set. The Volume One Collector's Edition was issued with Blu-Ray + UltraViolet. Loved having the UltraViolet license to view on VuDu from wherever I might be visiting. The Volume 2 Collector's Blu-Ray Edition is not mentioning anything about UltraViolet. That is very disappointing to me indeed.


----------



## MichelleB675

I double checked the version I ordered (not the collectors) and it doesn't mention UV/Digital either.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I have the instant video pre-ordered. They gave me a recap of Vol. 1. It's only a couple of minutes long. No date showing for the rest of the season to show up in my Amazon video library. 

And now, they call it a "season pass" whatever that means.


----------



## CegAbq

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> .... No date showing for the rest of the season to show up in my Amazon video library...


Do they ever show a release date for a new item coming to Amazon Prime Video?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> Do they ever show a release date for a new item coming to Amazon Prime Video?


Good question. Now that you bring it up, I don't know.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

William Shatner tweeted:

"Those outlandishers are like the energizer bunny... They need to stop eating sugar or something."

Some people just don't get it!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Speaking of getting it ... GOT IT!!! 

My in box had emails from Amazon for each of the eight episodes. Goodbye Cedar Cove (too soapy, anyway) and hello Outlander. My new binge watch.


----------



## cagnes

Just discovered that it's Outlander week at Amazon & they're giving away daily prizes! 

Outlander Week with Daily Chances to Win


----------



## Gertie Kindle

cagnes said:


> Just discovered that it's Outlander week at Amazon & they're giving away daily prizes!
> 
> Outlander Week with Daily Chances to Win


Their logo is a _pink _TV? 

Someone asked if Jamie had worn the kilt they're giving away <swoon>


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I can't stop watching. I'm on Episode 3.

Loved the fight between Jamie and Claire. I think CB has finally won me over with her portrayal of Claire.


----------



## MichelleB675

The regular bluray version does have digital copy. It goes through sony media store and I haven't seen flixster or vudu list them in my account yet.


Sent from my KFSAWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Somebody talk me out of this.

http://outlanderstore.com/outlanderstore/lallybroch-tote-bag/details/117619747?feature-name=featured&feature=30390388


----------



## Atunah

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Somebody talk me out of this.
> 
> http://outlanderstore.com/outlanderstore/lallybroch-tote-bag/details/117619747?feature-name=featured&feature=30390388


Why talk you out? It only 24.99 and its actual cotton canvas, not some flimsy plastic material. Its not garish, muted colors and its just wicked cool.

You were saying?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Atunah said:


> Why talk you out? It only 24.99 and its actual cotton canvas, not some flimsy plastic material. Its not garish, muted colors and its just wicked cool.
> 
> You were saying?


You're avatar says it all, Atunah.


----------



## Tripp

I agree with Atunah.  In fact, I am thinking this might make a good gift for someone I know...


----------



## Atunah

Don't forget, there is also a green one with the Fraser crest

http://outlanderstore.com/outlander-fraser-tote-bag/details/117504543?feature-name=collectibles&feature=117520516

You are welcome.


----------



## Tripp

Oh no....that makes my decision difficult.  Which one to choose?  I know, I could get both and keep one for myself and gift the other.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

The one with the coat of arms should say Je Suis Prest.


----------



## CegAbq

Wow, I just got an email about this: Sneak Peek! Knit and Crochet Kits Inspired by Outlander: The Series!


----------



## Harriet Schultz

I hope this doesn't mean that she will no longer be Geillis...

http://www.accesshollywood.com/outlanders-lotte-verbeek-among-new-faces-joining-agent-carter_article_113544


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Harriet Schultz said:


> I hope this doesn't mean that she will no longer be Geillis...
> 
> http://www.accesshollywood.com/outlanders-lotte-verbeek-among-new-faces-joining-agent-carter_article_113544


She only briefly appears in Dragonfly when she goes through the stones and then not again until Voyager.


----------



## CegAbq

For those of you who purchased to Instant Video version of Season 1 Volume 2 - did you get the extras that come with the Blu-Ray set?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> For those of you who purchased to Instant Video version of Season 1 Volume 2 - did you get the extras that come with the Blu-Ray set?


It doesn't look like it.


----------



## Atunah

I know I didn't get any extras for the first 8 parts, I haven't gotten the the 2nd 8 parts yet. I don't have a blue ray player anyway so I get the streaming stuff.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

When is the next season starting? Wife wants to know.


----------



## CegAbq

Sean Sweeney said:


> When is the next season starting? Wife wants to know.


There are some vague rumors that perhaps next March or April, but sadly no one knows - it's Droughtlander


----------



## Sean Sweeney

CegAbq said:


> There are some vague rumors that perhaps next March or April, but sadly no one knows - it's Droughtlander


I'm sure we'll see something in relation to a starting date by.... January? Perhaps? Would make sense, I'm sure?


----------



## CegAbq

Some teasers:

Outlander Season 2 Premieres March 2016
BUT
Watch! 'Outlander' Deleted Scene Features Jamie And Claire Argue: Season 2 Air Date Still Unknown

_So really - no one still really knows_ 

And there's this:

Outlander reveal new behind the scenes picture from season one

ENJOY!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> Some teasers:
> 
> Outlander Season 2 Premieres March 2016
> BUT
> Watch! 'Outlander' Deleted Scene Features Jamie And Claire Argue: Season 2 Air Date Still Unknown
> 
> _So really - no one still really knows_
> 
> And there's this:
> 
> Outlander reveal new behind the scenes picture from season one
> 
> ENJOY!


Too many popups and they froze my browser. So disappointed.


----------



## CegAbq

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Too many popups and they froze my browser. So disappointed.


Gertie - I'm so sorry. I didn't have any, but ...
whenever I install a new browser, one of the absolutely first things I do is install the browser's Adblock Plus extension.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> Gertie - I'm so sorry. I didn't have any, but ...
> whenever I install a new browser, one of the absolutely first things I do is install the browser's Adblock Plus extension.


I'll check that, Carol. Thanks.


----------



## CegAbq

CegAbq said:


> Gertie - I'm so sorry. I didn't have any, but ...
> whenever I install a new browser, one of the absolutely first things I do is install the browser's Adblock Plus extension.


But if you do Swagbucks - you have to make sure to disable ABP on the SB site!!


----------



## CegAbq

Another news bit:

'Outlander' Season 2 Updates: Diana Gabaldon wrote Episode 11 herself; Sam Heughan excited to see author on set


----------



## CegAbq

A tidbit - involving D.G.
'OUTLANDER' BOOK SERIES AUTHOR REVEALS THE STARZ CAST MEMBER SHE'S MOST SIMILAR TO, TALKS SEASON 2 : ENTERTAINMENT : DESIGN & TREND


----------



## CegAbq

Christmas fun with Outlander!!
OUTLANDER 12 Days of Christmas


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just got my Lallybroch tote. Seriously disappointed. It's big, but the material is pretty thin for such a big bag. But that's not the main problem. The printing is way off.

One side says ... Lallybroc (the c is half cut off) and the other side says ... Llybroch.

I'm returning it immediately.


----------



## Atunah

Oh wow, that is horrible. That should never have gone out in the mail. Wonder if they are all like that.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Atunah said:


> Oh wow, that is horrible. That should never have gone out in the mail. Wonder if they are all like that.


Probably not. A whole run of them would have been noticed in quality control.

Very disappointing.


----------



## CegAbq

Gertie - how sad for you.

Perhaps THIS SEASON 2 trailer might be a bit of a pick-me-up.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> Gertie - how sad for you.
> 
> Perhaps THIS SEASON 2 trailer might be a bit of a pick-me-up.


That helped a lot. Thanks.


----------



## CegAbq

Hey all - I'm assuming everyone has seen this!!!!! 
Watch STARZ programs via Amazon Video's new streaming service!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> Hey all - I'm assuming everyone has seen this!!!!!
> Watch STARZ programs via Amazon Video's new streaming service!


I saw the poster on the Amazon home page but didn't look into it. I hope this doesn't mean that I won't be able to get the series on instant video when it becomes available.

Update on the tote bag issue. I got the auto reply acknowledgement of my email, but nothing since. If I don't hear back within a week, I'll post a review on their store site.


----------



## cagnes

CegAbq said:


> Hey all - I'm assuming everyone has seen this!!!!!
> Watch STARZ programs via Amazon Video's new streaming service!


I'll have to compare the price with my cable provider. Once Outlander starts up again, I may just subscribe with Amazon instead.


----------



## CegAbq

cagnes said:


> I'll have to compare the price with my cable provider. Once Outlander starts up again, I may just subscribe with Amazon instead.


Since I am quite interested in several shows that span across STARZ, Showtime, and HBO, I don't think individual subscriptions would be cheaper than my bundled cable TV/internet/voice service. But I will watch the prices.


----------



## Tripp

cagnes said:


> I'll have to compare the price with my cable provider. Once Outlander starts up again, I may just subscribe with Amazon instead.


Ditto. We just got rid of our premium channels and this was the only show I was sad about as I knew that I had to wait for it to be available after the season was over. OK stupid question, how do I find out the terms and pricing of this?

edit: am I reading correctly, is this included in my Prime membership or do I pay more?


----------



## Tripp

OK, I did a little searching and found this article on "The Verge". Apparently it is $8.99 a month. If I can start and quit whenever I want I am in....
http://www.theverge.com/2015/12/8/9870836/amazon-prime-showtime-stars-extra-video-services


----------



## CegAbq

OK - don't know how long this deal will last, but if you don't already have Outlander the complete Season 1 & you have a Blu-ray player, here's a great deal:

$55.00 (& keep the flask) !!!!


----------



## readingril

We have a Roger! His name is Richard Rankin

http://tvline.com/2015/12/14/outlander-roger-richard-rankin-cast-season-2/

and he can sing!

https://soundcloud.com/the-rank-and-file/autumn/s-IUGol


----------



## Gertie Kindle

readingril said:


> We have a Roger! His name is Richard Rankin
> 
> http://tvline.com/2015/12/14/outlander-roger-richard-rankin-cast-season-2/
> 
> and he can sing!
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/the-rank-and-file/autumn/s-IUGol


Definitely approve.


----------



## CegAbq

Happy Holidays! Outlander paper dolls! a la Betsy McCall

And I'm so excited for the casting of Roger!


----------



## readingril

I love the dress!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Really nice paper doll and all the accessories, too.

Just an update on my attempt to return the defective Lallybroch tote bag. I emailed them on 12/6 and have not heard back except for the acknowledgment that they received my email.


----------



## CegAbq

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Just an update on my attempt to return the defective Lallybroch tote bag. I emailed them on 12/6 and have not heard back except for the acknowledgment that they received my email.


Wow - what horrible customer service; I bet they've been inundated - but that's no excuse.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> Wow - what horrible customer service; I bet they've been inundated - but that's no excuse.


I wrote again. Hopefully I'll hear back this time.


----------



## CegAbq

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I wrote again. Hopefully I'll hear back this time.


Did you ever get any satisfaction?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> Did you ever get any satisfaction?


Not even an acknowledgement for the second email. Next step is snail mail with attached photos of the defective tote bag.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Bree, finally!!! Physically, she looks the part although this article doesn't say anything about her height. Thoughts?

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/outlander-casts-brianna-season-2-860071


----------



## cagnes

Harriet Schultz said:


> Bree, finally!!! Physically, she looks the part although this article doesn't say anything about her height. Thoughts?
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/outlander-casts-brianna-season-2-860071


Yay, I like the look of her! According to her bio on IMDb she's 5' 8".. hopefully can can make her appear taller.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

And the spot-on casting continues!!!!


----------



## CegAbq

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> And the spot-on casting continues!!!!


So true


----------



## readingril

She certainly looks the role, but I wonder if the actress is British, will she be doing a faux Boston accent, or will they go with a British accent? 

I'm not a stickler for the finer points when a film/tv version deviates from that of a book, just wondering.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

readingril said:


> She certainly looks the role, but I wonder if the actress is British, will she be doing a faux Boston accent, or will they go with a British accent?
> 
> I'm not a stickler for the finer points when a film/tv version deviates from that of a book, just wondering.


Caitriona Balfe is Irish and she plays Claire with a British accent.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

cagnes said:


> Yay, I like the look of her! According to her bio on IMDb she's 5' 8".. hopefully can can make her appear taller.


Caitriona Balfa is nearly 5'10" so 3" heels for Skelton, flats for Balfe?


----------



## MichelleB675

I just finished reading the 2nd book, I don't have Starz but I'm thinking of adding it through Prime, hopefully I'll be able to pause or suspend the subscription during the months I won't be needing it. I don't think I can wait for the bluray to watch season 2.


----------



## CegAbq

WE HAVE A DATE !!!! APRIL 9


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> WE HAVE A DATE !!!! APRIL 9


I was just going to change the topic heading!!!!


----------



## CegAbq

Gertie - now that you can get STARZ on a month-to-month basis through Amazon Prime - will you be doing that for this new Outlander season - so you don't have to wait until you can get over to your daughter's house??


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> Gertie - now that you can get STARZ on a month-to-month basis through Amazon Prime - will you be doing that for this new Outlander season - so you don't have to wait until you can get over to your daughter's house??


You know, I hadn't thought about doing that. Yes, I think I will. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just watched the trailer. I'm still goosebumping. Loved the music. Loved the scenes they chose. Loved the costumes. <sigh>


----------



## Linjeakel

To keep you going while you wait for season 2 - Sam Heughan's perfect Valentine's day....

https://twitter.com/AmazonUK/status/697751191237693440


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Here's a link to the trailer...it will take your breath away, especially the final frame. Cannot wait!!!

http://www.ew.com/article/2016/02/11/outlander-season-2-trailer-premiere-date


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Linjeakel said:


> To keep you going while you wait for season 2 - Sam Heughan's perfect Valentine's day....
> 
> https://twitter.com/AmazonUK/status/697751191237693440


Okay, I'm up for it. Except for the hiking part. He could carry me, though. 



Harriet Schultz said:


> Here's a link to the trailer...it will take your breath away, especially the final frame. Cannot wait!!!
> 
> http://www.ew.com/article/2016/02/11/outlander-season-2-trailer-premiere-date


Had to watch it again. Just as goosebumpy as the first time around.


Spoiler



To see Claire pregnant with Faith and knowing what's going to happen. And then to see her lying there like a ghost. Hopefully that means that Maitre Raymond will be there.


----------



## Atunah

That trailer


----------



## readingril

That was fantastic! And while I'm teamJamie, I liked seeing Frank at the end of the trailer!


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Be still my heart...GORGEOUS photos of Claire and Jamie including one with lots of skin.

http://www.ew.com/gallery/outlander-ew-portraits/2497733_gallery-ew-cover-1405-outlander-caitriona-balfe-and-sam-heughan-photographed-outlander-set


----------



## CegAbq

Harriet Schultz said:


> Be still my heart...GORGEOUS photos of Claire and Jamie including one with lots of skin.


----------



## JRTomlin

Since it relates to the period and subject of Outlander I'll share what I'm listening to on my iPod:






Edit: By the way, the chorus: 'Tha tighin fodham, fodham, fodham" means 'It comes upon me' or 'It's my great desire'.


----------



## CegAbq

Sam Heughan and Caitriona Balfe celebrate last day filming Outlander season 2


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I followed the link to the photos, this is what I found.

"Outlander series 2 will be on Amazon Prime from 10th April "

I think that means a season pass to the instant video which means that each episode will be added to my video library as it becomes available. Maybe as soon as the next day?

That's the way my season pass to Castle works.


----------



## Atunah

Amazon Prime though suggests it being on the free prime stream, pay items are on Amazon instant video. I wonder if it meant if you get Starz through the prime, the add on, it will be available to stream then.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Atunah said:


> Amazon Prime though suggests it being on the free prime stream, pay items are on Amazon instant video. I wonder if it meant if you get Starz through the prime, the add on, it will be available to stream then.


That could be it, too. I'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Cuechick

If anyone is interested here is the show's official instagram, lots of good photos from the new season. he costumes look amazing...
https://www.instagram.com/outlander_starz/


----------



## Atunah

The sets, the costumes, I am drooling at the visuals. Lots more opulent clothes than first season. There was a lot of grume going on  .

I am just still so happy at how well this show is turning out and the details the team is putting in. From actors, to costume designers to set designers and whatever else is involved. 

I am rewatching the first season now, although I am not sure if I can watch the very last 2 episodes again. I'll try. I am still in awe of the actor to be able to play such deep evil in one character and be totally different as another. Dude deserved the award he was up for, but seems like those awards always go to the same ol same old shows. Maybe once there is a second season they'll be noticed. 

Jamie in a cravat, or is that a neckcloth. Drools. And velvet, looks like velvet. And holy moly Claire's red dress.   Hoe'd they keep them in there.  

Is it me or does Jamie look even younger in these pics than he did last season? Is it because he is cleaner and not stressed from pain? Some of those pictures he looks so boyish, so handsome. Sigh. 

I am so looking forward to this. 

And a reminder to those that don't have Starz, but do have prime. Get it from Amazon. Then you access it through the amazon video app. Its probably cheaper than adding it to most of the TV providers.  I think Starz is only through amazon right now, but they are offering showtime for $2 less through prime so I think once Starz is on other services it might still be a discount there. 
Its 8.99 on Amazon. And that means of course you can watch the episodes whenever you want as it will be on demand.

I am still waffling over cutting the cord and just getting those premiums through amazon, but I can't figure out a way to save money and still have some basic TV channels. And ESPN and CNN and such. I just can't figure out a way at the moment to make it work. Also I don't want to lose Hallmark Channel. And Tennis Channel. This is how they still get so many of us hooked as some of them there is no other way to get them.


----------



## Cuechick

Oh and how cue are these? I found these dolls ava on Amazon Prime (the single one of her, the group is sold via someone else and has free shipping but not prime)!


----------



## cagnes

Cuechick said:


> Oh and how cue are these? I found these dolls ava on Amazon Prime (the single one of her, the group is sold via someone else and has free shipping but not prime)!


Aww, love the little Jamie doll! 

You can get them individually & with prime or free shipping!


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> And a reminder to those that don't have Starz, but do have prime. Get it from Amazon. Then you access it through the amazon video app. Its probably cheaper than adding it to most of the TV providers. I think Starz is only through amazon right now, but they are offering showtime for $2 less through prime so I think once Starz is on other services it might still be a discount there.
> Its 8.99 on Amazon. And that means of course you can watch the episodes whenever you want as it will be on demand.
> 
> I am still waffling over cutting the cord and just getting those premiums through amazon, but I can't figure out a way to save money and still have some basic TV channels. And ESPN and CNN and such. I just can't figure out a way at the moment to make it work. Also I don't want to lose Hallmark Channel. And Tennis Channel. This is how they still get so many of us hooked as some of them there is no other way to get them.


I plan on subscribing through Amazon rather than my cable provider.  I also want to give Black Sails a try while I have access to starz.


----------



## Atunah

cagnes said:


> I plan on subscribing through Amazon rather than my cable provider.  I also want to give Black Sails a try while I have access to starz.


Black Sails is on my list of to watch. I think it will be a bit on the dark side though. Badass pirates and all. But I am intrigued. 
But anytime there are costumes involved, or historical times, its like catnip for me as so little like it on TV. Although I have no interest in Game of Thrones, even if there are costumes.


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> Black Sails is on my list of to watch. I think it will be a bit on the dark side though. bad*ss pirates and all. But I am intrigued.
> But anytime there are costumes involved, or historical times, its like catnip for me as so little like it on TV. Although I have no interest in Game of Thrones, even if there are costumes.


I've been wanting to watch it for a while too! I love just about anything historical & I've watched quite a few that were dark & explicit, so that's not a problem. Game of Thrones, Rome, Vikings, Spartacus, The Last Kingdom, The Tudors, The White Queen, Marco Polo.... loved them all.


----------



## Atunah

cagnes said:


> I've been wanting to watch it for a while too! I love just about anything historical & I've watched quite a few that were dark & explicit, so that's not a problem. Game of Thrones, Rome, Vikings, Spartacus, The Last Kingdom, The Tudors, The White Queen, Marco Polo.... loved them all.


Nice list. Started Marco Polo and on 4K. It looks stunning in 4K. Holy moly, I wish there were more 4 K things out there. Vikings, another one I keep wanting to watch. I think Game of Thrones I keep reading that everyone gets killed off all the time. Maybe its the fantasy aspect. Maybe I just need to watch a couple of episodes to find out. Have to check out Last Kingdom and White Queen, not familiar with those.

I think I started Spartacus long time ago and found that first episode really cheesy and weird looking. Maybe it gets better?

Oh, and don't forget Poldark. Need to rewatch the short season and need to look up when the new one is out. Another visually stunning show and Poldark actor is visually stunning too. 

I just don't have enough time in the day with reading and watching stuff darn it


----------



## CegAbq

Cuechick said:


> If anyone is interested here is the show's official instagram, lots of good photos from the new season. he costumes look amazing...
> https://www.instagram.com/outlander_starz/


Whoa! Thanks for this link!



Atunah said:


> ...I am still waffling over cutting the cord and just getting those premiums through amazon, but I can't figure out a way to save money and still have some basic TV channels. And ESPN and CNN and such. I just can't figure out a way at the moment to make it work. ... This is how they still get so many of us hooked as some of them there is no other way to get them.


I've definitely gotten hooked. I can't find any effective way to singularly get everything that I enjoy watching these days.  I watched a lot of TV while still in "junior high" (dating myself here) & high school, and then I spent many years without watching at all (times when I didn't have the money to pay for cable, living in very remote places without any access at all, then raising kids & firmly believing I did not want them watching stuff on network TV at the time). Now all that is past me & there are a lot more worthy shows on than there used to be, so I am thoroughly enjoying watching lots of series.


----------



## CegAbq

Atunah said:


> Nice list. ...
> 
> I just don't have enough time in the day with reading and watching stuff darn it


Ditto


----------



## readingril

I'm thinking I might have to try the à la carte Starz with Amazon Instant Video. I called Verizon today to see if I could renew my half priced Starz package and they said they've redone their movie packages and I'd have to pay full price for *only* Starz, no other movie channels thrown in. Ironic, the package expires just before the season starts!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

http://tvline.com/2016/04/01/outlander-season-2-spoilers-pregnant-sex-claire-jamie/

Sounds like this season is going to be even steamier than the first.

I'm wondering how they are going to handle the different times.

BTW, someone proposed Tom Felton for Lord John. I think he'd be a good choice.


----------



## CegAbq

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> http://tvline.com/2016/04/01/outlander-season-2-spoilers-pregnant-sex-claire-jamie/
> 
> Sounds like this season is going to be even steamier than the first.
> 
> I'm wondering how they are going to handle the different times.


Thanks for this, Gertie! So can't wait. BUT, I've got an evening commitment on April 9 and will probably be watching on STARZ/XFINITY around 1am on the 10th!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> Thanks for this, Gertie! So can't wait. BUT, I've got an evening commitment on April 9 and will probably be watching on STARZ/XFINITY around 1am on the 10th!


Just realized it's a week from today. Oh, my.


----------



## Tripp

CegAbq said:


> Thanks for this, Gertie! So can't wait. BUT, I've got an evening commitment on April 9 and will probably be watching on STARZ/XFINITY around 1am on the 10th!


CegAbq,

I have Xfinity as well. I took me more than half way through the season to discover that I was able to watch Outlander before it aired on the same day. I live in the PNW so I am not sure if they put it in On Demand when it aired on the East Coast or if it was available all the same day as it aired. It is worth checking if you don't want to wait till the wee hours of the morning on the 10th.


----------



## CegAbq

Tripp said:


> CegAbq,
> 
> I have Xfinity as well. I took me more than half way through the season to discover that I was able to watch Outlander before it aired on the same day. I live in the PNW so I am not sure if they put it in On Demand when it aired on the East Coast or if it was available all the same day as it aired. It is worth checking if you don't want to wait till the wee hours of the morning on the 10th.


Thanks, Tripp. I had realized that in the past, but Saturdays are pretty busy catching up on everything that couldn't get done during the week at work. I'm a night owl, so wee hours won't bother me much.


----------



## CegAbq

Re-watching S1 to get ready; am currently viewing 1.06 (The Garrison Commander)
Toby is truly spectacular in his portrayal of evil! He deserved all of the awards that he received!
Very hard to have any sympathy for Frank after TM portrayed such brilliant evilness (and yes, I have read all of the books to date!)

(Of course, Sam deserved everyone that he got & didn't get, as well).


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> Re-watching S1 to get ready; am currently viewing 1.06 (The Garrison Commander)
> Toby is truly spectacular in his portrayal of evil! He deserved all of the awards that he received!
> Very hard to have any sympathy for Frank after TM portrayed such brilliant evilness (and yes, I have read all of the books to date!)
> 
> (Of course, Sam deserved everyone that he got & didn't get, as well).


Wonderful episode. The three of them locked in a deadly game. A portent of things to come. Yes. Both TM and SH deserve every award there is.


----------



## CegAbq

As I re-watch, I've made what I think is an interesting observation:
the major "attractive" female characters always have lots of bosom to display  
but the female actors who are not major are much more decorously dressed
... just sayin'


----------



## CegAbq

Re-watch update!
Got through "1.11 The Devil's Mark" & Claire decided to stay with Jaime!
Now on to "1.12 Lallybroch"


----------



## Meemo

Watching Season 2, episode 1!  Nice to be a Starz subscriber!


----------



## CegAbq

Meemo said:


> Watching Season 2, episode 1! Nice to be a Starz subscriber!


So - how are you doing this Tried to do this tonight & went to the Starz app and discovered that they have deleted supporting Comcast/Xfinity services


----------



## cagnes

I watched it last night too, I didn't realize it would be available early! It's up on Amazon through the Starz add-on subscription.


----------



## Meemo

We have DISH network and it was on On Demand. It was good!  

I could've done it through the app on Apple TV as well and was a little surprised - sometimes DISH subscribers aren't supported on the apps.


----------



## MichelleB675

I just signed up for the Amazon subscription. I can't wait to watch it! (but I have to wait, because hubby likes the show too, except the last 2 episodes of last season)


----------



## Atunah

MichelleB675 said:


> I just signed up for the Amazon subscription. I can't wait to watch it! (but I have to wait, because hubby likes the show too, except the last 2 episodes of last season)


That is exactly how it was my my hubby. He could not stand the last 2 episodes and I now have to try to get him back into the show. I won't watch this one early as I would have to wait longer for the next then. And I do want to watch it with him, if I can get him too.


----------



## CegAbq

Got home from work & checked out Xfinity on Demand on my TiVo - I can watch S2E1 NOW!
Have to wait until after dinner is fixed & finished - but don't have to wait for a family member. You know what I'll be doing around 9pm tonight!!!!1


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I thought a little "men in kilts" would get us in the mood, but you guys are way ahead of me.


----------



## Tripp

I just got home and noticed I can watch it now.  I am going to take care of everyone here and then go to my TV upstairs.  But I will have to threaten everyone with dire consequences if they interrupt me once I have started it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I wanted to rewatch the trailer for Rogue One and there was a wonderful Outlander ad in the beginning. Gotta watch it tonight for sure.


----------



## CegAbq

Tripp said:


> ... But I will have to threaten everyone with dire consequences if they interrupt me once I have started it.


Yep!



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Gotta watch it tonight for sure.


Ditto


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Watching!!!


----------



## Atunah

Watched it      

It just looks so so good. Shallow moment here. Its just such a visual delight. 

And hubby was into it. When it started he went like    . WTF were his words. 
Glad he's going to watch with me again. I should have waited until season over and binged, but not sure how I could do that. Way to impatient. Sigh. I want to watch it all, right NOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Atunah said:


> Watched it
> 
> It just looks so so good. Shallow moment here. Its just such a visual delight.
> 
> And hubby was into it. When it started he went like   . WTF were his words.
> Glad he's going to watch with me again. I should have waited until season over and binged, but not sure how I could do that. Way to impatient. Sigh. I want to watch it all, right NOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


45 minutes in and I'm loving it. The whole thing between Claire and Frank ... some things are so much better than the book. And I never thought I'd ever say that in my whole life.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Atunah, I'm with you. I can't wait another week for the next episode. 

And that red dress, oh my. I've seen it in pictures but in the previews we can get a very good idea why Jamie wasn't too keen on that dress.


----------



## CegAbq

Starting it NOW   

UPDATE: Finished! Just wow! And Gertie I agree:


Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> And that red dress, oh my. I've seen it in pictures but in the previews we can get a very good idea why Jamie wasn't too keen on that dress.


And as to what I'll be doing until next week ... rewatching a few times


----------



## MichelleB675

We watched it last night. Atunah, hubby had the same reaction when it first started lol.

I watched the video from Sam's Live with Kelly and Michael from yesterday morning and when they asked him about his hair he said "I'm a dirty, dirty blond" and that kept popping into my head every time Jamie spoke, making me giggle.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

What?  It was available early?  . I should have been keeping up better with this thread....

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> What? It was available early? . I should have been keeping up better with this thread....
> 
> Betsy


I subscribed to Starz through Amazon Prime and it was like an instant video. You can watch it any time.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I subscribed to Starz through Amazon Prime and it was like an instant video. You can watch it any time.


Checked my Starz app on my iPad (I'm currently subscribed to Starz through cable) and there it was!

Betsy


----------



## readingril

I was wondering if they'd be following the book, and whether they did or didn't (no spoiler here < g >) I was drawn immediately into the Outlander world.

The 'hand' scene transition was amazing!


----------



## Cherise

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I subscribed to Starz through Amazon Prime ...


How much does that cost per month? Hubbie's not keen on getting expanded cable, but if we can wait till the season's complete, subscribe for one month, and binge, that might be cheaper than buying the DVDs... (and I could see it sooner!)


----------



## cagnes

Cherise Kelley said:


> How much does that cost per month? Hubbie's not keen on getting expanded cable, but if we can wait till the season's complete, subscribe for one month, and binge, that might be cheaper than buying the DVDs... (and I could see it sooner!)


$8.99 a month. It was much more convenient for me to subscribe through Amazon rather than my cable provider. I love the fact that you can watch any of the starz programs at any time which I couldn't do with the cable subscription. Plus, I don't have to worry about setting anything to record. I signed up a couple weeks ago & ended up binge watching all the seasons of Black Sails while waiting for Outalnder to start! 

When I signed up there was a 1 week free trial period.... hopefully that will stay in place.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

readingril said:


> I was wondering if they'd be following the book, and whether they did or didn't (no spoiler here < g >) I was drawn immediately into the Outlander world.
> 
> The 'hand' scene transition was amazing!


That scene was very surprising and yes, amazing.


----------



## Cherise

cagnes said:


> $8.99 a month. It was much more convenient for me to subscribe through Amazon rather than my cable provider. I love the fact that you can watch any of the starz programs at any time which I couldn't do with the cable subscription. Plus, I don't have to worry about setting anything to record. I signed up a couple weeks ago & ended up binge watching all the seasons of Black Sails while waiting for Outalnder to start!
> 
> *When I signed up there was a 1 week free trial period.*... hopefully that will stay in place.


Ooh! Even better! Thanks.


----------



## Linjeakel

Just discovered that in the UK it's free on Amazon Video if you have Prime, like Season 1 was. I thought after Season 1 was so popular it might not be included this year and I'd have to pay for it, but happily not.

Now I have to decide if I want to watch it episode by episode or save them up to binge watch later on. Decisions, decisions .....


----------



## CegAbq

For anyone who's contemplating waiting until the season is over to binge-watch ... your self-control & ability to exert delayed gratification is waaaaayyyyy beyond normal!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> For anyone who's contemplating waiting until the season is over to binge-watch ... your self-control & ability to exert delayed gratification is waaaaayyyyy beyond normal!


I did it last year and it was awful.


----------



## CegAbq

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I did it last year and it was awful.


Yeah, but wasn't that because you didn't want to buy a whole cable package just to get STARZ? Now you can get it as a stand-alone with Prime.
So I think your decision was quite understandable.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> Yeah, but wasn't that because you didn't want to buy a whole cable package just to get STARZ? Now you can get it as a stand-alone with Prime.
> So I think your decision was quite understandable.


Yes, that was true. But I still could have had DD DVR it and watch it at her house while they were at work. It's much better to watch it at home and I'm very happy I can get Starz through Prime.


----------



## Cuechick

Ok, I have a question about the premiere episode...


Spoiler



When she steps off the plane and goes back in time to Jamie, is this a mental flashback or has she actually jumped back in time? I assume it is the first and we are now going to learn the details that brought him back to the 1940s... which can't take too long since she is pregnant and not showing... I don't want to know any other details, just if this is flashback or not and I somehow missed something .. thanks!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Cuechick said:


> Ok, I have a question about the premiere episode...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> When she steps off the plane and goes back in time to Jamie, is this a mental flashback or has she actually jumped back in time? I assume it is the first and we are now going to learn the details that brought him back to the 1940s... which can't take too long since she is pregnant and not showing... I don't want to know any other details, just if this is flashback or not and I somehow missed something .. thanks!


Flashback. That's how the book is written.


----------



## Cuechick

Thanks, that is what I thought, just want to make sure incase I missed something.


----------



## Tripp

My co-worker asked me the same question and it had her confused as well.  It is probably one of those things where reading the book was an advantage.


----------



## CegAbq

So, now I have 3 mediums through which I immerse in and enjoy Outlander: audiobook (Davina Porter's narration), print, & TV production. Each one lends a different flavor and perspective and all 3 are absolutely stupendous! I can't remember another story/series where I thing the video production equals and sometimes exceeds the original author's telling of the story.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> So, now I have 3 mediums through which I immerse in and enjoy Outlander: audiobook (Davina Porter's narration), print, & TV production. Each one lends a different flavor and perspective and all 3 are absolutely stupendous!


Davina Porter converted me to audiobooks. She's incredible.



> I can't remember another story/series where I thing the video production equals and sometimes exceeds the original author's telling of the story.


Totally agree. We've waited so long for this and worried how they were going to do it justice, not to mention the worries about who they would cast for Jamie. It was well worth the wait.


----------



## CegAbq

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> ...We've waited so long for this and worried how they were going to do it justice, not to mention the worries about who they would cast for Jamie. It was well worth the wait.


So true.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I've been bingewatching season 1, and I love the after-episode bits where they talk about things they changed from the book and why; it's been so thoughtfully done.

Betsy


----------



## readingril

Ron Moore's S2.1 podcast (and for S1) can be found @
https://www.starz.com/series/outlander/more/podcasts


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just realized that this week's episode should introduce Fergus. He's one of my favorite characters.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Just realized that this week's episode should introduce Fergus. He's one of my favorite characters.


Okay, I was wrong but we did get Maitre Raymond. More great casting. And Mary Hawkins, perfect. Louise deRohan, too.

Today is the 270th anniversary of The Battle of Culloden fought (as readers of the books know) on Drumossie Moor.

Tonight's episode was only ten minutes long. At least is seemed that way. I can't believe how fast it went but they ended it on just the right note.


----------



## MichelleB675

It was a lovely episode. I agree, great casting. The costumes were gorgeous.


----------



## CegAbq

These prices are ridiculous ... Own Jewelry Seen On Outlander!

And what a fascinating pic ...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/722077723359911938


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> These prices are ridiculous ... Own Jewelry Seen On Outlander!
> 
> And what a fascinating pic ...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/722077723359911938


After my experience with them, I'll never buy anything Outlander again. I finally threw out the misprinted tote bag.

Very upsetting.


----------



## CegAbq

Very interesting collection of behind the scenes pics from Episode 202 (give it a few moments to 'load')


----------



## cagnes

Came across this interesting article about the shocking nip dress... Outlander Exclusive: See the NSFW Dress That One-Ups Game of Thrones 

** warning: for those at work or with kiddies in the room... a large photo is featured**


----------



## Gertie Kindle

cagnes said:


> Came across this interesting article about the shocking nip dress... Outlander Exclusive: See the NSFW Dress That One-Ups Game of Thrones
> 
> ** warning: for those at work or with kiddies in the room... a large photo is featured**


Okay, now I looked at the dress and the kings outfit. They were sort of overwhelmed by the ... um ... swans. I thought they might have used a prosthesis but I guess not. I hope they didn't really pierce that poor woman.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Alright, now, they have to start making these episodes longer. They just go by so quickly. Hummmphhh.

I'm so glad they kept Bouton. Maybe he isn't an essential part of the story, but he is essential to Mother Hildegarde. 

One thing threw me, though. Jamie and Claire discussed their plans to stop Charles in front of the servants. Jared said he vetted his servants carefully. Presumably, that means they are to be trusted with the secrets of the Jacobites. Jamie and Claire are clearly anti-Jacobite. Small point and won't make any difference to the story, I'm sure, but it bothered me.


----------



## CegAbq

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Alright, now, they have to start making these episodes longer. They just go by so quickly. Hummmphhh.


Very true!



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'm so glad they kept Bouton. Maybe he isn't an essential part of the story, but he is essential to Mother Hildegarde.


 

Since I've listened to and read all of Diana's books multiple times, I fill in the blanks with this TV production & am just enchanted at the wonderful way the characters (if not the whole story) is brought to life. ... But I can't tell whether the TV series makes enough sense to those who have not read Diana's versions.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

A neighbor has never read the books but loves the series. I wish I'd known she was watching it so I could have warned her about the Wentworth scenes. I did buy her a copy of the first book but that was after the fact.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> One thing threw me, though. Jamie and Claire discussed their plans to stop Charles in front of the servants. Jared said he vetted his servants carefully. Presumably, that means they are to be trusted with the secrets of the Jacobites. Jamie and Claire are clearly anti-Jacobite. Small point and won't make any difference to the story, I'm sure, but it bothered me.


That surprised me too, mostly that they treated the servants as if they were invisible and had no ears.


----------



## Meemo

Do the servants speak English?  Of course we hear them speaking English - but that's for the audience.  I know Claire, Jamie & Murtagh speak French, if I'd given it a thought I'd think the servants probably don't speak English, but it's been a while since I read the book and I don't remember the details of that.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Meemo said:


> Do the servants speak English? Of course we hear them speaking English - but that's for the audience. I know Claire, Jamie & Murtagh speak French, if I'd given it a thought I'd think the servants probably don't speak English, but it's been a while since I read the book and I don't remember the details of that.


That makes sense.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Alright, now, they have to start making these episodes longer. They just go by so quickly. Hummmphhh.
> 
> I'm so glad they kept Bouton. Maybe he isn't an essential part of the story, but he is essential to Mother Hildegarde.
> 
> One thing threw me, though. Jamie and Claire discussed their plans to stop Charles in front of the servants. Jared said he vetted his servants carefully. Presumably, that means they are to be trusted with the secrets of the Jacobites. Jamie and Claire are clearly anti-Jacobite. Small point and won't make any difference to the story, I'm sure, but it bothered me.


Yeah, that surprised me, too... And maybe it's the language thing, as Meemo suggested, but would one count on that?

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yeah, that surprised me, too... And maybe it's the language thing, as Meemo suggested, but would one count on that?
> 
> Betsy


They know what a dangerous game they're playing and Jamie has a keen nose for danger.

I think they have the servants there to add movement to the scene: Jamie going into the house, Jamie going up the stairs, Claire coming to meet him, Jamie still moving taking off his coat and waistcoat and throwing them to the manservant, etc. It makes sense because it keeps the action going, but it doesn't make sense that they would take the chance to talk so freely in front of the servants.

Or maybe we'll find out later what it all means.


----------



## Atunah

I found that thing with the servants odd too. 

I had to rewatch the first 2 episodes before I watched the 3rd as I missed so many details. I mean there is just so much texture, color and velvety scenes everywhere. Just so I could get all the details of the costumes. Like the King. I was so distracted by trying to figure out the nipple thing that I didn't even get the glory that is the King's coat and his little hand wave thing he does. Just delishious. 

I was laughing so hard at the expression of Lizette when she asked Clair if she needed anything milady  . That face  

And grumpy Murtagh. Maybe he'll be less grumpy now?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Atunah said:


> I found that thing with the servants odd too.
> 
> I had to rewatch the first 2 episodes before I watched the 3rd as I missed so many details. I mean there is just so much texture, color and velvety scenes everywhere. Just so I could get all the details of the costumes. Like the King. I was so distracted by trying to figure out the nipple thing that I didn't even get the glory that is the King's coat and his little hand wave thing he does. Just delishious.
> 
> I was laughing so hard at the expression of Lizette when she asked Clair if she needed anything milady . That face
> 
> And grumpy Murtagh. Maybe he'll be less grumpy now?


Nay, grumpiness is in his nature. Of course, if they did Murtagh the way he's written, he'd have hardly any dialogue.


----------



## Atunah

True, I am liking TV Murtagh much better than book Murtagh. Perfect actor for the role I think. And I am glad it got expanded for TV. 

I just always get itchy when I see him, he always looks so grimy. I wanna just stuff him into a bathtub and rub. 

Ok, that didn't come out right.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Atunah said:


> True, I am liking TV Murtagh much better than book Murtagh. Perfect actor for the role I think. And I am glad it got expanded for TV.
> 
> I just always get itchy when I see him, he always looks so grimy. I wanna just stuff him into a bathtub and rub.
> 
> Ok, that didn't come out right.


I think Lizette has dibs on that


----------



## CegAbq

Fantastic post from Terry Dresbach: Did you say RED?.....

I've got a beautiful hi-def 27-inch Viewsonic monitor & the dresses look so gorgeous in full screen.

And one more thing ... be sure and scroll through her blog posts to find the one about Master Raymond's vest ...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> Fantastic post from Terry Dresbach: Did you say RED?.....
> 
> I've got a beautiful hi-def 27-inch Viewsonic monitor & the dresses look so gorgeous in full screen.
> 
> And one more thing ... be sure and scroll through her blog posts to find the one about Master Raymond's vest ...


I'll have to watch that episode again on my L/R TV. It's much larger and hi-def.

Thanks for the heads up on MR's coat. I thought it was a waistcoat. It's good to see it close up because I only caught glimpses of it in the episode. What incredible embroidery.


----------



## CegAbq

How many versions of the Outlander & Lord John series do you have?
I've got the:
Audible/audiobook 
Kindle 
and Mass Market Paperback of everything in the Outlander sereis up to Written in My Own Heart's Blood (which isn't being released until 5/31/16 - I've got that one on pre-order!)
Since I've got the Audible & Kindle versions, I didn't figure that I needed hardback or the larger paperback versions). ... If I ever think I'll wind up somewhere without electricity (including no solar charger), then for sure I'm lugging the paperback versions to read & reread & reread forever & ever


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> How many versions of the Outlander & Lord John series do you have?
> I've got the:
> Audible/audiobook
> Kindle
> and Mass Market Paperback of everything in the Outlander sereis up to Written in My Own Heart's Blood (which isn't being released until 5/31/16 - I've got that one on pre-order!)
> Since I've got the Audible & Kindle versions, I didn't figure that I needed hardback or the larger paperback versions). ... If I ever think I'll wind up somewhere without electricity (including no solar charger), then for sure I'm lugging the paperback versions to read & reread & reread forever & ever


I got the first one in paperback but when the next one came out, I couldn't wait for the paperback. I got them all in hardback after that as soon as they came out up thorough "Breath" including the Outlander original. Of course, I got them all in Kindle as soon as they came out. I gave all my hardbacks to DD at that point. The only audio I have is the first.


----------



## readingril

I have the Kindle & Audible versions of the Outlander series, and all but the last book in paperback. I read (and reread) the series initially in hardback from the library and bought the paperbacks when they came out. Only LJ book I've purchased has been The Scottish Prisoner in Kindle and Audible formats, I've read the others through Overdrive.


----------



## CegAbq

I got an email notice that Gertie had posted something around 8:50pm Mountain time - but I don't see it?  

the text in my email was as follows:
---- 
Merry Beltane

#Invalid YouTube Link#


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> I got an email notice that Gertie had posted something around 8:50pm Mountain time - but I don't see it?
> 
> the text in my email was as follows:
> ----
> Merry Beltane
> 
> #Invalid YouTube Link#


I removed it because I couldn't get the link to work and couldn't find it on youtube. It was the traditional Beltane Fire Dance. Trying again.

https://www.facebook.com/BeltaneBorderMorris/videos/10154249897668028/


----------



## Atunah

Am I the only one that finds the Comte really really sumptuous? The man doesn't say much, but if looks could kill. What a presence that actor has. But he's so yummy while being bad.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Atunah said:


> Am I the only one that finds the Comte really really sumptuous? The man doesn't say much, but if looks could kill. What a presence that actor has. But he's so yummy while being bad.


Aarrgghhhhh. Haven't had time to watch it. Nothing is going to stop me tonight.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Yes I agree that the despicable le Comte is yummy.

Interesting bit of trivia. The real Comte St. Germaine was a composer and when he appears in Outlander, the background music is one of his compositions.

http://www.ibtimes.com.au/outlander-season-2-will-feature-music-composed-real-comte-st-germain-1507329


----------



## CegAbq

Harriet Schultz said:


> Yes I agree that the despicable le Comte is yummy.


Going to have to ponder this, but will probably come to agreement 



Harriet Schultz said:


> Interesting bit of trivia. The real Comte St. Germaine was a composer and when he appears in Outlander, the background music is one of his compositions.
> 
> http://www.ibtimes.com.au/outlander-season-2-will-feature-music-composed-real-comte-st-germain-1507329


Cool trivia!


----------



## Atunah

Its those darn brooding french eyes

http://www.agencesartistiques.com/Fiche-Artiste/565806-stanley-weber.html


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Harriet Schultz said:


> Yes I agree that the despicable le Comte is yummy.
> 
> Interesting bit of trivia. The real Comte St. Germaine was a composer and when he appears in Outlander, the background music is one of his compositions.
> 
> http://www.ibtimes.com.au/outlander-season-2-will-feature-music-composed-real-comte-st-germain-1507329


I love these little touches.


----------



## CegAbq

Atunah said:


> Its those darn brooding french eyes
> 
> http://www.agencesartistiques.com/Fiche-Artiste/565806-stanley-weber.html


Ooooh .. I like him much better without the wig!


----------



## Atunah

Oh I'll take him either way. 

I mean I like looking at him either way.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Atunah said:


> Oh I'll take him either way.
> 
> I mean I like looking at him either way.


Uh-huh. I see what you mean. Without the wig, he looks like a young Pierce Brosnan.

Watching now.


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> Am I the only one that finds the Comte really really sumptuous? The man doesn't say much, but if looks could kill. What a presence that actor has. But he's so yummy while being bad.


You're not the only one, I thought the same thing!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

The look the Comte gave Claire when she walked into the dinner party was priceless.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I think I know why these episodes seem so short. I think it's because I pretty much know what's going to happen. Or maybe it's that the episodes are so action packed. Or just that I don't want them to end.


----------



## cagnes

Came across this article about the dinner party scene with a few video interviews with Stanley Weber aka: Comte St. Germain. Good stuff! 

'Outlander': Stanley Weber On Filming 'La Dame Blanche' Dinner Party Scene


----------



## Atunah

cagnes said:


> Came across this article about the dinner party scene with a few video interviews with Stanley Weber aka: Comte St. Germain. Good stuff!
> 
> 'Outlander': Stanley Weber On Filming 'La Dame Blanche' Dinner Party Scene


He's so fine. Hmmmm. I like him with and without the beard oddly. He has a very intense chin. 

Looking forward to more devious things.


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> He's so fine. Hmmmm. I like him with and without the beard oddly. He has a very intense chin.
> 
> Looking forward to more devious things.


I thought it was kinda cute that he doesn't like eating green things.


----------



## CegAbq

Keep these tidbits coming, everyone!!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

This week's behind the scenes talked about the dinner party. The table seated 16 but because the dresses were 3' wide, they had to cut down on the number of women in order to fit in 16 guests.

Did y'all notice the birthmark on the hand of the man who sabotaged the wheel? Always such attention to detail.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> This week's behind the scenes talked about the dinner party. The table seated 16 but because the dresses were 3' wide, they had to cut down on the number of women in order to fit in 16 guests.
> 
> Did y'all notice the birthmark on the hand of the man who sabotaged the wheel? Always such attention to detail.


I noticed it while he was attacking Mary, but not when he sabotaged the wheel. Good eyes!! I thought the camera focused on that mark so that Claire might identify him at some point. I read the books so long ago, that if this is so, I don't remember.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Harriet Schultz said:


> I noticed it while he was attacking Mary, but not when he sabotaged the wheel. Good eyes!! I thought the camera focused on that mark so that Claire might identify him at some point. I read the books so long ago, that if this is so, I don't remember.


Yes, Claire does identify him by the mark, but I'm not sure it's in this book.


----------



## CegAbq

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Yes, Claire does identify him by the mark, but I'm not sure it's in this book.


It's in the book! (but I don't think the scene of him sabotaging the wheel & seeing the birthmark then is)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> It's in the book! (but I don't think the scene of him sabotaging the wheel & seeing the birthmark then is)


I'm sure you're right.

What I can't remember is if he's


Spoiler



the Comte's servant or Sandringham's servant.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I always take a few days to work up the courage to watch the latest episode because I'm always afraid they'll mess something up. Silly of me, of course. 

What an ending scene!


----------



## CegAbq

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Silly of me, of course.
> 
> What an ending scene!


They just get better & better! That ending was so powerful.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> They just get better & better! That ending was so powerful.


They were incredible! I knew what was going to happen, but they had me holding my breath. And the final shot from above showing them completely split apart gave me chills. Did you notice that Claire barely moved. She was terrified, but stood her ground.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm going to watch this last one again.  So awesome.  Well, let's face it, I'm going to watch all of them again.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

You could hear a pin drop in my house those last minutes of the show. That was some intense acting. I barely took a breath. 

I am just in awe how well they are doing this show. They even turned it up a notch this season and I didn't think that possible.


----------



## readingril

That last episode ranks near the top of my most favorite. 

from my Galaxy S6


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I can't believe I fell two weeks behind. 

I think I'm going to have to watch with a box of Kleenex beside me from now on.


----------



## Atunah

Last one was a tough episode to watch. There was just a lot of dark and sad.



Spoiler



and I am going to miss my beautiful bad grumpy Comte St. Germain. He was a fine specimen, even if he was a bad guy. Well played by the actor


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Atunah said:


> Last one was a tough episode to watch. There was just a lot of dark and sad.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> and I am going to miss my beautiful bad grumpy Comte St. Germain. He was a fine specimen, even if he was a bad guy. Well played by the actor


Yes. I'm feeling sniffly just thinking about it.



Spoiler



The duel between Jamie and Randall with Claire looking on was fantastic. It reminded me of the episode where Randall had Claire in his office questioning her and they kept flashing back to Randall whipping Jamie. It's the dynamic between the three of them all over again.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Quite a few departures from the original story but once again, they kept the spirit.

Looks like this season is going straight through with no break. Thirteen episodes. I wonder when they are going to revisit the future. I hope they have my favorite scene from this book.


Spoiler



Jamie and Claire in the crofter's cabin when he sends her back. <sob>


----------



## Harriet Schultz

When Claire said,


Spoiler



"You'll never have him," to Laoghaire (sp), it killed me to know that Claire finds Jamie married to her when she returns to his time. I really, really dislike that girl.



It's nice to see them back in Scotland.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Harriet Schultz said:


> When Claire said,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> "You'll never have him," to Laoghaire (sp), it killed me to know that Claire finds Jamie married to her when she returns to his time. I really, really dislike that girl.
> 
> 
> 
> It's nice to see them back in Scotland.


I had the same feeling.

I'm not sure I'm liking the casting for Ian. Maybe at some point they'll give him a personality, but even the look of him seems off.


----------



## Atunah

Couple of things which have to be in spoiler tag



Spoiler



I do not like how they changed a couple of things. Besides the fact they added those Leghair scenes as they explained after the show to make the stuff coming up more palatable. As they tried to redeem her. To me, she came across even worse and more two faced with her comment that she still wants him. 
The other thing that really makes me mad is that in the book, Jamie does not know as far as I know the involvment of Leghair when it came to the witch stuff. That it was her that send the note. Am I remembering this wrong? Because if they changed this now, as he was standing next to Clair when she confronted Column about it in this episode. By chanign that, it makes this so much worse for him to ever hook up with her. I hated him as it is when we found that out, but now that he knew what she did, I don't know how I could ever like him again after that. That is way worse knowing what she did than not knowing. I can't even.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Atunah said:


> Couple of things which have to be in spoiler tag
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I do not like how they changed a couple of things. Besides the fact they added those Leghair scenes as they explained after the show to make the stuff coming up more palatable. As they tried to redeem her. To me, she came across even worse and more two faced with her comment that she still wants him.
> The other thing that really makes me mad is that in the book, Jamie does not know as far as I know the involvment of Leghair when it came to the witch stuff. That it was her that send the note. Am I remembering this wrong? Because if they changed this now, as he was standing next to Clair when she confronted Column about it in this episode. By chanign that, it makes this so much worse for him to ever hook up with her. I hated him as it is when we found that out, but now that he knew what she did, I don't know how I could ever like him again after that. That is way worse knowing what she did than not knowing. I can't even.


Atunah, here's an article discussing that very issue. I think you'll see that DG felt the same way you do. The same way most of us do.

http://zap2it.com/2016/05/outlander-foxs-lair-diana-gabaldon-jumping-the-shark-ep-laoghaire-claire/


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Atunah, here's an article discussing that very issue. I think you'll see that DG felt the same way you do. The same way most of us do.
> 
> http://zap2it.com/2016/05/outlander-foxs-lair-diana-gabaldon-jumping-the-shark-ep-laoghaire-claire/


Thanks Atunah and Gertie for posting the article. Even if Jamie didn't know (as he does now, thanks to the Starz writers) that Leghair was responsible for Claire's witch trial,


Spoiler



how could he marry her? Jenny loves her brother so why, of all women, would she push Leghair on him? Because of Culloden, I'm sure there were many, many worthy widows to choose from. If I were Claire and returned to find he'd done that, I think I'd head right back to the stones and the 20th century!!


----------



## MichelleB675

Yay Outlander has been renewed for 2 more seasons


----------



## readingril

WOOHOO!


----------



## CegAbq

MichelleB675 said:


> Yay Outlander has been renewed for 2 more seasons


FANTASTIC !!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Woohoo!

http://nerdist.com/outlander-renewed-for-two-more-seasons/


----------



## Atunah

Wohooo. They kind of had to at least have one more season. Imagine if they left us hanging after this season. There would be riots among the fans.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Harriet Schultz said:


> Thanks Atunah and Gertie for posting the article. Even if Jamie didn't know (as he does now, thanks to the Starz writers) that Leghair was responsible for Claire's witch trial,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> how could he marry her? Jenny loves her brother so why, of all women, would she push Leghair on him? Because of Culloden, I'm sure there were many, many worthy widows to choose from. If I were Claire and returned to find he'd done that, I think I'd head right back to the stones and the 20th century!!


She did just that, although she didn't get that far.



MichelleB675 said:


> Yay Outlander has been renewed for 2 more seasons


Happy Dance!!!


----------



## MichelleB675

The rest of this season is going to be hard to watch. So much that needs to happen and if they follow the book on some of the things, there will be some heartbreaking moments. I think they deviated a bit  from the book last night. Maybe since that particular thing happened, the one that made me cry when I was reading the book won't happen.


----------



## readingril

I was thinking the same Michelle.  Going to have to wait for this one, too (Faith), for a rewatch. Hard viewing!


----------



## CegAbq

Because of family & work events, I have not been able to watch since Episode 6 - Best Laid Schemes...
I'm going to have a whopper of binging to get caught up - but it will be soooo immersive.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I had been getting Starz through a package deal with my cable company that expired.  I cancelled it yesterday.  Fortunately, the change hadn't gone through yet and I was able to watch Starz last night and see the episode.

I may, after the season is over, subscribe to Starz through the add-on for Amazon Prime and binge watch.  It'll be cheaper than adding the channel through my cable company, I think.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I didn't watch last night but I'm assuming it was the Battle of Prestonpans. I mostly remember Claire's hospital brigade and Fergus in shock over what he'd done. I'll watch tonight. Oh, and of course, Jamie being heroic and stoic.  

Good idea, Betsy. You can get one month through Amazon/Stars and watch everything all at once.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

The Bonnie Prince is growing on me.

Not sure about the whole thing with Dougal


Spoiler



and how he's fighting under Jamie.


 I don't remember that in the books.


Spoiler



The real Angus, of course, is Column's bodyguard and was never in the battle. Dougal was with Rupert, not Angus, when he died. Rupert died in a church if I remember correctly and I don't think it was at Prestonpans.


 Oh, well. Dramatic license.

I was watching Midsomer Murders last night. Season 2, I think. When Lord George Murray looked familiar to me, I looked him up. Sure enough, he was in that episode of Midsomer Murders. I wouldn't have recognized him if I hadn't just seen him the night before. That episode was from 1997 or 1998, I think.


----------



## CegAbq

Finally watching 'Faith' - am at the end ... Sam in a scraggly beard ... ... ... OH MY !!!       

-----

Just a pondering ... I wonder whether anyone - Claire? - ever returned to Faith's grave at anytime in the the future?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> Finally watching 'Faith' - am at the end ... Sam in a scraggly beard ... ... ... OH MY !!!
> 
> -----
> 
> Just a pondering ... I wonder whether anyone - Claire? - ever returned to Faith's grave at anytime in the the future?





Spoiler



Yes, in _Voyager_


----------



## Atunah

So I hadn't really paid attention to how many episodes there are. I didn't know that this season is shorter than the last. I thought for sure they said they'd have a 2 part season of 10 each? Just seems like there isn't a lot of time left at this point with 13 total episodes to get where the story needs to get to. 1st season had a total of 16 episodes. Wonder why they made this one shorter. Did the nipple swan push them over the budget?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Atunah said:


> So I hadn't really paid attention to how many episodes there are. I didn't know that this season is shorter than the last. I thought for sure they said they'd have a 2 part season of 10 each? Just seems like there isn't a lot of time left at this point with 13 total episodes to get where the story needs to get to. 1st season had a total of 16 episodes. Wonder why they made this one shorter. Did the nipple swan push them over the budget?


Swans have been known to break the royal budget.

I'm guessing the last episode, titled Dragonfly in Amber, will be


Spoiler



the search for Jamie with Roger and Brianna.


----------



## CegAbq

Up to 'Je suis prest' ... I continue to be struck that I enjoy the Outlander series on 3 very different planes:
1) Audiobook narratated by Davinna Porter was my first entry! (excellent)
2) Print version (I found that it gave me such a different perspective)
3) Ron D Moore's version (we all waited so long & most long-term fans are delighted with the outcome, even when it departs significantly from DG's story)

They are all wonderful in very unique ways. I treasure this whole world!


----------



## Tripp

Every episode is as good as the last.  "Vengeance is Mine" was well done and ended with a bang.  Two more episodes this season and I am already mourning.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tripp said:


> Every episode is as good as the last. "Vengeance is Mine" was well done and ended with a bang. Two more episodes this season and I am already mourning.


There is a particular scene that I am looking forward to and I hope they don't water it down like they did the scene in the Abbey where Claire brought Jamie back from near death. That could have been a very powerful scene as could the one I'm looking forward to.


Spoiler



Every time I read the scene in the crofter's cottage when Jamie sends Claire back through the stones, I get all sniffly.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

You know, I've just realized that it is possible to hold my breath for 57 minutes. They do have a way of ending these episodes with a bang as Tripp said.

DG herself wrote this episode. They had to leave the horses outside because they couldn't find a church that would let them bring them inside. 

Assuming the next episode is Culloden and I'm already getting goosebumps.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

I've been out of the country and so I need to catch up on the episodes online (I subscribe to STARZ on cable, so I assume I can do this). I left off when they decided to return to Scotland, so thank you for not posting spoilers.

Does anyone know when the last episode of this season ends?


----------



## Atunah

The last 2 episodes are:

June 25th - The Hail Mary
July 9th - Dragonfly in Amber

So there are 2 weeks between the last 2.


----------



## Linjeakel

Yes, I'm glad people are being careful about not spoiling, though to be fair, like many of us here I've read the book more than once.

I made up my mind before the series started that I wasn't going to watch till I could see the whole thing in one go - I didn't want to be waiting a week between episodes like last year. And I've managed to stick to the plan!  

Here in the UK it's available free on Prime and I have a week off work coming up - the week before the last episode airs - so that's when I'm going to start watching.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Linjeakel said:


> Yes, I'm glad people are being careful about not spoiling, though to be fair, like many of us here I've read the book more than once.
> 
> I made up my mind before the series started that I wasn't going to watch till I could see the whole thing in one go - I didn't want to be waiting a week between episodes like last year. And I've managed to stick to the plan!
> 
> Here in the UK it's available free on Prime and I have a week off work coming up - the week before the last episode airs - so that's when I'm going to start watching.


I admire your determination.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Geez, I didn't even make it through the opening credits before I started choking up.


----------



## Tripp

I am so looking forward to the finale, already mourning the end and sad about the long wait until season 3. 
I did have one scare last night though.  Our premium channels (including HBO and Starz) were totally gone.  I was panicking about not being able to see the finale and worried it wouldn't get fixed in time.  My wonderful husband called the cable company customer service and they walked him through the fix.  He is my hero...though I am sure that he did it for self preservation as he knew his life would not be worth living until Starz was restored.  LOL


----------



## Gertie Kindle

No episode this week. BooHoo. Although that gives me more time to stock up on Kleenex.

I wonder if they'll fit in something about


Spoiler



Bree and Roger and Claire searching for Jamie


 or if they'll save it for the opening of next season.


----------



## CegAbq

Just saw this:

Outlander's Success Powers Starz to a $4.4 Billion Sale


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> Just saw this:
> 
> Outlander's Success Powers Starz to a $4.4 Billion Sale


Nice!


----------



## CegAbq

I began watching a new TV series, Preacher, filmed in Albuquerque & NM but set in TX. Kind of a weird show & my judgment is still out. But, I discovered that, although I haven't gotten to the episodes that he is in, Graham McTavish has a part in later episodes, #5 & 10!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> I began watching a new TV series, Preacher, filmed in Albuquerque & NM but set in TX. Kind of a weird show & my judgment is still out. But, I discovered that, although I haven't gotten to the episodes that he is in, Graham McTavish has a part in later episodes, #5 & 10!


Ahhh, Dougal. He's in The Hobbit movies, too, isn't he? I have yet to watch those.


----------



## CegAbq

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Ahhh, Dougal. He's in The Hobbit movies, too, isn't he? I have yet to watch those.


Yes, he is


----------



## Cherise

CegAbq said:


> Just saw this:
> 
> Outlander's Success Powers Starz to a $4.4 Billion Sale


Wow, this Albrecht guy is smart:

"...*targeting "voracious users of social media."* By targeting shows at audiences otherwise underserved by premium TV... Albrecht reasoned, "Those groups, when you can lock them in as fans of something and deliver them the quality, deliver them the experience that they're looking for, *they then are a better marketing tool than a paid ad, or a 'Nominated for 6 Emmys' headline."*

That said, I've seen on said social media that the show is deviating really far from the books so that it is almost unrecognizable. Is this true? I bought the first set of DVDs and only watched two episodes, for some reason. I'm really not that interested in continuing, either. And I love the books. Have read them all twice.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Cherise said:


> Wow, this Albrecht guy is smart:
> 
> "...*targeting "voracious users of social media."* By targeting shows at audiences otherwise underserved by premium TV... Albrecht reasoned, "Those groups, when you can lock them in as fans of something and deliver them the quality, deliver them the experience that they're looking for, *they then are a better marketing tool than a paid ad, or a 'Nominated for 6 Emmys' headline."*
> 
> That said, I've seen on said social media that the show is deviating really far from the books so that it is almost unrecognizable. Is this true? I bought the first set of DVDs and only watched two episodes, for some reason. I'm really not that interested in continuing, either. And I love the books. Have read them all twice.


One episode this season really strayed off course. There have been some minor deviations otherwise, but they've pretty much stuck to the spirit of the books. As a very long time fan, I'm pleased with what they've done so far. They did leave out one great scene in the first season that disappointed me, but it hasn't put me off at all.


----------



## CegAbq

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> One episode this season really strayed off course. There have been some minor deviations otherwise, but they've pretty much stuck to the spirit of the books. As a very long time fan, I'm pleased with what they've done so far. They did leave out one great scene in the first season that disappointed me, but it hasn't put me off at all.


I'd agree with Gertie. Yes there are some differences, but overall, I am truly truly enjoying the production. It's a different feel but so rewarding.


----------



## Cherise

Thanks. Maybe I'll accept a friend's invitation to watch it at her house.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Cherise said:


> Thanks. Maybe I'll accept a friend's invitation to watch it at her house.


Don't let the small things throw you.


Spoiler



If they'd left Murtagh as he was in the book, he'd hardly have anything to say.


----------



## readingril

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> If they'd left Murtagh as he was in the book, he'd hardly have anything to say.


And we would've missed out on so much!

I'm liking Frank more than I did when I read the first two books. That could also be because of the whole series, too, I guess.


----------



## Cherise

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Don't let the small things throw you.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> If they'd left Murtagh as he was in the book, he'd hardly have anything to say.


Gotcha, OK.



readingril said:


> And we would've missed out on so much!
> 
> I'm liking Frank more than I did when I read the first two books. That could also be because of the whole series, too, I guess.


Frank was a thorn in the side for Claire throughout the first book, but I liked him immensely once I realized he had prepared Bree for time travel.


----------



## CegAbq

Cherise said:


> ...
> Frank was a thorn in the side for Claire throughout the first book, but I liked him immensely once I realized he had prepared Bree for time travel.


Yeah, I could tolerate him much better when that was revealed.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I've got a fresh box of Kleenex to mop up my tears and a cup of tea to soothe my nerves. Here we go!


----------



## Atunah

OMG

This was me watching the season finale


----------



## Gertie Kindle

When Jamie and Claire


Spoiler



said good-bye in the crofter's cottage


, it ripped my heart out. One of my favorite scenes in DiA. But the way they did it here


Spoiler



with Jamie holding Claire's hand and them touching the stone together


, was even more powerful.

Right in the middle of that scene, my dog had to go out. I rushed back in and restarted the scene, but then he had to come back in. Darned dog. Hummppphhh.

And it was such fun how they started the episode.


Spoiler



Made me want to find The Avengers on Netflix or wherever and binge-watch Steed and Emma Peel


.

So well-done.

Yeah, Atunah. Lots of tears.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Wow. So many high points, so much emotion, so much story packed into an outstanding 90 minutes of television. Cannot wait for season 3. 
I wish I knew that Sam and Cait were live tweeting during the episode, but it's fun to go back and read them now!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Harriet Schultz said:


> Wow. So many high points, so much emotion, so much story packed into an outstanding 90 minutes of television. Cannot wait for season 3.
> I wish I knew that Sam and Cait were live tweeting during the episode, but it's fun to go back and read them now!


I think I'm going to have a lump in my throat for a week.

Amazing that they got it all in.



Spoiler



But if you read the books, you'd know that Bree hated whiskey.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I think I'm going to have a lump in my throat for a week.
> 
> Amazing that they got it all in.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> But if you read the books, you'd know that Bree hated whiskey.


She also had blue eyes and was quite tall, but this actress will be fine.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Harriet Schultz said:


> She also had blue eyes and was quite tall, but this actress will be fine.


The casting has been great throughout.


----------



## CegAbq

Overall - completely happy with the adaptation tonight


Spoiler



but, I'm still not sure about Breanna - she's not Tall - and I'm not yet sure how I feel about that


 ... and as for the beginning


Spoiler



I too wanted to find old episodes to watch again. Loved that show!!



Went back immediately to watch Season 2 Episode 1 beginning again


Spoiler



... Frank's distress is so powerful - very different from the books.


----------



## cagnes

CegAbq said:


> Overall - completely happy with the adaptation tonight
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> but, I'm still not sure about Breanna - she's not Tall - and I'm not yet sure how I feel about that
> 
> 
> ... and as for the beginning
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I too wanted to find old episodes to watch again. Loved that show!!
> 
> 
> 
> Went back immediately to watch Season 2 Episode 1 beginning again
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ... Frank's distress is so powerful - very different from the books.


I loved it & was so sad for it to end! I like the actress for


Spoiler



Breanna, but I'm also put off with her lack of height & eye color. If they were going to change her height, they could at least kept her eyes blue.


----------



## readingril

Hah. I was never a fan of book Bree (too whiny) and screen Bree seemed like a know-it-all in some respects so she was rather meh to me. Loved loved loved Roger though!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> Overall - completely happy with the adaptation tonight
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> but, I'm still not sure about Breanna - she's not Tall - and I'm not yet sure how I feel about that
> 
> 
> ... and as for the beginning
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I too wanted to find old episodes to watch again. Loved that show!!
> 
> 
> 
> Went back immediately to watch Season 2 Episode 1 beginning again
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ... Frank's distress is so powerful - very different from the books.





Spoiler



That scene between Frank and Claire was an unbelievably moving addition to the story.


 I'd watch it again, but I'm out of Kleenex.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

readingril said:


> Hah. I was never a fan of book Bree (too whiny) and screen Bree seemed like a know-it-all in some respects so she was rather meh to me. Loved loved loved Roger though!





Spoiler



Never liked the way she treated Roger. Never liked what DG did to Roger in the fourth book. In fact, I got so ticked off that I stopped reading and only picked up the series again when DD bought me the fifth book for Christmas.


----------



## Atunah

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Never liked the way she treated Roger. Never liked what DG did to Roger in the fourth book. In fact, I got so ticked off that I stopped reading and only picked up the series again when DD bought me the fifth book for Christmas.





Spoiler



I stopped after the 4th. I just kind of got such a dislike not just how DG treated Roger, but really how Jamie treated him. I kind of lost my like of him in that book and I wasn't sure I could read the 5th with such dislike. I already never liked Claire as much as Jamie in the books. 
I got a bit tired of some of the other stuff in that one also. And Bree, ugh, I could not stand that whiny brat. Poor Roger is all I could think through the book. One of these days I'll continue on. But it will be hard as at that point I just didn't like a lot of the characters anymore. Its tough reading when you have issues with the main characters.

Will be interesting to see how I like the TV versions of all of this. I have a feeling I will like them better watching, then reading.


----------



## CegAbq

OK - although I have Season 2 on my TiVo & have a STARZ connection so I can go back and re-watch online whenever I want ... when do you think the Season 2 DVD/Blu-ray will be released? 4 months out?


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Atunah and Gertie --

I am so relieved that I'm not the only one who couldn't continue with DGs books. For me it was the slog through book 5.


Spoiler



Bree's whining and what DG did to Roger and the characterization of Jemmie spoiled the story for me. Once they settled in N.C. the story and characters went off track and became bogged down in the politics of the time.



Sophie Skelton (Brianna) is shorter than book Bree and brown-eyed (couldn't she wear blue contacts?), but I was amazed that she's British and nailed the American accent. I was surprised/disappointed that Caitriona was so different from the physical description of book Claire, but she's now the Claire that I visualize, so I have hope for Bree.

Roger Mac is terrific.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> OK - although I have Season 2 on my TiVo & have a STARZ connection so I can go back and re-watch online whenever I want ... when do you think the Season 2 DVD/Blu-ray will be released? 4 months out?


Maybe less.

The last time I bought the season, I got the season pass and they unlocked each episode when it was available. I'll do that again this time. I wasn't going to get it, but the season was so good (except for that one episode that went way off track), that I'm going to stock up on Kleenex and get it anyway.



Harriet Schultz said:


> Atunah and Gertie --
> 
> I am so relieved that I'm not the only one who couldn't continue with DGs books. For me it was the slog through book 5.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Bree's whining and what DG did to Roger and the characterization of Jemmie spoiled the story for me. Once they settled in N.C. the story and characters went off track and became bogged down in the politics of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> Sophie Skelton (Brianna) is shorter than book Bree and brown-eyed (couldn't she wear blue contacts?), but I was amazed that she's British and nailed the American accent. I was surprised/disappointed that Caitriona was so different from the physical description of book Claire, but she's now the Claire that I visualize, so I have hope for Bree.
> 
> Roger Mac is terrific.


Book 5 - 200 pages of mud and dirty diapers. Please.

As much as I love Jamie and Claire, DG could have ended the books with #3. I have read them all even though I swear I won't get the next one since #4. However, seeing what they've done with the show, I'll definitely stick with it. I think they've elevated the series to an emotional level and depth of character that actually beats the books. Heresy, I know.

Harriet, I agree with you about Catriona. She seemed way too delicate for Claire, but she's also pulled out all the stops to make me a believer. I wasn't too sure about Tobias Menzies, either, but when he became Black Jack, he too made me a believer. Sam, of course, goes without saying.


----------



## CegAbq

SPOILER --- SPOILER --- SPOILER ... Do not click on the link if you have not either watched Episode 213 or read the book ....

Just found this from Herself ...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Even though I've read the book, I've been avoiding this thread since I cancelled my Starz subscription.  But just saw that FiOS has a 48 hour free view for premium channels, so I'm going to bingewatch the rest of the season--the season is over, right?

Betsy


----------



## readingril

Oooh when's the free view? Maybe I can watch the latest Game of Thrones season! (Just canceled my a la carte Starz).

from my Galaxy S6


----------



## Ann in Arlington

ALSO: there's a free month of Starz as a trial for Prime day today . . . . . though, of course, I can't find the link right now.  Might be it's over . . . but watch for it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Yes, Betsy, the season is over. It's safe to watch.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

readingril said:


> Oooh when's the free view? Maybe I can watch the latest Game of Thrones season! (Just canceled my a la carte Starz).
> 
> from my Galaxy S6


It's better than that! You get to pick the time. I don't know if it's national, but in my FiOS program guide this month it says this:

*A Free View on your time? It's about time.*

Enjoy another FiOS TV first! Missing out on SHOWTIME, HBO, TARZ, EPIX or Cinemax? They're ready when you are.

Just tune to the channels you're missing whenever you're ready to begin your self-activating, 48-hour Free View. You'll enjoy:


Hit original programming like Billions on SHOWTIME, Game of Thrones on HBO and Black Sails on STARZ.
Blockbuster movies and more on EPIX and Cinemax
Access to premium On Demand channels
On-the-go viewing with Premium Channel Apps and the My FiOS App.

Self Activating your Free View is easy.

1. Tune to a premium channel.
2. Press C on remote to launch the Free View dashboard
3. Enjoy for 48 hours.

Small print: Free View available for 48 hours after activation once every 12 months for each of the following Premium Channels that you are not currently subscribed to: HBO, Cinemax, Showtime, Starz and EPIX. No purchase necessary.


----------



## readingril

Shows how much I watch tv lately .

So if I have a weekend with a free 10 hours I can watch GoT. Way cool.

Back to Outlander. Did I mention how much I liked the "Roger" casting?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

The first season volumes 1 and 2 are a prime day deal.

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Dmovies-tv&field-keywords=outlander+season+2


----------



## Harriet Schultz

CegAbq said:


> SPOILER --- SPOILER --- SPOILER ... Do not click on the link if you have not either watched Episode 213 or read the book ....
> 
> Just found this from Herself ...


It's been a long time since I read the books so thank you for finding this and posting it.


----------



## CegAbq

Harriet Schultz said:


> It's been a long time since I read the books so thank you for finding this and posting it.


----------



## CegAbq

And then there's this ... Cosmopolitan likes Outlander!

13 Problems Only People Obsessed With Outlander Understand


----------



## Cherise

But I like Bree. Am I the only one? 

And book 8 has hints that


Spoiler



Roger's voice may be healed in the future


.


----------



## Atunah

I like TV Bree for now. Book Bree, liked her at first, not as much later.

Stuff that has at times annoyed me in the books, I ended up liking a lot better. So I think they are doing a great job. Maybe its the difference of reading something that is inside the head of Claire and watching something that gives me more point of views. I don't like reading first person in general for that reason. Clair annoyed me at times, starting with the first book. I also liked TV Frank a lot better than book Frank. The actors are bringing out shades of characters which of course are theirs alone so it adds I think to the story that is already there.

I think its why I don't have any issues when a character isn't exactly as they might have been described in a book. As long as the basics are there, the essence, the feel of them, I am fine. I could not even remember what Bree's eyes were in the books, but I read some don't like that the actress doesn't have that color. Things like that do not bother me as much. She still has the red hair, I can sense the character.

I have to say this last episode was my favorite so far. It was like watching a movie and i was on the edge of my seat. And I read the books. I watched it again Monday and I was on the edge of my seat again. They did a fantastic job to built the tension, the suspense, the OMG what is going to happen. And the emotions, I kept breaking down along with Claire each time.

scene from the last episode:



Spoiler



when she sat on the steps in 1968 and there was Jamie from a memory standing in that courtyard doorway. Oh that was so beautifully done. The love is just oozing out of every moment. Every breath, every look. And its still there in Claire 20 years later. I can feel her heart. The acting on this show moves me to tears.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> SPOILER --- SPOILER --- SPOILER ... Do not click on the link if you have not either watched Episode 213 or read the book ....
> 
> Just found this from Herself ...


That's the scene I love so much in DiA. Goosebumping when I read it again.



Cherise said:


> But I like Bree. Am I the only one?


I liked her in the beginning, but not later with Roger.



> And book 8 has hints that
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Roger's voice may be healed in the future
> 
> 
> .


I thought so, too. Fingers crossed.



> The actors are bringing out shades of characters which of course are theirs alone so it adds I think to the story that is already there.


Atunah, I agree with you 100%.


----------



## Angela Haddon

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> The first season volumes 1 and 2 are a prime day deal.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Dmovies-tv&field-keywords=outlander+season+2


Hmmm I've been deciding whether to watch Outlander or not ... things like this make the decision much harder. I've only read the first book though. Might read Dragonfly in Amber first, and see if the violence/torture stuff gets worse. I struggled with that in the first book.


----------



## Cherise

Angela Haddon said:


> Hmmm I've been deciding whether to watch Outlander or not ... things like this make the decision much harder. I've only read the first book though. Might read Dragonfly in Amber first, and see if the violence/torture stuff gets worse. I struggled with that in the first book.


The first book is by far the worst, for violence/torture.


----------



## CegAbq

Here are some teasers ....,

'Outlander' Season Two Available for Pre-Order on DVD/Blu-ray

I'll be wating awhile to see what really develops.


----------



## Angela Haddon

Cherise said:


> The first book is by far the worst, for violence/torture.


Thanks Cherise. I'm not squeamish, but by the end I was thinking 'Seriously?! When does this all end!!!!' Good to know it does at least ease off a bit


----------



## CegAbq

Am I missing something?
I realize that performance nominations & awards are a crapshoot, but it appears that Outlander received only 2 nominations for this year's Emmy nominations:

Outstanding Costumes For A Period/Fantasy Series, Limited Series Or Movie
Outstanding Production Design For A Narrative Period Program (One Hour Or More)
Nothing whatsoever for ANY of the actors?


----------



## Atunah

CegAbq said:


> Am I missing something?
> I realize that performance nominations & awards are a crapshoot, but it appears that Outlander received only 2 nominations for this year's Emmy nominations:
> 
> Outstanding Costumes For A Period/Fantasy Series, Limited Series Or Movie
> Outstanding Production Design For A Narrative Period Program (One Hour Or More)
> Nothing whatsoever for ANY of the actors?


Nope, you are not missing anything. Starz as a whole only got 4 nominations. Those 2 for Outlander and a couple of similar ones for Black Sails. Costume I assume.

Most of that stuff that got nominations I either have never watched, nor will I ever, or I tried and didn't like it. But then I have never been the target audience of a lot of the stuff out there.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> Here are some teasers ....,
> 
> 'Outlander' Season Two Available for Pre-Order on DVD/Blu-ray
> 
> I'll be wating awhile to see what really develops.


The season pass isn't available yet. I'll just rewatch it on Starz for now. I may keep my subscription for that for a while. Some good movies.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Still haven't done my season finishing binge....but was in B&N today and noticed an Outlander calendar that looked REALLY good.  

Betsy


----------



## CegAbq

OK - AMZ has posted up pre-orders for Season 2 at 3 different price points; it's hard to tell how much different #2 & #3 will be. Of course, all come with "Pre-order Price Guarantee"

#1 on DVD, currently priced at $45.99

#2 Blu-ray with UV copy, currently priced at $55.99

(#1 & #2 links actually go to the same Amz page, just different versions highlighted)

#3 Outlander Season 2 Collector's Edition- Blu-ray/UV (Amazon Exclusive), currently priced at $75.99 & is said to include: 
*A Collectible Box
*A 32-page book with photographs and behind-the-scenes sketches
*An exclusive sneak peek from Book 9, Diana Gabaldon's forthcoming book in the Outlander series
*A bonus disc with 20 minutes of exclusive added value content

Now, I did not get the Season 1 Collector's Edition. I did get both Vol I & Vol II in Blu-ray & they came with omitted scenes & Producer's commentary. I paid $34.99 for Vol I & $24.49 for Vol II, for a total of $59.48 for all 16 episodes. I didn't pre-order and probably waited a few weeks to order each, as I had them saved on my TiVo plus had STARZ on Demand, so I didn't "need" them right away.
I was not impressed with the little booklets that came along with the blu-ray versions - I can find that on STARZ or YouTube.

I think I'll be getting the blu-ray version because I really like uploading the UV versions to VuDu and having them accessible via web browser (or my Tivo).


----------



## CegAbq

Terry Dresbach has posted a couple of new entries on her blog highlighting photos of The Red Dress and The Ramsey Dress.
They are GORGEOUS - if you are into the costume details!

I don't remember the Ramsey Dress - I think it might have been at the end of "Faith" - so I'm off to re-watch the episode to see it in action


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Such beautiful detail. I know they do the embroidery by machine, but think of all that hand embroidery they did back then. Those elaborate designs must have taken days. Weeks, even. And the lace! It boggles the mind.


----------



## Tripp

CegAbq said:


> Terry Dresbach has posted a couple of new entries on her blog highlighting photos of The Red Dress and The Ramsey Dress.
> They are GORGEOUS - if you are into the costume details!
> 
> I don't remember the Ramsey Dress - I think it might have been at the end of "Faith" - so I'm off to re-watch the episode to see it in action


Looks like it might have been earlier than "Faith". One of the posted comments says it is episode 202: "It was the Black and cream dress for. Ep 202 when Claire visits Master Raymond for the very first time". I vaguely remember the dress, I just can't say when.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tripp said:


> Looks like it might have been earlier than "Faith". One of the posted comments says it is episode 202: "It was the Black and cream dress for. Ep 202 when Claire visits Master Raymond for the very first time". I vaguely remember the dress, I just can't say when.


I thought that was the yellow dress.

I'm thinking the Ramsey dress was on tenant day at Lallybroch.


----------



## Tripp

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I thought that was the yellow dress.
> 
> I'm thinking the Ramsey dress was on tenant day at Lallybroch.


Well I guess there is only one way to be sure...time to binge watch...research, purely research.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tripp said:


> Well I guess there is only one way to be sure...time to binge watch...research, purely research.


Of course. What else would it be?


----------



## CegAbq

I watched it last night; It was at the end of Faith,


Spoiler



when Jamie came back after being released from the Bastille - there's something in the blog post about it being what Claire was wearing he came home & how it made her very powerful & played into his fear about whether she would forgive him.


----------



## Meemo

Talk about detail, http://www.terrydresbach.com/details-st-germain-dinner-party/


----------



## CegAbq

Wow - I had missed that post!


Meemo said:


> Talk about detail, http://www.terrydresbach.com/details-st-germain-dinner-party/


----------



## CegAbq

...horse brings highland dance to Rio [Olympics Games]
COOL!

And for something completely different & off-topic ...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> ...horse brings highland dance to Rio [Olympics Games]
> COOL!
> 
> And for something completely different & off-topic ...


Definitely cool!

I like to youtube the Lippizaners once in a while. I've been fascinated with them since I read Airs Above the Ground by Mary Stewart.


----------



## Cherise

Is that the same Mary Stewart who wrote The Crystal Cave? Loved that book.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Cherise said:


> Is that the same Mary Stewart who wrote The Crystal Cave? Loved that book.


The same!


----------



## readingril

Only two of her books are in a digital format - booo! I read a lot of her stuff as a teen.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

readingril said:


> Only two of her books are in a digital format - booo! I read a lot of her stuff as a teen.


The three Merlin/Arthur books are available. For some reason, they don't show up in search.

ETA: Just looking at Audible audio books. There's a fourth book in the Arthur series. Didn't know that. But here's the strange thing. Books 1, 3 and 4 are available in audio but Book 2 is not.


----------



## CegAbq

I loved loved loved the Mary Stewart Arthurian books ... until I discovered Mists of Avalon by Marion Zimmer Bradley!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> I loved loved loved the Mary Stewart Arthurian books ... until I discovered Mists of Avalon by Marion Zimmer Bradley!


Read them both and I have to admit MZB really grabbed me.


----------



## CegAbq

Update about the "Ramsey Dress" ... so it was the dress that Claire wore in 'Faith' ... but as I'm re-watching various episodes, I see that she was also wearing it in Episode S2E2, "Not in Scotland Anymore" ...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> Update about the "Ramsey Dress" ... so it was the dress that Claire wore in 'Faith' ... but as I'm re-watching various episodes, I see that she was also wearing it in Episode S2E2, "Not in Scotland Anymore" ...


Wish I had time to rewatch.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Still no time to rewatch, but I found this on youtube. Beautiful. Tragic.


----------



## CegAbq

Wow - so glad you found & shared this. It is so very powerful. I wish I understood how people are able to grab video screen captures and put these type of videos together for YouTube.

ETA: The person who put this together has a whole collection of Outlander vids s/he's done!



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Still no time to rewatch, but I found this on youtube. Beautiful. Tragic.


----------



## CegAbq

Outlander Pop! dolls ...
A while ago a friend gave me Jamie & Claire. I was thrilled.
Then last week a work colleague told me that there were lots of Pop! dolls on sale at the local Hastings stores for their going-out-of-business-sales (TradeMart, their subsidiary, is also going-out-of-business).

Well yesterday & Thursday I managed to stop by 2 different stores & found Black Jack, Frank, & Dougal to complete the set! - all for about $6 each.

I was crushed to find that they never made a Murtagh


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Don't you just love Murtagh? I was watching him in the video fighting alongside Jamie and all I could think of was ... you know.


----------



## readingril

The podcast for the last episode finally appeared in my podcast app, but, alas, I'd already turned Starz off so I only listened, did not watch and listen. Makes me very ready for the Blu-Ray  or the video from Amazon...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sam narrates an audiobook. You can listen to the sample here.

http://www.audible.com/search/ref=a_hp_tseft?advsearchKeywords=sam+heughan&filterby=field-keywords&x=0&y=0

More of an English accent and a little too fast for me, but I love the timbre of his voice. One reviewer said, " I had to keep reminding myself I wasn't sitting around the hearth at Lallybroch listening to Jamie tell a story."


----------



## CegAbq

WooHoo ... my library's Overdrive service has it available!!!! And although I had to place a hold, I'm next in line


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> WooHoo ... my library's Overdrive service has it available!!!! And although I had to place a hold, I'm next in line


Yay! It's vampires or I would pick it up myself. Let me know if it's not too vampirey.

Maybe he'll do a steamy romance novel next. <thud>


----------



## CegAbq

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Yay! It's vampires or I would pick it up myself. Let me know if it's not too vampirey.


Will do ... I also see that it's #8 in a series, so, since I enjoy some vampire stories, if I like this one I'll check the others out as well.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> Will do ... I also see that it's #8 in a series, so, since I enjoy some vampire stories, if I like this one I'll check the others out as well.


But it's the only one Sam narrates.


----------



## CegAbq

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> But it's the only one Sam narrates.


Yeah, but if it's a good story line/author story development, I'll still try the others.


----------



## Atunah

OMG I am watching Outlander in german. Holy moly the voices. Its the episode where they are at Lallybroch and the protector gang is visiting. Jenny's voice sounds like a chipmonk, way to high. Ian is spot on. Jamie not sure yet, hasn't said much. Ugh, Jamie's voice is, um, odd. Part of the issue are the german dialects. Even though they speak high german, teh actors still have dialects. Jenny actress sounds just weird. Still haven't heard Claire yet. 

Now I heard Claire and they gave her an even higher cutesy speaking voice than Jenny. Yikes. It is not just high, but squeaky sounding. 

They keep the french sayings in french, just like they do here. Jamie's voice is too high and boyish. They should have used a bavarian actor for his. 

I am so glad I don't have to watch dubbed in stuff anymore. But of course, if that is all you know, you don't know. Once you know, there is no going back. 

Its why I pretty much just watch german shows on the german channels I get, not dubbed in english shows. 


Ok, there was something really interesting. During the commercials they had like a short liner thing. Not sure what that is called. A short clip in between the commercials where Claire is looking in the camera, holding a red ball and putting it on a table. She is sitting on a bed and some scottish doodle is playing in the back round.  That scene is not in any of the episodes. Its not a part of the show. Its part of liner for the channel. They have a red ball in their name, Vox. A german channel. So they must have done that just for that german channel. Maybe they did some for other countries too. Neat.


----------



## CegAbq

Lord John Grey has been cast!!!


----------



## Atunah

CegAbq said:


> Lord John Grey has been cast!!!


Oh my


----------



## Linjeakel

CegAbq said:


> Lord John Grey has been cast!!!


In the books, John is described as being good looking, about 5'9" tall, with thick blond hair and blue eyes - but I think I can forgive Mr. Berry his height and hair colouring given how very easy on the eye he is (and a definite improvement on the 16 year old version of the last series).

John and Jamie's relationship grows and changes considerably over the years, so it'll be interesting what sort of chemistry there is between the two actors. His voice/accent are important for me too, as I'm used to listening to Jeff Woodman's excellent narration of the Lord John series on Audible and his voice IS Lord John in my head.

I'm trying to remember, are there any other major characters who arrive in the third book?


----------



## readingril

Atunah said:


> Oh my


You took the words right out of my mouth!

I can see him in the role. I think they've done an excellent job of casting thus far.


----------



## Atunah

Curious about the casting of the chinese man with the foot fetish. Character in the book is pretty stereotypical and somewhat offensive. So I wonder if they just skip right over that or just rewrite it without some of the traits. 

Do we have a young Ian yet?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Atunah said:


> Oh my


Oh, those eyes.



Atunah said:


> Curious about the casting of the chinese man with the foot fetish. Character in the book is pretty stereotypical and somewhat offensive. So I wonder if they just skip right over that or just rewrite it without some of the traits.
> 
> Do we have a young Ian yet?


Fergus and Marsali, too. I shall miss young Fergus.

Young Ian is one of my favorite characters in the books. I was disappointed in the casting of Ian Murray, but he was hardly in the TV version so I didn't mind so much. I hope they do a better job with Young Ian.


----------



## CegAbq

Rewatched "Faith"; Power statements from the end



Spoiler



Jamie to Claire: "... the truth is I already forgave you long before today for this and anything else that you could ever do"
Claire to Jaime: "... I slept with the King to buy your freedom"
Jamie to Claire: "You did it to save my life ... just like I gave myself to Randall to save you"
Claire to Jaimie: "How can we ever be the same?"
Jamie to Claire: "We can't be ... the weight is too great for any one of us to bear; the only way we can live with it is to carry it ... together:
...
And may I say that I understand why Jamie in the TV series will likely never have a "club to be queued" or a "queue" at all, I'm sorry to not be able to see Sam/Jamie with a long hair queue


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> Rewatched "Faith"; Power statements from the end
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie to Claire: "... the truth is I already forgave you long before today for this and anything else that you could ever do"
> Claire to Jaime: "... I slept with the King to buy your freedom"
> Jamie to Claire: "You did it to save my life ... just like I gave myself to Randall to save you"
> Claire to Jaimie: "How can we ever be the same?"
> Jamie to Claire: "We can't be ... the weight is too great for any one of us to bear; the only way we can live with it is to carry it ... together:
> ...
> And may I say that I understand why Jamie in the TV series will likely never have a "club to be queued" or a "queue" at all, I'm sorry to not be able to see Sam/Jamie with a long hair queue


----------



## CegAbq

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


>


 
But the face doesn't really look like Jamie


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> But the face doesn't really look like Jamie


But it is. This was photoshopped right after SH was cast.

Here's an interesting article on season 3.

http://www.inquisitr.com/3442377/outlander-season-3-spoilers-three-new-characters-and-a-sneak-peek/


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I think this is the image they used to photoshop the long hair.


----------



## CegAbq

Yeah, I realize it's Sam & Sam with long hair - but to me it doesn't look like Jamie with long hair - hard for me to explain why exactly, though.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> Yeah, I realize it's Sam & Sam with long hair - but to me it doesn't look like Jamie with long hair - hard for me to explain why exactly, though.


Cuz we're used to his wild, curly look. Which definitely has it's own attractions.


----------



## CegAbq

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Cuz we're used to his wild, curly look. Which definitely has it's own attractions.


Oh yes!


----------



## CegAbq

Update on Season 2 release date ... seems it might be released Nov 1


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Still no word on instant video.


----------



## CegAbq

Latest Castings ... there is lots coming!:

Young Ian & Joe Abernathy
Lord John Grey, also HERE
Adult Fergus


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> Latest Castings ... there is lots coming!:
> 
> Young Ian & Joe Abernathy
> Lord John Grey, also HERE
> Adult Fergus


Okay, I trust them but Young Ian looks way too young. He's 15 in the book and this kid looks about 12. There's a big difference between 15 and 12. Young Ian is one of my favorite characters.


----------



## CegAbq

and in case you missed some of the other gag reels & bloopers, you can find them here


----------



## CegAbq

I find it very amusing to see the postings from various media outlets posting questions about the storyline development in Season 3 - I have to repeatedly remind myself that they are aimed at viewers who haven't ever read the books. ... Otherwise the headlines are ridiculous.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just a few seconds of SH welcoming us to the first day of shooting, Season 3.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

And here's another one about changes Ron Moore made to the book. I think his changes add to the story just like the beginning of S2 with Frank and Claire and that very emotional scene.


----------



## CegAbq

Seems like there are more fanatical book fans going wild out there: FANS AND CREATORS&#8230RAWING A LINE OF DECENCY IN THE SAND


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> Seems like there are more fanatical book fans going wild out there: FANS AND CREATORS&#8230RAWING A LINE OF DECENCY IN THE SAND


Good grief. There were a few things I was disappointed in but RDM has done an absolutely fabulous job bringing Outlander to life. The excellence of this adaptation far outweighs any minor blips I may have felt. I'll just say ... it's been worth the wait.


----------



## Tripp

I looked and don't think it has been posted here. A season 3 teaser. Sorry about posting the link, but I couldn't get it to link as YouTube here.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tripp said:


> I looked and don't think it has been posted here. A season 3 teaser. Sorry about posting the link, but I couldn't get it to link as YouTube here.


Use the "youtube" icon above and remove the s from http


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Season 2, Volume 1 now available to watch through Amazon.


----------



## CegAbq

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Season 2, Volume 1 now available to watch through Amazon.


Yay for all the folks waiting for this!


----------



## readingril

That teaser sent me down an Outlander rabbit hole. I seriously need to get something done on this day off... earlier it was a Gilmore Girls rabbit hole with the latest teaser of the Netflix reunion show(s). 

OTOH, maybe I'll just get back to reading...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> Yay for all the folks waiting for this!


Started watching and got all emotional.


----------



## Tripp

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Use the "youtube" icon above and remove the s from http


Thanks so much. I knew someone could fix it for me.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I just watched DWTS. They did a team dance to The Skye Boat Song. Just beautiful. And all in red dresses. When Cheryl came close to the camera, I had a flash of Claire. The hair is a style that Claire has worn and she's dark haired.


----------



## CegAbq

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I just watched DWTS. They did a team dance to The Skye Boat Song. Just beautiful. And all in red dresses. When Cheryl came close to the camera, I had a flash of Claire. The hair is a style that Claire has worn and she's dark haired.


  Thanks for posting.


----------



## CegAbq

Happy Holidays, folks!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> Happy Holidays, folks!


Sweet!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I've actually been reading the first book over the last couple of months. Almost done, less than 200 pages to go!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sean Sweeney said:


> I've actually been reading the first book over the last couple of months. Almost done, less than 200 pages to go!


That book is quite powerful. I've been reading it almost annually since it first came out in 1991 and it moves me every time.

Hope you're loving it.


----------



## CegAbq

I too regularly re-read - but actually I re-listen to Davina Porter's wonderful narration. Takes a long time, but worth it


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> I too regularly re-read - but actually I re-listen to Davina Porter's wonderful narration. Takes a long time, but worth it


Davina Porter's narration turned me on to audiobooks. Yes, she's wonderful.


----------



## CegAbq

Nice YouTube compilation:


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> Nice YouTube compilation:


Good one. It took several tries to get the sound to work.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Have we heard a start-up date for Season Three?


----------



## CegAbq

Sean Sweeney said:


> Have we heard a start-up date for Season Three?


Ugh! _NO_ ... and I'm not holding my breath; just hoping it might be sometime in April


----------



## CegAbq

Nice newish vid (definitely NSFW or kids!) of the key scene from 'The Wedding'


----------



## Gertie Kindle

June.  I don't believe it.


----------



## Atunah




----------



## Gertie Kindle

Atunah said:


>


You said it!!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

June?!?!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sean Sweeney said:


> June?!?!


 Yup, we have to wait until June for the new season.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just thought I would ask my Dot , can't say her name because she's listening, to play Outlander. Yes all the music from season one can be played on your echo . Season two only has samples. But I enjoyed that too .


----------



## MichelleB675

Looks like season 3 will be starting in September. Production is moving to South Africa for the rest of the filming.

http://variety.com/2017/tv/news/outlander-season-3-premiere-september-1201989051/


----------



## Atunah

I am sorry, WHAT?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Excuse me ... I'll be hibernating until September. Someone wake me up an hour before the first episode of season 3 airs.


----------



## CegAbq

Ugh Ugh Ugh Ugh Ugh


----------



## CegAbq

Soooo .... I've been re-reading/listening to DG's books (up to Voyager at the moment).
I am even more impressed with the Ron Moore /STARZ adaptation!

When I first discovered DG's Outlander series, it was through my public library's audiobook CD versions; I subsequently moved on to Audible's collection. 
Then I began to read print versions (both DTB & Kindle) and re-discovered the fantastical nature of all things Outlander.

I recognized the distinct differences and advantages of both the audio and print versions and treasured them both - both giving different and enhancing perspectives of the story.

As everyone who had been a fan of DG's story, I too held my breath about what STARZ & Ron D Moore would do but was ever hopeful as DG was so enthusiastic. And as Seasons 1 & 2 unfolded, I am completely enraptured with the TV adaptation!  IT IS DIFFERENT and yet at the same time enhancing.

I am so enthralled with all 3 versions/perspectives.

And at this point, re-listening/reading, I am so impressed with the choices made about what to include and what to leave out (as of course, one cannot possibly include everything from a print-version of a story in a reduced video version). Ron D Moore has a brilliance at capturing the absolute essence of DG's story.

But I am sorrowful for those watchers who never take the time to 'read/listen' to DG's full story.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Very well said. Moore has done a stellar job. I'm not rereading the books at this point , because I am completely immersed in his vision of Jamie and Claire's adventures .

I think I'll read the first two again , but I'll wait until after I watch season three to read Voyager again.


----------



## CegAbq

Jast found this interesting little tidbit:
OUTLANDER'S CAITRIONA BALFE REVEALS A SCENE WE DIDN'T SEE (AND WHY)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> Jast found this interesting little tidbit:
> OUTLANDER'S CAITRIONA BALFE REVEALS A SCENE WE DIDN'T SEE (AND WHY)


It's always good to read these little tidbits. Keeps the hope alive.

There was an ad on the side of a Cooklander Cookbook with recipes from DG and the cast and crew. $25 in the U.S.

http://www.cooklander.com/store/c1/Featured_Products.html


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'm watching the Midsomer Murders episode with SH and decided to look through his photos. Here's a look I don't think we've seen before.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I don't think anyone has posted this article. Some good photos and new cast. The Dunsanay sisters are here so we know that bit is going to be in.

http://www.denofgeek.com/us/tv/outlander/255879/outlander-season-3-release-date-trailer-cast

I'm still not too happy with young Ian, but adult Fergus is perfect and so is Marsali.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just found these phone cases for Iphone and Samsung Galaxy

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=outlander+phone+case


----------



## CegAbq

Thanks for these postings, Gertie.
As for the phone cases ... nice. But I keep my Samsung Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge in a rugged case to protect it.
Then...... I got to thinking, I'll look for an Outlander theme for my phone's wallpaper! Here's hoping.
I really like the stack of the books that is kind of sepia-toned.

One my daughters & her fiance gave me a hard-backed copy of MOBY for my recent birthday --- signed by Diana & addressed to me!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> Thanks for these postings, Gertie.
> As for the phone cases ... nice. But I keep my Samsung Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge in a rugged case to protect it.
> Then...... I got to thinking, I'll look for an Outlander theme for my phone's wallpaper! Here's hoping.
> I really like the stack of the books that is kind of sepia-toned.
> 
> One my daughters & her fiance gave me a hard-backed copy of MOBY for my recent birthday --- signed by Diana & addressed to me!!


Wow!! What a birthday present.

I'll probably be getting a Samsung in the next few weeks. I'm due for an upgrade. Let me know if you find an Outlander wallpaper.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

This popped up on FB. I won't be joining. Too many other things dragging me away from what I should be doing. But interesting just the same. Might help with the Droughtlander Blues.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/493283317415582/


----------



## Imogen Rose

Starting watching this tonight! Loved season 1.


----------



## CegAbq

Scandal & Outrage in the Outlander costume world: 
Simplicity releases official "Outlander" Red Dress Pattern, Costume Designer Reacts

Apparently people aren't giving credit & Terry Dresbach feels ripped off.

Scrolling down to the comments & Twitter postings, Terry suggests that all her costume posts from her blog will be taken down on Monday


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> Scandal & Outrage in the Outlander costume world:
> Simplicity releases official "Outlander" Red Dress Pattern, Costume Designer Reacts
> 
> Apparently people aren't giving credit & Terry Dresbach feels ripped off.
> 
> Scrolling down to the comments & Twitter postings, Terry suggests that all her costume posts from her blog will be taken down on Monday


The heck with the dress. There's an official trailer coming out today! I didn't find it on youtube yet, but I'll keep looking.

ETA: If you have Starz, watch the premier of The White Princess tonight. They will show the teaser/trailer then.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I just started watching The White Princess so I could catch the Outlander teaser/trailer. I made it through about five minutes of gross historical inaccuracy and had to shut it off. Not even for Outlander will I watch Elizabeth of York having sex with Richard III. Not to mention the travesty of Elizabeth Woodville hiding her son Richard and calling him Perkin as in Perkin Welbeck.

Once I saw it was based on Phillipa Gregory, I should have known.

The opening credits were good, even showing the dead boar. Wonder how many people caught that?

Okay. Rant over. I shall watch the teaser/trailer when it shows up on youtube.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Here it is. Only about 40 seconds but the line they used for the voice over is one that I love.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

<sigh>


----------



## Gertie Kindle

It's a wrap!!

"Filming on Season 3 wrapped today! We can't wait to see what @caitrionambalfe, @SamHeughan, and the entire crew have in store for September.
12:30 PM - 16 Jun 2017 "

But no word yet on official release date.


----------



## CegAbq

I'll confess that I am not a fan of Frank, not in the books, not in the STARZ series.
That being said, I saw this:

'Outlander' Season Three - Tobias Menzies' Bigger Role and Possible Future Involvement

and this quote, which I do find intriguing:
"...[E]xecutive producer/showrunner Ronald D. Moore told TV Guide he has expanded Frank's role in season three as he tries to focus more on what happened to Claire (Caitriona Balfe) in that 20-year time gap, rather than just Jamie's (Sam Heughan) point-of-view."

I think I've said this before, but I have really enjoyed the additional developed story line that RDM is bringing to the TV adaptation.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> I'll confess that I am not a fan of Frank, not in the books, not in the STARZ series.
> That being said, I saw this:
> 
> 'Outlander' Season Three - Tobias Menzies' Bigger Role and Possible Future Involvement
> 
> and this quote, which I do find intriguing:
> "...[E]xecutive producer/showrunner Ronald D. Moore told TV Guide he has expanded Frank's role in season three as he tries to focus more on what happened to Claire (Caitriona Balfe) in that 20-year time gap, rather than just Jamie's (Sam Heughan) point-of-view."
> 
> I think I've said this before, but I have really enjoyed the additional developed story line that RDM is bringing to the TV adaptation.


I definitely agree. Those scenes between Claire and Frank in S-2 were wonderful and added a whole 'nother dimension to the story. I've actually stopped reading the books (blasphemy, I know) because I want to enjoy what's been added and not bemoan what's been cut.

Now to read the article.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I didn't like Frank that much in the books, especially ... well I won't spoil for the non-readers. And of course, Black Jack is a pretty horrible guy. But I do like that they are expanding his role to include what happens to Claire in the intervening 20 years. 

Several people in the comments felt that Frank's expanded role would cut down on Jamie time, but there's still plenty of Jamie time in the story.

Ron Moore is like a good storyline editor who can make a good book great and a great book outstanding.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> It's a wrap!!
> 
> "Filming on Season 3 wrapped today! We can't wait to see what @caitrionambalfe, @SamHeughan, and the entire crew have in store for September.
> 12:30 PM - 16 Jun 2017 "
> 
> But no word yet on official release date.


We'd have to think sometime in March 2018.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sean Sweeney said:


> We'd have to think sometime in March 2018.


Please don't think that! September is far enough away.


----------



## CegAbq

SEPTEMBER 10 !!!!!


----------



## readingril

CegAbq said:


> SEPTEMBER 10 !!!!!


My house *may* be in a state of disarray due to a kitchen renovation then, and that might be my only sanity!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

readingril said:


> My house *may* be in a state of disarray due to a kitchen renovation then, and that might be my only sanity!


And my front and back porches are being screened then, but I'll lock myself in my bedroom with Starz and a box of Kleenex. (Inside is being done now)

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CegAbq

A first look at Lord John Grey & one more pic


----------



## Gertie Kindle

and a trailer just released today.


----------



## CegAbq

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> and a trailer just released today.


Oooohhhhh ... very exciting!


----------



## Atunah

Oh boy, I am all aflutter


----------



## Gertie Kindle

A little fun at ComicCon 2017.

http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/la-et-comic-con-2017-outlander-delights-in-surprisingly-1500686919-htmlstory.html

And they got to see the premiere episode of Season 3. JEALOUS!!!


----------



## Atunah

Goodness Sam and Cait are some really pretty people, aren't they. In and out of costume.


----------



## CegAbq

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> A little fun at ComicCon 2017.
> 
> And they got to see the premiere episode of Season 3. JEALOUS!!!


That was fun!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Atunah said:


> Goodness Sam and Cait are some really pretty people, aren't they. In and out of costume.


Definitely.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

The true history of The Dunbonnett and the Leap O' the Cask.

https://shawnbird.com/2014/06/30/history-leap-othe-cask-and-the-dun-bonnet/

24 days. Did I count right?


----------



## CegAbq

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> The true history of The Dunbonnett and the Leap O' the Cask.
> 
> https://shawnbird.com/2014/06/30/history-leap-othe-cask-and-the-dun-bonnet/
> 
> 24 days. Did I count right?


Cool blog post ... and 16 days now! (or maybe 15 if you have STARZ & they put it up at midnight!)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> Cool blog post ... and 16 days now! (or maybe 15 if you have STARZ & they put it up at midnight!)


Yes, I have Starz. Outlander is the only reason I subscribe to it.

I think it's time to put a calendar on my wall so I can cross off the days.

Not sure how I feel about Claire's life with Frank taking up so many episodes before _the reunion_. I think one episode, two at most, or maybe flashbacks. But, I won't complain. I'm glad we'll get to see Culloden.

I saw a photo of Jamie as the Dunbonnet but it was very small and in a collage. I'll see if I can find a better one.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

This isn't the one I saw originally, but it's pretty good.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Five days to go and what else is going to happen in my area on the night of September 10? Irma, that's what. Can't she wait 24 hours before she devastates my state, knocks out my TV signal and leaves me homeless? All I ask is that I get to see our beloved Outlander, Season 3, Episode 1.


----------



## CegAbq

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Five days to go and what else is going to happen in my area on the night of September 10? Irma, that's what. Can't she wait 24 hours before she devastates my state, knocks out my TV signal and leaves me homeless? All I ask is that I get to see our beloved Outlander, Season 3, Episode 1.


Good luck Gertie! I've been through Hurricanes in Houston (not Harvey, but much of my family was there). Prayers for everyone.


----------



## CegAbq

Great collection of short trailers & photos


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thanks for the good wishes. I was feeling very confident until I found that my shutters don't fit. SiL is going to try to get them fitted and installed over the next couple of days.

Great trailers. Four days. I wonder if they're going to start with Claire and Frank or go straight to Culloden? I'm so glad they're doing the battle.


----------



## CegAbq

Aaaaannnnndddddd .... another trailer!

Just 2.5 more days!!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> Aaaaannnnndddddd .... another trailer!
> 
> Just 2.5 more days!!!!


It looks soooo good. Have I ever mentioned I hate Claire's 1960's hair? I like the do's where it's curly, but not that do where it looks like she set it with orange juice cans.

When will Starz start showing it? If I have to wait until 9pm on Sunday, I may not have a connection.


----------



## CegAbq

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> When will Starz start showing it? If I have to wait until 9pm on Sunday, I may not have a connection.


I seem to remember that STARZ might have started showing it at midnight on the day of release (but I don't know midnight what time zone - nor am I 100% sure about the midnight - but maybe).


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> I seem to remember that STARZ might have started showing it at midnight on the day of release (but I don't know midnight what time zone - nor am I 100% sure about the midnight - but maybe).


I'll just keep watching for it, or maybe the Starz website will say something.


----------



## CegAbq

My TiVo is scheduled to start recording Sunday at 5:58pm Mountain time. Still not whether the show will come on earlier in the day. The TV guide for my TiVo says not - shows the programming is rerun all the Season 1 & 2 episodes throughout Saturday & Sunday up to show time.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> My TiVo is scheduled to start recording Sunday at 5:58pm Mountain time. Still not whether the show will come on earlier in the day. The TV guide for my TiVo says not - shows the programming is rerun all the Season 1 & 2 episodes throughout Saturday & Sunday up to show time.


I guess I'll just have to catch up next week. Or the week after that. Or even three weeks after that. <sigh>


----------



## prairiesky

Last night I watched the last episode of last season to refresh my memory before tonight's episode.  It was so good.  I am now primed for tonight.  She's going back!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

prairiesky said:


> Last night I watched the last episode of last season to refresh my memory before tonight's episode. It was so good. I am now primed for tonight. She's going back!


I can't wait for the reunion scene but they said it will happen several episodes in. They'd better do it right!!! But if not, I'll just read it again. <sigh>

Those last couple of episodes of last season were unbelievable.


----------



## CegAbq

prairiesky said:


> Last night I watched the last episode of last season to refresh my memory before tonight's episode. It was so good. I am now primed for tonight. She's going back!


I did the same thing!



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Those last couple of episodes of last season were unbelievable.


They truly were!


----------



## CegAbq

Gertie - what part of Florida are you in?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> Gertie - what part of Florida are you in?


On The Treasure Coast. It's the east side just north of Lake Okeechobee about 50 miles north of West Palm Beach.

We've been under almost constant tornado warning. These storm bands are moving so fast, we might as well stay in our safe room. One of them heading for us right now is moving at 40 mph, but another one north of WPB is moving at 90 mph. That's not the wind speed. That's the speed of the storm cell.

We lost power and internet very briefly this morning. Not more than ten minutes.

The worst of the storm is going to hit us from 10pm to 4am. Maybe.


----------



## CegAbq

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> On The Treasure Coast. It's the east side just north of Lake Okeechobee about 50 miles north of West Palm Beach.
> 
> We've been under almost constant tornado warning. These storm bands are moving so fast, we might as well stay in our safe room. One of them heading for us right now is moving at 40 mph, but another one north of WPB is moving at 90 mph. That's not the wind speed. That's the speed of the storm cell.
> 
> We lost power and internet very briefly this morning. Not more than ten minutes.
> 
> The worst of the storm is going to hit us from 10pm to 4am. Maybe.


My thoughts will be with you throughout the day! Hunker down & stay safe! Outlander will always be there when you are safe.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> My thoughts will be with you throughout the day! Hunker down & stay safe! Outlander will always be there when you are safe.


Thanks. I just came out of the safe room and I head there whenever we've got tornado warnings.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Watching. Tears already.


Spoiler



Murtagh


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Good grief, that was over too fast. Wonderful, perfect. Great way to end the episode.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ron Moore is a genius. I'm watching the episode again and picking up on some of the subtleties.



Spoiler



The fight between Jamie and Black Jack is done with everything else faded into the background and the two outlined like cutouts against the sky. Brilliant!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Another great moment


Spoiler



after the fight between Frank and Claire when he is facing one way in the hall and she's facing the other way on the other side of the wall. For me, it reflected that fabulous scene where Claire and Jamie are fighting over him not killing Black Jack for another year and they keep moving and separating further and further apart.


----------



## prairiesky

Loved it! Poor Frank. He truly does love Claire.


Spoiler



Can you imagine just how difficult it is for him taking into account the time period in which they live? And, she was quite cruel to him, I think. Jamie's condition is grim, but so happy to see him greeted by his sister.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

prairiesky said:


> Loved it! Poor Frank. He truly does love Claire.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Can you imagine just how difficult it is for him taking into account the time period in which they live? And, she was quite cruel to him, I think. Jamie's condition is grim, but so happy to see him greeted by his sister.





Spoiler



And just when they are reconciled, the nurse makes that unfortunate comment about Bree's red hair.



Did you watch the behind the scenes after? Some very interesting insights.


----------



## prairiesky

No, I didn't.  Dang...what did I miss?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

prairiesky said:


> No, I didn't. Dang...what did I miss?


I always watch the after show. It's usually short but they tell why they did certain things. What I said earlier about the fight between Jamie and Black Jack?


Spoiler



That whole thing with the fading out of the background and Jamie and Randall outlined against the sky, the director did that when he saw the spectacular sunsets. Very effective. Claire walking through the battlefield to Jamie (reminiscent of LOTR though they didn't say so) was one of those beautiful scenes they said was meant to stick in our minds. Yes, it definitely worked. When Black Jack reaches out to Jamie? That was all Tobias Menzies idea. He did it spontaneously. For me, it was, I want to kill you but I still love you and I want to touch you one more time before I die. He had that same smile on his face when he saw Jamie on the battlefield as when he saw Jamie in the window. Like it was Christmas and he'd just gotten that Red Ryder BB gun.



Gad, this is so wonderful. Who would have ever thought they could bring this story so beautifully to life and enhance it as well.


----------



## readingril

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Gad, this is so wonderful. Who would have ever thought they could bring this story so beautifully to life and enhance it as well.


Totally agree with that assessment. Ron&Co have done an excellent job!


----------



## CegAbq

readingril said:


> Totally agree with that assessment. Ron&Co have done an excellent job!


Ditto!


----------



## CegAbq

Just re-watched Season 3 Episode 1 ... add'l thoughts:


Spoiler



The fight Claire & Frank have in the morning before her waters break ... Frank's mannerisms are so Black Jack Randall ... seems to me can only serve to keep BJR's atrocities forefront in Claire's mind.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> Just re-watched Season 3 Episode 1 ... add'l thoughts:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The fight Claire & Frank have in the morning before her waters break ... Frank's mannerisms are so Black Jack Randall ... seems to me can only serve to keep BJT's atrocities forefront in Claire's mind.


Now you're going to force me to watch it again before tonight's episode. What a hardship! 

That reminded me of a small error, but not with the story. When Frank starts to write the letter, he tosses the pen cap aside. Never. We always put the cap back on the other end. No matter how agitated he was, that would have been an ingrained habit. Very, very minor, I know but it took me very briefly out of the moment.


----------



## CegAbq

STARZ has E 302 up for viewing! Unfortunately I have a full day of chores scheduled


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> STARZ has E 302 up for viewing! Unfortunately I have a full day of chores scheduled


Me, too. I have about four stores to go to and on Sunday, they all have early closing hours. But as soon as I get back!!!!


----------



## Tripp

CegAbq said:


> STARZ has E 302 up for viewing! Unfortunately I have a full day of chores scheduled


Yippee. But I have stuff to do today as well and it is my youngest son's birthday so I will have to wait a bit too. But at least I will get to it before the official air time. I want to make sure that I can watch it with no distractions and be able to savor it.


----------



## CegAbq

Tripp said:


> I want to make sure that I can watch it with no distractions and be able to savor it.


Yes - that is always my dilemma - finding that undistracted time. Usually it isn't until after 9pm


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> Yes - that is always my dilemma - finding that undistracted time. Usually it isn't until after 9pm


I got through 3:09 and the dog decided I shouldn't be watching. I should be feeding him. How rude!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

May I say once again


Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Good grief, that was over too fast. Wonderful, perfect. Great way to end the episode.


I am so glad


Spoiler



young Fergus was in this episode.


 I'm also glad they are showing Claire's life in Boston besides getting more of Tobias Menzies.

I like Ian much better. Of course, we barely saw him before, but I didn't think he was right. Now, you get a glimpse of how he and Jamie constantly got into trouble when they were young.


----------



## Tripp

Dinner was in the slow cooker and I found a break in the day to watch.  *sigh* I agree, it went too fast.  If the whole season was available to watch all at once, I don't think I could restrain myself.  Instead, I have to wait a week for the next episode.  I don't know which is worse, binge watching and having a longer Droughtlander or to have to wait each week for the next episode.  Talk about a Sophie's Choice.  I guess I am glad I don't have that choice after all.


----------



## CegAbq

Soooooo ............... I'm going to have to rewatch.
My initial impression was that there was waaaayyyy toooo much crammed into this episode & so that contributed to it going waaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy toooooooooo faaaaaaaast. 
I realize there was A LOT HAPPENING in Voyager, but initially I think this episode tried to encompass way too much. ... Maybe I'll reconsider after a rewatch.


----------



## Atunah

CegAbq said:


> Soooooo ............... I'm going to have to rewatch.
> My initial impression was that there was waaaayyyy toooo much crammed into this episode & so that contributed to it going waaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy toooooooooo faaaaaaaast.
> I realize there was A LOT HAPPENING in Voyager, but initially I think this episode tried to encompass way too much. ... Maybe I'll reconsider after a rewatch.


yeah, I noticed that too. That is a long section of the book in one hour episode. I wonder if they are moving at this pace so they can flesh out the episodes that are coming up. Roger, Breanna, the after event we are all waiting for and there is then lots of stuff coming after that. There really is a bunch happening in that book. They had to pick and choose for just a short season like that. Short as in not like normal TV season length.

Both episodes have gone by fast, but this last one just flew by. Like whooom and it was over. I am like, wah?

Sigh. I want the next episode like yesterday. I am so so exited at all the things to come, I just cannot wait.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

It doesn't help that they've added so much extra to the already lengthy book. I think part of it is the tight pacing and the switch back and forth. Each scene is like a mini teaser. By the time you get to the end, you're anticipating another scene back in the 18th century. But they sort of combined that with the bagpipes, Claire donating to the piper as the connection to her old life and then walking away to continue her new life.

Yes, Atunah. Definitely the scene we're all waiting for. I don't think we're going to see it in the next couple of episodes. It looks like we'll be getting Ardsmuir, the French gold, maybe Helwater because they have to account for


Spoiler



William


 in the later books. I just hope they absolutely do it justice. I need to have faith.


----------



## CegAbq

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> maybe Helwater


STARZ has already cast Geneva, so yes, they'll be doing that part.

There is just so much in Voyager - maybe should have taken 2 seasons to get everything!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> STARZ has already cast Geneva, so yes, they'll be doing that part.
> 
> There is just so much in Voyager - maybe should have taken 2 seasons to get everything!


Thanks. I'd forgotten they'd cast Geneva. So much to keep up with. 

Yes, a lot going on. So much that's essential.


Spoiler



Young Ian, my favorite character after Jamie and Claire.


 Maybe they can skip


Spoiler



Claire getting kidnapped by the British navy? Or at least only touch on it.


----------



## CegAbq

Found this an interesting read: 'Outlander' postmortem: Makeup designer Annie McEwan reveals how she made Sam Heughan 'feral'


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> Found this an interesting read: 'Outlander' postmortem: Makeup designer Annie McEwan reveals how she made Sam Heughan 'feral'


Very interesting indeed. I loved Jamie's "mucky" look because that's what he was supposed to look like.


----------



## CegAbq

OK - rewatched ...
And I still think too much was crammed into this episode. Having read the books, I could follow what pieces they were covering, but I have no idea how it might feel to someone who hadn't read the book.

The teasers for Episode 3 are interesting, but I think I'd rather have more cut out than cram in so many pieces in very curtailed fashion.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> OK - rewatched ...
> And I still think too much was crammed into this episode. Having read the books, I could follow what pieces they were covering, but I have no idea how it might feel to someone who hadn't read the book.
> 
> The teasers for Episode 3 are interesting, but I think I'd rather have more cut out than cram in so many pieces in very curtailed fashion.


As you said, it _might _not work for someone who hasn't read the book. I have a friend who's only read book one, I think, so I'll check with her as soon as I can.

My other thought is non-readers would have no idea that the Boston years weren't in the book and would consider the progression of events as natural.

One of the scenes I really liked is Jamie turning himself in and Jenny yelling at him. He knew she was yelling at him for making her turn him in but the British wouldn't have a clue.


----------



## CegAbq

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> One of the scenes I really liked is Jamie turning himself in and Jenny yelling at him. He knew she was yelling at him for making her turn him in but the British wouldn't have a clue.


I really liked that scene as well. Double-entendres all over the place.


----------



## CegAbq

Well ... goodness ... just saw the following post at Facebook's Outlander Pickup Lines

_Instead of a pick up line, this coming Sunday we will instead be offering an au revoir. Please join us in celebrating the two incredible roles played by one incomparable actor. If you're on Twitter, use the hashtag #EyesOpen4Tobias during the Outlander broadcast to send Tobias Menzies out with a... bang (so okay, we couldn't help but have a slight innuendo.)_

While I understand what they are getting at, I don't really think it will be the last time TM has any scenes in Outlander.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> Well ... goodness ... just saw the following post at Facebook's Outlander Pickup Lines
> 
> _Instead of a pick up line, this coming Sunday we will instead be offering an au revoir. Please join us in celebrating the two incredible roles played by one incomparable actor. If you're on Twitter, use the hashtag #EyesOpen4Tobias during the Outlander broadcast to send Tobias Menzies out with a... bang (so okay, we couldn't help but have a slight innuendo.)_
> 
> While I understand what they are getting at, I don't really think it will be the last time TM has any scenes in Outlander.


I should hope not!!! He really is incomparable. But that also sounds as if they are going to skip way ahead to


Spoiler



the car accident and his death. Although I got that hint from the teasers.


----------



## CegAbq

I'm not obsessed or anything ... 

Wanted some background on Davina Porter & googled her. Found this great piece from a couple of years ago (missed it when it was first out):

Davina Porter Audio Narrator of Outlander Series- Speaks to Fans at Fall for the Books


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> I'm not obsessed or anything ...
> 
> Wanted some background on Davina Porter & googled her. Found this great piece from a couple of years ago (missed it when it was first out):
> 
> Davina Porter Audio Narrator of Outlander Series- Speaks to Fans at Fall for the Books


Davina's reading of Outlander brought me back to audiobooks.

Good stories.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

One of the story lines absolutely did not make sense.



Spoiler



I'm sure I saw Murtagh lying on top of a pile of dead Highlanders in the beginning of the first episode. In the book, he died at Culloden. Then to see him in the prison with Jamie, did not make sense. Even less sense was to send him to America. Can it be he and Jamie will reunite when Jamie gets to America? If so, that will be Drums of Autumn.



In the after-show, they hinted that


Spoiler



Frank might be back. My guess is flashbacks.


----------



## CegAbq

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> One of the story lines absolutely did not make sense.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure I saw Murtagh lying on top of a pile of dead Highlanders in the beginning of the first episode. In the book, he died at Culloden. Then to see him in the prison with Jamie, did not make sense. Even less sense was to send him to America. Can it be he and Jamie will reunite when Jamie gets to America? If so, that will be Drums of Autumn.
> 
> 
> 
> In the after-show, they hinted that
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Frank might be back. My guess is flashbacks.


Artistic license!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> Artistic license!


Yeah, yeah. Not complaining. I'm sure they have a plan.


----------



## CegAbq

OK - watched S3E3 ... I'm OK with Episode 3. Interesting inclusions & exclusions from the book, but it worked just fine for me.
The difference about Murtagh's story is OK, there are lots of other ways that could have played out even in the books.

Not sure about the previews for Episode 4 & how they will put all of Hellwater's events into just 'part' of E4.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> OK - watched S3E3 ... I'm OK with Episode 3. Interesting inclusions & exclusions from the book, but it worked just fine for me.
> The difference about Murtagh's story is OK, there are lots of other ways that could have played out even in the books.
> 
> Not sure about the previews for Episode 4 & how they will put all of Hellwater's events into just 'part' of E4.


Murtagh's reappearance was fine. It saved them introducing another character to interact with Jamie in prison and left the door open for them to be reunited in America. It just threw me because I was sure I saw him lying among the dead.

Lots of questions about the next episode.


----------



## Tripp

I am glad the issue of Murtagh was brought up.  I have not read the series more than the one time and I was scratching my head over that.  I thought I was really having a memory gap.


----------



## CegAbq

Came across a couple of really interesting ruminations about "Surrender" & deviations from the book:

How Outlander Risked Claire's Likability for a More Emotionally Nuanced Story

Outlander: The Subtle Claire and Jamie Parallels You Might Have Missed in "Surrender"


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> Came across a couple of really interesting ruminations about "Surrender" & deviations from the book:
> 
> How Outlander Risked Claire's Likability for a More Emotionally Nuanced Story
> 
> Outlander: The Subtle Claire and Jamie Parallels You Might Have Missed in "Surrender"


Very, very interesting. So, we will see Murtagh again. I'm glad. I hated when DG killed him off. With Murtagh's death and Claire's vanishing, Jamie lost both his right hand and his left hand.

As for Claire, a lot of readers don't like her, but I think that's part jealousy.


----------



## Atunah

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> As for Claire, a lot of readers don't like her, but I think that's part jealousy.


Huh? I don't like Claire very much lots of the time in the books, what would I be jealous off. Confused. Its a book, a book character. 

I like her at some points in the books, but she annoys me at others. Brianna always annoys me in the books. I like Roger in the books, not so much Frank. The TV show has shifted things a bit. I like Frank better, at least up to the last episode. I still like Roger and I like Brianna better, at least so far. We haven't seen much of her. 
I like and understand Claire much better on TV than the books. Might be part because in the books I am always in her head and when a character annoys you, you have no place to go. I find her at times insufferable and a bit of a knowitall. And at times she does TSTL stuff, which annoys the heck out of me.

At other times I totally sympathized with her. I still don't know where jealousy comes into it. Of the writer? I am not a writer, so I don't have anything to be jealous for. The character? I am not the character, nor do I insert myself into books so no.

I have to say without spoilers I despised Jamie after book 4. I haven't read further than that yet, partly for those reasons and other stuff in that book. Are we going to get book 4? I guess we don't know yet.

I would have liked some more Abernathy, they barely showed him or their friendship. Like 2 lines he had?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jealous of Claire because she has Jamie. I guess you don't get into the characters as much as others do.

I didn't like book four at all. I didn't even finish it because of the way Jamie


Spoiler



treated Roger and what happened to him.


 I only read it because DD bought me book 5 for Christmas so I had to read book 4. Which meant I also had to read book 5. We are having a discussion in the Writer's Cafe about "hookiness" meaning having to hook the reader right away. The first about 200 pages of Book 5 is all diapers and mud. I don't see the hook.

Anyway, I no longer see any need to read the books because Ron Moore & Co. are doing a fantastic job really fleshing out the story.


----------



## Atunah

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Jealous of Claire because she has Jamie. I guess you don't get into the characters as much as others do.
> 
> I didn't like book four at all. I didn't even finish it because of the way Jamie
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> treated Roger and what happened to him.
> 
> 
> I only read it because DD bought me book 5 for Christmas so I had to read book 4. Which meant I also had to read book 5. We are having a discussion in the Writer's Cafe about "hookiness" meaning having to hook the reader right away. The first about 200 pages of Book 5 is all diapers and mud. I don't see the hook.
> 
> Anyway, I no longer see any need to read the books because Ron Moore & Co. are doing a fantastic job really fleshing out the story.


Yes, your spoiler part was what I hated about this book. Well there was lots, but that pushed me over the edge.

I don't insert myself into a character when I read so I don't pretend I am the heroine . I might imagine myself in some of the situations and what would I do, but that is different. I think I might have started #5 but I just could not get into it. Probably was the diaper thing. I never had kids, not really "into" babies in real life so I don't want to read about them for 800 pages. And plants and dirt and........... 

I really am with you. If they continue with the TV series, I don't think I feel the need to ever continue the books past #4. I guess that depends on if they go on. If not maybe I'll skim through them a bit. Go past the baby bits to get some story line.

Its just all coming alive so much on screen. I loved the first 3 books, 2 and 3 I about flew through like a crazy person as I had to know. And I love the TV version also. Even if it feels a tad rushed in this season so far.

I think a lot of folks can't get past the first 100 pages of the first book. So they never get to the stones. But they are much more epic longer books. I assume lots of things like that go on in epic fantasy that are also really long. Never read one so I don't know. Books are much shorter in general now.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I have to admit that the first book didn't get really good until Claire went through the stones. Whenever I recommend the book, I tell them don't just read the sample. It stops too soon.


----------



## Atunah

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I have to admit that the first book didn't get really good until Claire went through the stones. Whenever I recommend the book, I tell them don't just read the sample. It stops too soon.


When I re-read the book, I had a bookmark about the time she went through the stones and that is where I start my reading again. Its fine to read all the built up once, the first time, but I don't need it again. Its though hard to tell folks, just stay with it. Don't give up until the stones.


----------



## CegAbq

Atunah said:


> When I re-read the book, I had a bookmark about the time she went through the stones and that is where I start my reading again. Its fine to read all the built up once, the first time, but I don't need it again. Its though hard to tell folks, just stay with it. Don't give up until the stones.


Yeah, I think I agree as well. First time around it's important but not on a re-read.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

It's nice to find out I'm not the only Outlander fan who stopped reading the books at a certain point. It was a while ago, but I think I tried to get through #5, and then abandoned it. I had the sense after book #3 and part way through book #4, that DG was continuing a story that should have ended. She knew it and we knew it when filler exceeded plot, or at least that was my take. I kept skipping pages and entire chapters as I tried to find the can't stop reading quality of the first few books. I didn't and so abandoned them. 
The TV Outlander is a joy and I wish it could go on and on and on.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Harriet Schultz said:


> It's nice to find out I'm not the only Outlander fan who stopped reading the books at a certain point. It was a while ago, but I think I tried to get through #5, and then abandoned it. I had the sense after book #3 and part way through book #4, that DG was continuing a story that should have ended. She knew it and we knew it when filler exceeded plot, or at least that was my take. I kept skipping pages and entire chapters as I tried to find the can't stop reading quality of the first few books. I didn't and so abandoned them.
> The TV Outlander is a joy and I wish it could go on and on and on.


DG originally said she was going to carry the series through the Revolutionary War. I think she planned for five books. She's definitely put too much in between. How many times can Claire be kidnapped? So when she exceeded her legal limit, Briana took over the business of being kidnapped multiple times.

Her style of writing changed, too. She gets an idea for a scene and writes it no matter where it might occur in the book. Then she puts them in a kind of order and stitches them together. That's sloppy, lazy writing and it shows.

But, it's Jamie and Claire so I *have *to go on, but no longer with reading. I don't think I'll ever buy another.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

<sniffle>

Ron Moore and Co continue to outdo themselves, but the best part of the episode was Jamie and Willie beginning with Willie's birth and Jamie rescuing him. I loved the way they handled the ending although I really didn't like the music.


Spoiler



Silly of me, but I loved that Willie wanted to be "a stinking papist." So glad they kept that in although they didn't have to.





Spoiler



I did not like Lady Isobel. She looked like she was ready for the grave and her horse teeth were very annoying.



I did like Geneva.


Spoiler



They had to drop the poor woman in the mud several times and Jamie said that for once he wasn't the one covered in mud and blood.



I'm no longer looking forward to the reunion scene. They've been saying they can't follow the book but that they are sure the fans will like it. They said the same thing about Dumbledore's funeral and I was not pleased with what they did. I think they did say that Jamie will faint. We'll see.


----------



## CegAbq

Couldn't catch up until tonight.
I liked this episode (although I'm still amazed at how they are 'blowing through' some of the events)


Spoiler



I liked Isobel just fine - we can't all be beauties 
LOVED the scene between Jamie & Lord John when Jamie is willing to give all to have Willie cared for


----------



## Linjeakel

Thursday morning at dawn (UK time) the grave of Simon Fraser, Lord Lovat, aka 'The Fox' is being opened to discover if he's actually there!

He was the last man to be publicly beheaded in Britain and the authorities at the time said he was buried in London where he was executed. The Fraser family have always maintained he was returned to them and buried in the family vault.

Presumably they'll be able to tell if the deceased, assuming there IS a body, was beheaded or not.

If you want to know the outcome you can follow the historian Dan Snow on Twitter @thehistoryguy


----------



## CegAbq

Linjeakel said:


> Thursday morning at dawn (UK time) the grave of Simon Fraser, Lord Lovat, aka 'The Fox' is being opened to discover if he's actually there!
> 
> He was the last man to be publicly beheaded in Britain and the authorities at the time said he was buried in London where he was executed. The Fraser family have always maintained he was returned to them and buried in the family vault.
> 
> Presumably they'll be able to tell if the deceased, assuming there IS a body, was beheaded or not.
> 
> If you want to know the outcome you can follow the historian Dan Snow on Twitter @thehistoryguy


Very interesting


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Linjeakel said:


> Thursday morning at dawn (UK time) the grave of Simon Fraser, Lord Lovat, aka 'The Fox' is being opened to discover if he's actually there!
> 
> He was the last man to be publicly beheaded in Britain and the authorities at the time said he was buried in London where he was executed. The Fraser family have always maintained he was returned to them and buried in the family vault.
> 
> Presumably they'll be able to tell if the deceased, assuming there IS a body, was beheaded or not.
> 
> If you want to know the outcome you can follow the historian Dan Snow on Twitter @thehistoryguy


I remember reading something about that but I really can't remember where.


----------



## Linjeakel

Linjeakel said:


> Thursday morning at dawn (UK time) the grave of Simon Fraser, Lord Lovat, aka 'The Fox' is being opened to discover if he's actually there!
> 
> He was the last man to be publicly beheaded in Britain and the authorities at the time said he was buried in London where he was executed. The Fraser family have always maintained he was returned to them and buried in the family vault.
> 
> Presumably they'll be able to tell if the deceased, assuming there IS a body, was beheaded or not.
> 
> If you want to know the outcome you can follow the historian Dan Snow on Twitter @thehistoryguy


They're being very sparse with the news about this - I suspect they may be making a TV documentary and might not even give the final verdict so as not to spoil it.

So far they've opened the lead outer coffin - which wasn't in very good condition - and found an inner wooden coffin that's falling apart, and human bones. They're in pretty bad condition and seem a bit jumbled and also there's a lot of loose 'debris' in there. So they've begun a painstaking retrieval, bone by bone.

While technically Jamie Fraser may be a fictional character, he's become quite real to most Outlander fans so it's kind of interesting to find out what actually happened to one of his 'relatives'.


----------



## Linjeakel

Update: The exhumation has been completed. The body they found was lacking a head, which supports the theory that it is Simon Fraser.

Some of the remains are being taken away for DNA testing etc, the rest have been placed in a new coffin and will be reinterred in the family mauseleum.

I'm not sure how precise DNA testing can be this far down the line. They will no doubt be able to prove the remains belong to a Fraser, but to a specific person? I'm doubtful, though I have no expertise in that area.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Linjeakel said:


> Update: The exhumation has been completed. The body they found was lacking a head, which supports the theory that it is Simon Fraser.
> 
> Some of the remains are being taken away for DNA testing etc, the rest have been placed in a new coffin and will be reinterred in the family mauseleum.
> 
> I'm not sure how precise DNA testing can be this far down the line. They will no doubt be able to prove the remains belong to a Fraser, but to a specific person? I'm doubtful, though I have no expertise in that area.


A few years ago, they did the same thing to identify the bones of Richard III.


----------



## Atunah

Oh wow, I love this stuff. When they go and re-investigate old graves, or find old bones and such. 

So I am curious why the bones where jumbled up and had debris in it? Was that because they had to pick up his remains from the site he was executed and maybe they already buried him, but his family dug him up and brought him home? 

Now I am curious if it was filmed.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Atunah said:


> Oh wow, I love this stuff. When they go and re-investigate old graves, or find old bones and such.
> 
> So I am curious why the bones where jumbled up and had debris in it? Was that because they had to pick up his remains from the site he was executed and maybe they already buried him, but his family dug him up and brought him home?
> 
> Now I am curious if it was filmed.


It most likely was filmed. I'm sure they'll be putting it on Discovery or History channel.


----------



## Linjeakel

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> It most likely was filmed. I'm sure they'll be putting it on Discovery or History channel.


Apparently it's been filmed for a new subscription TV channel called HistoryHit which I'd never heard of before. They describe like this: 'HistoryHit.TV is a global video-on-demand history channel. It will be available on all of your devices, anywhere on the planet. Think of it like Netflix, but dedicated to world history. We'll bring you the best collection of great history documentaries. We'll also produce original seasons that will cover historical subjects in more depth than you've ever seen before. 10% of our annual profits will go to history education projects around the world.' I think they're still in the setting up stage and looking for founder subscribers.

Quite possibly these documentaries may eventually find their way to the History Channel.


----------



## Atunah

As much as I love history shows, I am not going to pay for yet another subscription channel. I pay enough for "cable" or whatever that is called now and some other subscriptions I have. Of course the actual history channel has so many shows now that aren't really history shows. Like everyone now has a gazillion reality shows on. 

Thanks for the info though. At least at some point I'll be able to see it. If it ever gets sold to another station.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Atunah said:


> As much as I love history shows, I am not going to pay for yet another subscription channel. I pay enough for "cable" or whatever that is called now and some other subscriptions I have. Of course the actual history channel has so many shows now that aren't really history shows. Like everyone now has a gazillion reality shows on.
> 
> Thanks for the info though. At least at some point I'll be able to see it. If it ever gets sold to another station.


At some point, somebody will put it on youtube.


----------



## Linjeakel

Atunah said:


> As much as I love history shows, I am not going to pay for yet another subscription channel. I pay enough for "cable" or whatever that is called now and some other subscriptions I have. Of course the actual history channel has so many shows now that aren't really history shows. Like everyone now has a gazillion reality shows on.
> 
> Thanks for the info though. At least at some point I'll be able to see it. If it ever gets sold to another station.


Yes, that was my thought too - I pay out more than enough as it is for cable tv and though there is the odd thing on Netflix etc that I would like to watch, it's not enough to get a subscription - I just wait for it to show up elsewhere - as it always does eventually.



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> At some point, somebody will put it on youtube.


I'm sure you're right.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Okay, tears, tension, goosebumps and we get an extended episode next week.   

It was all Boston until about the last five minutes. I loved how they handled the transition from Boston to 18th century Edinburgh.

One thing that made me happy which bothered me before


Spoiler



is how they switched Brianna from a history major to engineering.


 Now it's okay. Just one of those little details that threw me off.


----------



## readingril

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> extended episode next week.


No Outlander next week.  Two weeks.

Loved loved loved that ending.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

readingril said:


> No Outlander next week.  Two weeks.
> 
> Loved loved loved that ending.


Definitely loved the ending. And I did like the whole episode. It's good to understand why Bree wanted to meet Jamie or at least have her mother tell him about her. I hope they do the scene with the photos.

Two weeks, huh? I'm not even going to think about it. I'm just going to watch the first four episodes over again. And maybe the first season which will have to be followed by the second season and then I'll watch this season so I'm ready when the two weeks is up.

Why do they do this to us??


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I really didn't think we were going to get the reunion in this episode. When Claire was looking up at the moon, I thought that was the end of the episode. Then when she left in the taxi, I thought it was the end. When she stepped out of the carriage, I thought it was the end. Then she kept walking and walking and walking and I was sure they would find a place to end the scene, especially when she opened the door, the bell rang and the music stopped.

All we could hear was the sound of her footsteps and her breathing and it kept going to that perfect ending. The music only started up again when Jamie turned around. Perfect, perfect, perfect.


----------



## CegAbq

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I really didn't think we were going to get the reunion in this episode. When Claire was looking up at the moon, I thought that was the end of the episode. Then when she left in the taxi, I thought it was the end. When she stepped out of the carriage, I thought it was the end. Then she kept walking and walking and walking and I was sure they would find a place to end the scene, especially when she opened the door, the bell rang and the music stopped.
> 
> All we could hear was the sound of her footsteps and her breathing and it kept going to that perfect ending. The music only started up again when Jamie turned around. Perfect, perfect, perfect.


FURTHER REFLECTIONS ...

Loving the music from the 60s (my music era)

Loved the deviations to move the story along (but as I keep saying, I have no idea whether any of this makes sense to someone who has not read the books)

Episode 5 didn't feel so rushed

The puddle story is out of place - but wow! it worked!


----------



## Atunah

I have read the book but I don't know what was deviated from. I think its because I watch the show differently than I read the books. No clue, but I don't know what if any was different. I am sure if I picked up the book again and went though, but I read this one twice and for me that is enough. I rarely re-read. 

That was a great episode. I was on the edge of my seat at the end. I could almost feel her fast beating heart, the anxiety as she walked and and when she touched the sign and caressed it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Lots of deviations. It's still the same story, just presented in a different way. I like the way they brought in the gems needed to go through the stones.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Geordie was wonderful. I liked the way they began the episode. Not sure about Fergus, yet. Could have done without the background in the brothel.  Otherwise, wonderful as usual. I'd forgotten about that last scene. Very abrupt ending. 

Did I mention that Jamie looks adorable with glasses?


----------



## Atunah

Ah yes the glasses, I approve.  

I was worried about Mr. Willoughwby, so far I haven't cringed yet. So that is good. 

Its really picking up after this episode, I cannot wait. I loved the print shop set, so cool looking. They said in the after that they recommissioned the herb/apothecary shop from last season. His name now has promptly fallen out of my head.  

My husband, who never read the books so has no clue what is to happen, kept going, oh oh. He feels like Jamie has a secret


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Maitre Raymond.

I'm glad to hear that someone who hasn't read the books is into the TV series. I bet your DH will never guess the secret.  

I think Mr. Willoughby would have been better if they'd dressed him in Chinese clothes like in the book. 

Fergus and Young Ian are my two favorite characters after Jamie and Claire. Especially Young Ian. I didn't think I was going to like the actor for Young Ian, but he was fine. 

I can't believe this is Episode 6 already.


----------



## CegAbq

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I can't believe this is Episode 6 already.


_And there are only a total of 13_


----------



## CegAbq

Oh my goodness -- I never saw that ending coming!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> Oh my goodness -- I never saw that ending coming!


Once I got over the shock, I remembered it from the book.


----------



## CegAbq

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Once I got over the shock, I remembered it from the book.


Yeah, but


Spoiler



I thought it took place in the basement of somewhere where the liquor was stored & that it was Mr. Willoughby who shot him


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> Yeah, but
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it took place in the basement of somewhere where the liquor was stored & that it was Mr. Willoughby who shot him


You may be right. I'll have to check.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Yes, it was 


Spoiler



Willoughby in the brothel. The casks were stored in the basement there.


----------



## CegAbq

Found 2 very nice pieces - one a video, the other a blog review of A.Malcolm

ETA - figured out my problem (ARgghhhh - can't get a YouTube vid embedded) Jamie & Claire | A Thousand Years
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5tGzbCmAjg






Then,
A REVIEW IN THREE ACTS: OUTLANDER 3:06 "A. MALCOLM"


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Act III - What a beautifully written summing up of what this episode accomplished. I wasn't disappointed at all.

Yes, the reunion in the print shop is something we all loved and I thought they hit all the elements. What was done so beautifully and expanded from the book is the mixture of tenderness and shyness in their coming together and truly finding each other at last. <sigh>

I wasn't sure about the casting of Young Ian in the beginning but since I was checking on the scene in the brothel with Mr. W., I just naturally started reading. Now all I can see when I read Young Ian's scenes is the boy on the screen. I'm so glad he worked out since YI is one of my favorite characters.

Can't wait for the return to Lallybroch.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Spoiler



Looks like they changed the whole Archibald and Margaret Campbell story. Funny that Margaret kept saying "Abandawe" since that doesn't happen until well into the book. I'm not sure I remember correctly but didn't the bones Claire and Joe Abernathy identified come from Abandawe? And wouldn't Claire recognize the name when she heard it?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Good Grief!! Another five minute episode!


----------



## CegAbq

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Good Grief!! Another five minute episode!


----------



## Harriet Schultz

I just watched the preview for next week's return to Lallybroch episode and it promises to be better than last week's lackluster (IMHO) show. It's great to see Jenny again!

https://media.bookbub.com/blog/2017/11/02/outlander-clip-season-3-episode-8-lallybroch-return/


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Harriet Schultz said:


> I just watched the preview for next week's return to Lallybroch episode and it promises to be better than last week's lackluster (IMHO) show. It's great to see Jenny again!
> 
> https://media.bookbub.com/blog/2017/11/02/outlander-clip-season-3-episode-8-lallybroch-return/


I'll tell you what was wrong with last week's show. It was Jamie. There was no emotion, no feeling in anything he said or did. I was really surprised. It was like SH phoned his part in.

On the other hand, I loved Young Ian almost as much as I loved him in the books. That preview does look really good.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

<sigh>

I always watch the afterward part and quite often, they express what I'm thinking. Yes, we lose a few things here and there, but they always manage to bring more depth to the story. The undercurrents, the doubts, the anger and betrayal.

And for those of you who've read the book, I'm sure you know how they ended the episode.


Spoiler



Young Ian being kidnapped.


 Goosebumps.

After Ep 7, they are definitely back on track.


----------



## readingril

Yeah... I didn't like last week much. Did enjoy the flashbacks in this week's ep!


----------



## CegAbq

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> <sigh>
> 
> I always watch the afterward part and quite often, they express what I'm thinking. Yes, we lose a few things here and there, but they always manage to bring more depth to the story. The undercurrents, the doubts, the anger and betrayal.
> 
> And for those of you who've read the book, I'm sure you know how they ended the episode.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Young Ian being kidnapped.
> 
> 
> Goosebumps.
> 
> After Ep 7, they are definitely back on track.


Have to wait until about 9pm tonight! Don't want to Wait!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

readingril said:


> Yeah... I didn't like last week much. Did enjoy the flashbacks in this week's ep!


That's exactly what I mean. Now we can see why Jamie got caught up in the moment.


----------



## CegAbq

Rewatching 'First Wife' Loved the scene


Spoiler



where Jamie is getting ready for Claire to remove the birdshot - they are both so angrily sexy with each other



And I'm really liking young Ian!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> Rewatching 'First Wife' Loved the scene
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> where Jamie is getting ready for Claire to remove the birdshot - they are both so angrily sexy with each other
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm really liking young Ian!


The very air crackled!


----------



## Atunah

Spoiler



His face when she pulled the needle out of her pouch and primed it. Priceless



I laughed so hard at that.

I am really concerned that these episodes are apparently broadcast in time crunch machine. They seem like they are barely 20 minutes long. They just fly by and then wait another week. Yet other shows, often things hubby wants to watch, time crawls and it never ends.


----------



## CegAbq

Atunah said:


> I am really concerned that these episodes are apparently broadcast in time crunch machine. They seem like they are barely 20 minutes long. They just fly by and then wait another week. Yet other shows, often things hubby wants to watch, time crawls and it never ends.


And there are only 5 more episodes 
But it is very interesting to see what they keep, what they modify, and how it all comes together so beautifully (most of the time)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> And there are only 5 more episodes
> But it is very interesting to see what they keep, what they modify, and how it all comes together so beautifully (most of the time)


Only five more episodes!!! I'm depressed already.


----------



## CegAbq

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Only five more episodes!!! I'm depressed already.


Well, I've got them all recorded until the BluRay comes out - so I'll just be re-watching regularly


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> Well, I've got them all recorded until the BluRay comes out - so I'll just be re-watching regularly


I bought Season 1 on Instant Video because I'm trying to avoid getting physical DVDs. But since I have Starz, Zon won't let me buy the Instant Video. They tell me to watch it on Starz since I have a subscription.


----------



## CegAbq

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> ...But since I have Starz, Zon won't let me buy the Instant Video. They tell me to watch it on Starz since I have a subscription.


{pout}


----------



## readingril

Are you planning on keeping Starz when the season is over? I'm betting if you cancel you'll be able to purchase the Instant Video from Amazon.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

readingril said:


> Are you planning on keeping Starz when the season is over? I'm betting if you cancel you'll be able to purchase the Instant Video from Amazon.


That might work. I was going to cancel it after Season 2 but Starz has a lot of movies I like so I kept it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

https://media3.giphy.com/media/l2JIn1SiIWVm8iPUQ/200.gif#275-grid1

There's hundreds of them here.

https://giphy.com/gifs/outlander-season-3-l2QDUWpxiaUZsP5qo


----------



## CegAbq

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> https://media3.giphy.com/media/l2JIn1SiIWVm8iPUQ/200.gif#275-grid1
> 
> There's hundreds of them here.
> 
> https://giphy.com/gifs/outlander-season-3-l2QDUWpxiaUZsP5qo


Very Cool!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Starz sends me an email when the episode is available. Yay!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Starz sends me an email when the episode is available. Yay!!!


I missed the email so I just watched it. The best part was


Spoiler



Mr. Willoughby's life story


. Very well done. A lot of good moments from the book, too. Fergus is growing on me.


----------



## Atunah

Ships ships, ships everywhere. I love ships.   I know want a house and then I want one room in that imaginary house to be turned into a ship chamber, preferably the captains. I told my husband as we were watching. I just got a side eye.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Atunah said:


> Ships ships, ships everywhere. I love ships.  I know want a house and then I want one room in that imaginary house to be turned into a ship chamber, preferably the captains. I told my husband as we were watching. I just got a side eye.


So, he didn't go for it, huh?

I got the urge to play the music from Pirates of the Caribbean.

The Porpoise looked exactly like the HMS Victory that I saw in Bristol.


----------



## CegAbq

Having a bit of trouble with the pronunciation of Marsali's name:
Davina Porter pronounced it 'Mar SAH lee', but
here in the TV series, it sounds very different. Maybe 'MAR sah lee'


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> Having a bit of trouble with the pronunciation of Marsali's name:
> Davina Porter pronounced it 'Mar SAH lee', but
> here in the TV series, it sounds very different. Maybe 'MAR sah lee'


In my head, it's always been MAR sah lee.


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> Ships ships, ships everywhere. I love ships.  I know want a house and then I want one room in that imaginary house to be turned into a ship chamber, preferably the captains. I told my husband as we were watching. I just got a side eye.


I heard that they recycled some of the ships from Black Sails. If you like ships and sea fights, it's a good Starz series to watch. Much gritter than Outlander and not a romance, but I did love it.


----------



## cagnes

CegAbq said:


> Having a bit of trouble with the pronunciation of Marsali's name:
> Davina Porter pronounced it 'Mar SAH lee', but
> here in the TV series, it sounds very different. Maybe 'MAR sah lee'


Same for me! it will take a little while to get used to hearing it pronounced that way.


----------



## cagnes

Just came across this cover. Wow, look at Jamie in that outfit!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

cagnes said:


> Just came across this cover. Wow, look at Jamie in that outfit!


Goodness, he looks like a teenager. He can take me to the prom in that outfit any day.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Here's a bunch of articles from EW including a video of the photoshoot.

http://ew.com/outlander/


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I don't think anyone posted these two new cast members for Season 4.

https://media.bookbub.com/blog/2017/10/11/outlander-season-4-cast-announcement/


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Cagnes, I see in your sig you're reading Seven Stones to Stand or Fall. I just got that from the library. What a doorstopper!!

I had already read Roger's father's story and two of the Lord John's. I was really only interested in Virgins, Ian and Jamie in France. The ebook was only $3.99 so I picked it up. Reading it now.


----------



## Tripp

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I don't think anyone posted these two new cast members for Season 4.
> 
> https://media.bookbub.com/blog/2017/10/11/outlander-season-4-cast-announcement/


And apparently they have started production of season 4...that's good. Love the casting but in my imagination Jocasta was already silver haired. Was that me or was it written that way in the book? And I know the picture is not from Outlander so she still could be.


----------



## CegAbq

Tripp said:


> And apparently they have started production of season 4...that's good. Love the casting but in my imagination Jocasta was already silver haired. Was that me or was it written that way in the book? And I know the picture is not from Outlander so she still could be.


She absolutely was white haired & I'm sure Kennedy's will be for filming as well


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> She absolutely was white haired & I'm sure Kennedy's will be for filming as well


And blind. I wonder if they are going to include that.


----------



## CegAbq

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> And blind. I wonder if they are going to include that.


Her blindness was such an important part of her character & actions, I would think they would have to.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> Her blindness was such an important part of her character & actions, I would think they would have to.


And yet, they completely changed the character of Rev. Campbell by making him a fortune teller instead of a minister. You just never know what these writers will do. But they do seem to have a method to their madness.


----------



## CegAbq

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> And yet, they completely changed the character of Rev. Campbell by making him a fortune teller instead of a minister. You just never know what these writers will do. But they do seem to have a method to their madness.


All true!


----------



## cagnes

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Cagnes, I see in your sig you're reading Seven Stones to Stand or Fall. I just got that from the library. What a doorstopper!!
> 
> I had already read Roger's father's story and two of the Lord John's. I was really only interested in Virgins, Ian and Jamie in France. The ebook was only $3.99 so I picked it up. Reading it now.


Virgins was also the story I was most interested in reading. I started Seven Stones awhile back & I really should get back to it. I read one story from it, then read a few novels and so on, so it taking a long time to finish it.



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Here's a bunch of articles from EW including a video of the photoshoot.
> 
> http://ew.com/outlander/


Good stuff!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I was looking for an Outlander calendar and saw a bunch of other stuff. I resisted all but the shopping bag. I wasn't looking for a mug although they have a wonderful one that's out of stock. But while browsing, I came across this one that I got a kick out of.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Okay, now they are killing me. I already have a life size cutout of Han Solo from the original Star Wars. Now they are throwing a life size (75") cutout of Jamie. There's a Scottish version and a French version.

Don't you think Han could use a friend?

https://www.amazon.com/Jamie-Fraser-Scottish-Outlander-Cardboard/dp/B01MRNW7VA/ref=pd_lutyp_sspa_dk_typ_pt_comp_2_1?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B01MRNW7VA&pd_rd_r=QEM4709HH6REZPWWWSW5&pd_rd_w=jVN8D&pd_rd_wg=Wo3rw&pf_rd_i=desktop-typ-carousels&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_p=3349340602&pf_rd_r=QEM4709HH6REZPWWWSW5&pf_rd_s=desktop-typ-carousels&pf_rd_t=40701&refRID=QEM4709HH6REZPWWWSW5&th=1


----------



## CegAbq

I've seen postings from some of you suggesting that you weren't completely enamoured of DG's later novels in the Outlander series. I think I must be a rather undiscriminating reader - I am so wound up in the series that I have not had any disappointments so far.

So if any of you are of a similar vein of being happy with all of the novels so far, here is an excerpt from 'Go Tell the Bees That I am Gone' ... 'A Bit ofTrouble'

(I might add that there are other series where I have tired of later books, but not here in the Outlander series)


----------



## CegAbq

And another interesting tidbit

WATCH OUT ... THIS BLOG POST CONTAINS SPOILERS: 'Outlander': The story behind that horseshoe, and the latest Easter egg'

The post points out that


Spoiler



it 'wasn't the only surprise added to "The Doldrums." The stern of the Artemis featured an Easter egg from season 2 - a wooden statue that first appeared in the French brothel where Jamie met Bonnie Prince Charlie and young Fergus.'



I don't remember


Spoiler



that statue from the brothel ... so I'll have to go back & rewatch a few episodes to fine it!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> I've seen postings from some of you suggesting that you weren't completely enamoured of DG's later novels in the Outlander series. I think I must be a rather undiscriminating reader - I am so wound up in the series that I have not had any disappointments so far.
> 
> So if any of you are of a similar vein of being happy with all of the novels so far, here is an excerpt from 'Go Tell the Bees That I am Gone' ... 'A Bit ofTrouble'
> 
> (I might add that there are other series where I have tired of later books, but not here in the Outlander series)


That doesn't mean you are undiscriminating at all. As they say, YMMV. Even though I'm not all that happy with subsequent books, I've kept reading all these years.

I finished reading _Virgins _late last night. It was good but disappointing at the same time. Young Jamie and Ian in France before _Outlander_. I expected it to be more about what happened to Ian there. Instead, it was just a story of one of their adventures. It did show the close relationship between Ian and Jamie and I suspect there might be a sequel since the last thing they said was that


Spoiler



The King of Prussia needs good men.


----------



## CegAbq

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> That doesn't mean you are undiscriminating at all.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


>


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Heaven and Earth

Not a lot of Jamie. This is Claire's episode. CB just gets better and better as Claire. I loved at the end


Spoiler



they played the druids music when she jumps into the ocean.


 Of course


Spoiler



Elias Pound's death was a tear jerker.


----------



## Atunah

*sniffs. Got something in my eye.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Atunah said:


> *sniffs. Got something in my eye.


Yeah, there's a lot of that going around.


----------



## CegAbq

Ugh! Life has been so busy at my house I haven't had a chance to watch yet!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> Ugh! Life has been so busy at my house I haven't had a chance to watch yet!


Just ... just kick everyone out! Heavens, 24 hours late. Maybe this will help.


----------



## CegAbq

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> ... Maybe this will help.


Yum, that helps indeed!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> Yum, that helps indeed!


It's the photo on my shopping bag. Not that I'm going to shop with it. I'll be putting it up on my wall in the den where I can see it.


----------



## readingril

Still haven't watched this week's episode due to all the things going on with my [NOT] kitchen. It's down to bare bones, we're cooking with a microwave, toaster oven. The process this week has been subtle, electrical and plumbing, and passing those inspections (YAY!). I picked out paint yesterday the color is called Paperwhite. I think I can remember that!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

readingril said:


> Still haven't watched this week's episode due to all the things going on with my [NOT] kitchen. It's down to bare bones, we're cooking with a microwave, toaster oven. The process this week has been subtle, electrical and plumbing, and passing those inspections (YAY!). I picked out paint yesterday the color is called Paperwhite. I think I can remember that!


Good luck! I redid my kitchen last summer. Paint, flooring, counter tops, but nothing so heavy duty as electrical and plumbing. Now I find I'm going to have to do some electrical because I need two more dedicated lines.

It's an exhausting process but I know you're going to love it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Watching now.

Warning ...


Spoiler



/sssssnnnnnnaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaake! Big fat boa slithering across Claire. I hate snakes.


 And goats instead of sheep.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Apparently, there were no sheep where they were filming.

Again, Cat B. was outstanding. Loved Father Fogden and Mamacita. Only one very small disappointment.


Spoiler



Marsali didn't get to wear Ermenegilda's dress. Mamacita referenced it, we saw it hanging up, but Claire never asked for it for Marsali.


----------



## CegAbq

LOVED ...


Spoiler



that Cat did her own scene with the SNAKE! I am comfortable with snakes so it was a lot of fun ...



Just an FYI: Me, in Benin


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thank you soooooooo much for that visual. <shudder>

I used to love going to the snake house in our zoo. Years later, at a petting zoo, I saw my youngest (she was ten) with a snake draped around her neck and I froze. Since then I can't stand to see even a baby snake wiggling across the road.


----------



## CegAbq

Gertie (or any others), if my snake pic is distressing, let me know & I'll remove it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> Gertie (or any others), if my snake pic is distressing, let me know & I'll remove it.


Nah, it's fine. I'm already well past it.

So, what did you think of the Ep? And is it really only two more? Next week's looks great from the preview.


----------



## CegAbq

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Nah, it's fine. I'm already well past it.
> 
> So, what did you think of the Ep? And is it really only two more? Next week's looks great from the preview.


Yes there are really only 2 episodes left - so very very sad
I watched the episode "quickly" - I didn't want to wait but have much to do around the house these days as daughter #2 is getting married in Ireland on 12/22 & I'm sewing my own outfit, & we are trying to get Christmas things done well ahead of our 12/16 departure date!

So I didn't watch very closely, have it recorded to watch more intently later on - but I did enjoy it & was fine with the storyline departures


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> Yes there are really only 2 episodes left - so very very sad
> I watched the episode "quickly" - I didn't want to wait but have much to do around the house these days as daughter #2 is getting married in Ireland on 12/22 & I'm sewing my own outfit, & we are trying to get Christmas things done well ahead of our 12/16 departure date!
> 
> So I didn't watch very closely, have it recorded to watch more intently later on - but I did enjoy it & was fine with the storyline departures


Wow! Congratulations to you and your family.


----------



## CegAbq

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Wow! Congratulations to you and your family.


Thanks! Really looking forward to it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

OMG


Spoiler



Geillis! Of course, if you read the book you weren't surprised by her showing up, but Lottie Verbeek really pulled off her bizarre reappearance. And the part where you see her in that yellow robe moving snakelike around Young Ian? Mesmerizing.



Not sure what's happening with the Campbells. I don't think we're going to get the


Spoiler



most holy fella storyline or Margaret joining the maroons.


 All I can say is my tongue is hanging out for more. In one way, I can't wait until next week, but in another way, that will be the last episode for this season.


----------



## Atunah

Holy crap this episode.     

I need to rewatch. Hubby kept talking and our receiver died so we have to use the puny TV speakers and its really hard for me to hear them talking. So I have to watch again with captions.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Atunah said:


> Holy crap this episode.
> 
> I need to rewatch. Hubby kept talking and our receiver died so we have to use the puny TV speakers and its really hard for me to hear them talking. So I have to watch again with captions.


I usually have to watch with captions. Holy crap is right. The interaction between all the characters especially Jamie and Claire (of course) Lord John and Mrs. Abernathy of Rose Hall was so well done. Next week is going to be dynamite.

They aren't doing anything nasty like skipping a week again, are they?


----------



## CegAbq

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> ...
> They aren't doing anything nasty like skipping a week again, are they?


Nope - it's on the schedule for December 10 ... and then NO MORE UNTIL WHO KNOWS WHEN..... ***sob***


----------



## CegAbq

Still watching ... but whoaaa ... the Claire's discovery of


Spoiler



Geilis


 is intense ... more later ...
...
Finished watching ... WILL REWATCH, so much there ... LOVED the after-show commentary, great perspective
...
While ALWAYS loving the original writing of these "scenes", additionally loving them being brought to screen
...
Never expected word-for-word rendition & this episode is really great


Spoiler



LOVED having Geilles being much more attractive than imagining her as a giant "slug" as portrayed in print


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> Still watching ... but whoaaa ... the Claire's discovery of
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Geilis
> 
> 
> is intense ... more later ...
> ...
> Finished watching ... WILL REWATCH, so much there ... LOVED the after-show commentary, great perspective
> ...
> While ALWAYS loving the original writing of these "scenes", additionally loving them being brought to screen
> ...
> Never expected word-for-word rendition & this episode is really great
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> LOVED having Geilles being much more attractive than imagining her as a giant "slug" as portrayed in print


Since "The Bakra" had a giant ego, I never understood her letting herself go in the books.


Spoiler



And she was much creepier, also more in character. She was more sinister in the book. Did you notice her neck piece (can't call it a necklace) at the reception? Very spidery. In fact her whole outfit was very Gothic right down to the colors. Reminded me of Kenya's evil outfit on Project Runway.



The color is bad in this photo. It was the same shade as you know who wore last night.


----------



## CegAbq

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Since "The Bakra" had a giant ego, I never understood her letting herself go in the books.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> And she was much creepier, also more in character. She was more sinister in the book. Did you notice her neck piece (can't call it a necklace) at the reception? Very spidery. In fact her whole outfit was very Gothic right down to the colors. Reminded me of Kenya's evil outfit on Project Runway.
> 
> 
> 
> The color is bad in this photo. It was the same shade as you know who wore last night.


I didn't notice - something to look forward to on the rewatch 


Spoiler



And I truly LOVED the goat's blood scene - very powerful!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> I didn't notice - something to look forward to on the rewatch
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> And I truly LOVED the goat's blood scene - very powerful!


LV played that scene for all it was worth!!!


----------



## Harriet Schultz

I love, love, loved this episode that seemed just 5 minutes long. So much happened, but the puzzler for me was the 200 year old babe described in the prophesy by Margaret that Geillis latched on to. 


Spoiler



I then saw a tweet from Sofie Skelton (sp?) aka Briana, that said that perfectly described her!


----------



## CegAbq

Harriet Schultz said:


> I love, love, loved this episode that seemed just 5 minutes long. So much happened, but the puzzler for me was the 200 year old babe described in the prophesy by Margaret that Geillis latched on to.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I then saw a tweet from Sofie Skelton (sp?) aka Briana, that said that perfectly described her!


Wow - don't do twitter too much, so didn't see that; another point for the rewatch!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Harriet Schultz said:


> I love, love, loved this episode that seemed just 5 minutes long. So much happened, but the puzzler for me was the 200 year old babe described in the prophesy by Margaret that Geillis latched on to.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I then saw a tweet from Sofie Skelton (sp?) aka Briana, that said that perfectly described her!





Spoiler



Yes, and Jemmy was born in the past. He's the one.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and Jemmy was born in the past. He's the one.


Ah, right. That's what happens when the book was read too many years ago to remember it all. I actually like that I have few preconceived notions each week and can just go with wherever the tv version takes me.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Wife and I watched Sunday's episode last night.... I've watched pretty much every episode this season, and most of season one... the start of season two... anyway...

They bring Young Ian into the room with the woman's blood-drenched foot rising.... she stands and turns... says her name....

I audibly gasp.

And now we have to wait to see what happens to Jamie. Argh! What's John going to do?!?!?!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sean Sweeney said:


> Wife and I watched Sunday's episode last night.... I've watched pretty much every episode this season, and most of season one... the start of season two... anyway...
> 
> They bring Young Ian into the room with the woman's blood-drenched foot rising.... she stands and turns... says her name....
> 
> I audibly gasp.
> 
> And now we have to wait to see what happens to Jamie. Argh! What's John going to do?!?!?!


And it's only Tuesday!!!

It doesn't really help a lot to have read the books and know the outcome because we don't know how they are going to handle it in the series.

You really should go back and watch the rest of Season Two.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Just came across this great article on himself and Outlander's fans. Know any of those

[URL=http://www.townandcountrymag]http://www.townandcountrymag.com/leisure/arts-and-culture/a13980812/who-are-sam-heughan-outlander-fans-heughans-heughligans/[/url]


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Harriet Schultz said:


> Just came across this great article on himself and Outlander's fans. Know any of those
> 
> [URL=http://www.townandcountrymag]http://www.townandcountrymag.com/leisure/arts-and-culture/a13980812/who-are-sam-heughan-outlander-fans-heughans-heughligans/[/url]


Besides me? Nah.


----------



## Linjeakel

I'm doing the same with season 3 as I did with 2 - I'm not watching till it's finished then I'm going to binge watch the whole lot. Merry Christmas to me!  

Season 1 had 16 eps and season 2 had 13. So is episode 13 next week the last one for season 3?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Linjeakel said:


> I'm doing the same with season 3 as I did with 2 - I'm not watching till it's finished then I'm going to binge watch the whole lot. Merry Christmas to me!
> 
> Season 1 had 16 eps and season 2 had 13. So is episode 13 next week the last one for season 3?


Yes.


----------



## Meemo

We always watch with captions - DH can't catch what the Scots are saying otherwise!



Atunah said:


> Holy crap this episode.
> 
> I need to rewatch. Hubby kept talking and our receiver died so we have to use the puny TV speakers and its really hard for me to hear them talking. So I have to watch again with captions.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Meemo said:


> We always watch with captions - DH can't catch what the Scots are saying otherwise!


Me, too.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Question: Is it Sunday night yet?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sean Sweeney said:


> Question: Is it Sunday night yet?


Don't rush it. It's the last one.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Don't rush it. It's the last one.


For awhile.....


----------



## CegAbq

They claim they don't want any future Droughtlander ... 'Outlander' in 'early' season 5 renewal talks


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> They claim they don't want any future Droughtlander ... 'Outlander' in 'early' season 5 renewal talks


Oh, that is good news.

Meanwhile, I'm getting ready to chew my fingernails to the bone during today's episode. I'm keeping my email open so I get the notice as soon as it's posted.


----------



## CegAbq

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Oh, that is good news.
> 
> Meanwhile, I'm getting ready to chew my fingernails to the bone during today's episode. I'm keeping my email open so I get the notice as soon as it's posted.


I don't know whether a subscription is different than having STARZ as part of a cable package (which is what I have) - but, although I cannot watch right now, it's available to watch through my cable package.


----------



## CegAbq

Just got my email about 3 minutes ago - enjoy, Gertie!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> Just got my email about 3 minutes ago - enjoy, Gertie!


Oh, I definitely enjoyed. I really liked what they did with this episode. Flashbacks were very well done. No sooner did I say to myself, that reminds me of ..., than the flashback popped up.


Spoiler



Willoughby redeemed. Yes!


 Loved John's part.

Okay, you readers out there. Tell me if I'm nuts or I remember correctly. *But don't look at this spoiler until you've seen the episode.*


Spoiler



Book 1 when Jamie and Claire were in the hot springs below the Abbey, I'm pretty sure that's when he teased Claire about the noises she made when they made love. Right? Certainly not in Book 3. Right?



I hope by next season I remember to have some Kleenex handy.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Just watched it. Great end to the season! Good job, John Gray! And a nice touch to include Joe in the episode.

Hoped


Spoiler



Bae-anna


 would have come through tonight, but I know that's in the next season.

Going to have to catch up with book two and three... at some point.


----------



## Atunah

OMG again. I am going to have to watch the last 2 episodes again, way too much stuff happened. I want to take in the scenery and costumes more next time, when I am not sitting on the edge of my seat. 

Having read the book means nothing I found out. I can't retain all the little details in such long books. So its always kind of new to me.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

This season's last two episodes were so jam-packed that the 50 minutes (why not a full hour?) flew by fast enough to leave me breathless.

I was sure that the finale was going to end


Spoiler



with the cloud vortex and was so happy to see Jamie and Claire on the beach. I will miss Lord John who was terrific, as always, in his set down of Lt.Captain (can't remember his name just now) who wanted to arrest Jamie.


 Great episode.

Does anyone know when the next season will start?


----------



## CegAbq

Just watched (but only "with one eye" -- had some work-work I needed to do tonight, which I did while watching the episode). Saw that several others were indicating that a rewatch (or two or three) would be necessary, I just needed to know the general framework of how this episode was handled.

Having re-read & re-listened to Diana G's/Davnina Porter's versions (multiple times) ... I am ever so grateful that Ron D Moore & company have given us all such a wonderful additional media in which to revel in and sooooo enjoy the Outlander Universe that DG started !!!!!

Print (as created & initiated by Herself) ... Audio (as marvelously narrated by Davina Porter) ... Screen (as brought to life by the fabulous Ron D Moore & everyone he brought with him) ... us Outlander Universe fans are so INCREDIBLY blessed for these rich resources !!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> Just watched (but only "with one eye" -- had some work-work I needed to do tonight, which I did while watching the episode). Saw that several others were indicating that a rewatch (or two or three) would be necessary, I just needed to know the general framework of how this episode was handled.
> 
> Having re-read & re-listened to Diana G's/Davnina Porter's versions (multiple times) ... I am ever so grateful that Ron D Moore & company have given us all such a wonderful additional media in which to revel in and sooooo enjoy the Outlander Universe that DG started !!!!!
> 
> Print (as created & initiated by Herself) ... Audio (as marvelously narrated by Davina Porter) ... Screen (as brought to life by the fabulous Ron D Moore & everyone he brought with him) ... us Outlander Universe fans are so INCREDIBLY blessed for these rich resources !!!!


DOUBLE THUMBS UP!!!!!

Notice we've all praised Lord John. David Berry was outstanding in that scene.

There are always things left out, but what they've given us has taken the books to a whole 'nother level and what they've added made the story even richer.



Harriet Schultz said:


> This season's last two episodes were so jam-packed that the 50 minutes (why not a full hour?) flew by fast enough to leave me breathless.
> 
> I was sure that the finale was going to end
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> with the cloud vortex and was so happy to see Jamie and Claire on the beach. I will miss Lord John who was terrific, as always, in his set down of Lt.Captain (can't remember his name just now) who wanted to arrest Jamie.
> 
> 
> Great episode.
> 
> Does anyone know when the next season will start?


_*Next Sunday!*_ I wish.

I stopped reading Drums of Autumn halfway through but I have every faith RDM will turn the book into something I will love.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

So much to look forward to over the course of the next year plus: The Last Jedi this week, Doctor Who Christmas Special and perhaps a new season...

I'm actually looking forward to this Counterpart show they promoted. ... no Game of Thrones for a while, maybe more than a year... something has to fill in my Sunday night viewing.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sean Sweeney said:


> So much to look forward to over the course of the next year plus: The Last Jedi this week, Doctor Who Christmas Special and perhaps a new season...
> 
> I'm actually looking forward to this Counterpart show they promoted. ... no Game of Thrones for a while, maybe more than a year... something has to fill in my Sunday night viewing.


Yes, thank goodness for The Last Jedi. My tickets are for Sunday, so at least I'm covered for one week. Let's see. There have been 42 episodes and if I watch one episode starting from season one, episode one, that will take me to September 30, 2018. No good. I'll have to go for every five days.


----------



## CegAbq

Nice recap of interview with RDM here on the 'Outlander' Season Three Finale, Seasons Four and Five, and Tobias  ... nice that it provides the text as well as vid -- I hate listening to vids usually because I can read a lot faster, but I know other generations/audiences prefer vids


----------



## CegAbq

And a Season 4 trailer/teaser ... says Outlander returns in 2018, so seems like maybe not so long of a Droughtlander this time around


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> Nice recap of interview with RDM here on the 'Outlander' Season Three Finale, Seasons Four and Five, and Tobias  ... nice that it provides the text as well as vid -- I hate listening to vids usually because I can read a lot faster, but I know other generations/audiences prefer vids


RDM talked about maybe some radical changes in the storyline for Drums of Autumn and I know some people will be upset about that, but his changes almost always enhance the story. We see things that we could only have imagined. Honestly, since I didn't care for the book that much, I'm looking forward to what he's going to do.

There are places where he could definitely


Spoiler



bring back Frank in flashback. I'm pretty sure it was in book four that Bree talks about how he made sure she could ride and shoot and then later on in the series, book eight I believe, where Bree is at Lallybroch and finds a letter from Frank in the desk.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Say it isn't so, Ron!

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/apple-orders-space-drama-ronald-d-moore-1068257

But ... but ... what about us? What about Outlander?


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Say it isn't so, Ron!
> 
> https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/apple-orders-space-drama-ronald-d-moore-1068257
> 
> But ... but ... what about us? What about Outlander?


AAK! Must be some big bucks involved that he couldn't resist and I agree -- what about Outlander? Is this a sign that STARZ isn't renewing another season and so Ron is moving on to his next gig? As I said before, AAK!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just found another article. Apparently RDM was also producing _another _series while doing Outlander.

"DEADLINE: You also are executive producing and writing for Amazon's Philip K Dick's Electric Dreams, which debuts on January 12."

Maybe he can successfully wear two hats? It's still upsetting.

HE'S OURS!!!!!


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Fear not. This was just posted on Twitter:

Ronald D. Moore‏Verified account @RonDMoore
4m4 minutes ago

*Just to be clear: I'm not leaving Outlander! We're well into filming S4 and talking about S5.*


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Harriet Schultz said:


> Fear not. This was just posted on Twitter:
> 
> Ronald D. Moore‏Verified account @RonDMoore
> 4m4 minutes ago
> 
> *Just to be clear: I'm not leaving Outlander! We're well into filming S4 and talking about S5.*


Oh, he must have gotten a flood of tweets. There would be a world-wide mass uprising if he did.


----------



## Atunah

Its kind of funny though. This is not a fandom you mess with.  

I also wonder if a lot of the day to day stuff is also done by the executive producers. Aren't those the ones that do a lot of the talking on the after the show bits they show on Starz? That way Moore can work on more than one project as he has great people to put his vision onto film. They seem pretty enthusiastic and also seem to be the ones that often come up with some of the workarounds from book to screen. 

Still kind of funny to imagine his tweet account going insane on his phone.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Atunah said:


> Its kind of funny though. This is not a fandom you mess with.
> 
> I also wonder if a lot of the day to day stuff is also done by the executive producers. Aren't those the ones that do a lot of the talking on the after the show bits they show on Starz? That way Moore can work on more than one project as he has great people to put his vision onto film. They seem pretty enthusiastic and also seem to be the ones that often come up with some of the workarounds from book to screen.
> 
> Still kind of funny to imagine his tweet account going insane on his phone.


Yes, but I think he's taking them with him.


----------



## CegAbq

Look what I got for a late Christmas present !!! Outlander Infinity Scarf


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> Look what I got for a late Christmas present !!! Outlander Infinity Scarf


Wow! How unusual. I wonder what that quote is from? I can't place it.


----------



## CegAbq

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Wow! How unusual. I wonder what that quote is from? I can't place it.


It's some early parts of Outlander. What I've been able to read so far is that there is


Spoiler



a long passage from the beginning of Outlander through where Dougal began questioning Clair in the cottage & then some of the last scene when Claire & Jamie are in the underground pool at the Abbey.


----------



## CegAbq

From Diana: A Small Gift in Honor of My Birthday

And Starz Releasing Another Look at 'Outlander' Season Four this Sunday


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> From Diana: A Small Gift in Honor of My Birthday
> 
> And Starz Releasing Another Look at 'Outlander' Season Four this Sunday


I'm in the hospital with the flu and other complications but now I feel so much better. Thank you.


----------



## CegAbq

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'm in the hospital with the flu and other complications but now I feel so much better. Thank you.


Oh - hope you feel better soon 

And glad I could add a little bit of cheer.


----------



## CegAbq

In case anyone missed this:

Starz President Chris Albrecht Promises Many More Seasons Of 'Outlander'


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> In case anyone missed this:
> 
> Starz President Chris Albrecht Promises Many More Seasons Of 'Outlander'


Wonderful!!!


----------



## Atunah

Goodness, fans are mighty protective of Sam in the comments.  

I just watched the few minuted special thingy that my cable box recorded from Starz. Sigh. Its the same thing posted earlier today, but when I saw that in my box, I thought it was something new. So I watched it again.  . When is season 4 start? I love how they say, "this year on Outlander".  

How are you doing Gertie? I hope you feel a lot better.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Still in the hospital. Hope to be home in Wednesday.


----------



## Atunah

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Still in the hospital. Hope to be home in Wednesday.


Oh no, I am so sorry. I hope you aren't too bored in there. Dayum, that flu must have gotten you bad if you are in for that many days. I hope the Outlander tidbits are keeping your spirits up a bit. You do have a loaded kindle with you, right?

Hope for you to be much better soon


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Two tablets and my phone. I know how to travel.😇


----------



## Linjeakel

Linjeakel said:


> Thursday morning at dawn (UK time) the grave of Simon Fraser, Lord Lovat, aka 'The Fox' is being opened to discover if he's actually there!
> 
> He was the last man to be publicly beheaded in Britain and the authorities at the time said he was buried in London where he was executed. The Fraser family have always maintained he was returned to them and buried in the family vault.
> 
> Presumably they'll be able to tell if the deceased, assuming there IS a body, was beheaded or not.
> 
> If you want to know the outcome you can follow the historian Dan Snow on Twitter @thehistoryguy





Linjeakel said:


> Update: The exhumation has been completed. The body they found was lacking a head, which supports the theory that it is Simon Fraser.
> 
> Some of the remains are being taken away for DNA testing etc, the rest have been placed in a new coffin and will be reinterred in the family mauseleum.


Jamie Fraser as we all know (though it's easy to forget!) is a fictional character, not so his grandfather Simon Fraser, Lord Lovat. If anyone is interested, they've completed the testing on the headless body from the family crypt that the the Fraser family have always believed was the recovered remains of Simon - and it's NOT him. In fact, it's a young woman! Just which Fraser she is and why her head is missing are mysteries for another day. So the legend of The Fox continues and his last resting place remains a secret.

Also, I have yet to watch season 3.  I intended to do it over Christmas but ended up going to Spain to visit my brother for three weeks and never had the chance. I fully intend to watch it in one long binge viewing, at some point in the near future. I'm presuming it's worth waiting for?


----------



## CegAbq

Linjeakel said:


> 'm presuming it's worth waiting for?





Code:


[b]OH YES YES YES !!![/b]


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> [b]OH YES YES YES !!![/b]


This, this, this!!!


----------



## Linjeakel

CegAbq said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> [b]OH YES YES YES !!![/b]


LOL, now I'm really intrigued - that good, huh?

I must admit, the part I'm looking forward to seeing most is Jamie's face when Claire walks into the print shop - I hope they did that scene as I imagined it when reading the book (so long ago!).


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Linjeakel said:


> LOL, now I'm really intrigued - that good, huh?
> 
> I must admit, the part I'm looking forward to seeing most is Jamie's face when Claire walks into the print shop - I hope they did that scene as I imagined it when reading the book (so long ago!).


I think they knew they had to get that right and they did.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I think they knew they had to get that right and they did.


I hope you're home by now and feeling well. Bad flu!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Harriet Schultz said:


> I hope you're home by now and feeling well. Bad flu!!!


The flu attacked every system in my body especially my lungs. I'm home but it's going to be a long recovery. Eating well, getting rest and a bit of exercise and lots of meds, I'll make it.


----------



## CegAbq

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> The flu attacked every system in my body especially my lungs. I'm home but it's going to be a long recovery. Eating well, getting rest and a bit of exercise and lots of meds, I'll make it.


Take REALLY good care of yourself, Gertie. What you went through sounds pretty awful.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> Take REALLY good care of yourself, Gertie. What you went through sounds pretty awful.


Good days bad days. I've got good visiting nurses and PT. I'm hoping to get a home health aide for a week or two.


----------



## Linjeakel

Well, I finally got to it - I've spent the last two days binge-watching the entire season 3.  I'm glad I waited to watch it like that, it makes it so much easier to get immersed in the story.

It's been some time since I read the earlier books, years really, but it's strange how you can remember some bits really clearly, enough to notice when they do it differently. Some random thoughts:-

Jenny is still my favourite piece of casting - she's exactly as I imagined her and I love the character. The adult Fergus is OK. The adult Lord John is nothing like his description in the book, but he grew on me and I think he fits the part well. Young Ian isn't as I imagined him. I think in my mind he was a younger version of Jamie, good looking, or at least with some charisma. The actor may grow into the part as Ian's life gets more serious. I had imagined Mr. Willoughby as a younger man.

Jamie and John's very complicated relationship seems to have been reduced to "you're my captor so you're my enemy" then "you made a pass at me so you're disgusting" then "you're taking care of my son so you're a great friend" without any intervening feelings. There's a lot more to it in the book and for those of us who have also read the Lord John books, in particular _The Scottish Prisoner_, it's a bit disappointing. I suppose it's just a side story though and there's simply no time for those.

I may be misremembering, but I don't recall Claire and Frank having such problems, but as I said, it's been a while since I read the book. I thought they handled the difficulties of Jamie and Claire trying to reconnect very well - loved the print shop meeting.

All in all I enjoyed it - and I read this morning that filming of season 4 has just begun.....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I think the mistake they made with Mr. Willoughby was dressing him as a Scot and not as a Chinese. Of course, they changed that whole storyline.

Young Ian was supposed to be homely in the book. I was skeptical with the casting at first, but I think he worked out alright.

Yeah, Jamie and John were back and forth in the books, too. I think in later books, their relationship was more defined until the last book.


----------



## CegAbq

I received an email today letting me know that The Outlandish Companion (Revised & Updated) was on sale for $2.99 in Kindle version.
This is a revised/updated version of the original Companion, which I have in hardback.
I'm wondering whether anyone has this updated version to know whether it is worth getting (as opposed to just getting The Outlandish Companion Volume 2.
I know volume 1 covers the 1st 4 books & volume 2 covers the last 4 books.


----------



## CegAbq

Season 3 to be released on DVD/BLU-RAY on April 10, 2018

I will eventually get the "Blu-ray and Collector's Edition" but since I've got the actual episodes recorded & I have a premium Xfinity cable package, I can wait until the price comes down from the pre-order price of $55.99. I like the premium version so I can also get the 'digital' version & load it into my VuDu online collection.

... *No one answered my question about the Companion versions {pout}* ... so I'll pose a new question ... who has ANY of the Companion versions & which ones?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> Season 3 to be released on DVD/BLU-RAY on April 10, 2018
> 
> I will eventually get the "Blu-ray and Collector's Edition" but since I've got the actual episodes recorded & I have a premium Xfinity cable package, I can wait until the price comes down from the pre-order price of $55.99. I like the premium version so I can also get the 'digital' version & load it into my VuDu online collection.
> 
> ... *No one answered my question about the Companion versions {pout}* ... so I'll pose a new question ... who has ANY of the Companion versions & which ones?


Sorry, no companion versions here.

I was watching a vlog about Outlander (he visits all the sites) and he said that #4 is due to be released in August. Also, the Fraser's Ridge scenes are being filmed in Scotland.

He's a Scot and he never knew anything about Culloden or the Jacobites until he watched Outlander. Made him delve into his country's history. That's sort of like one of us not knowing about the War of 1812 or the Civil War.


----------



## CegAbq

New 'Outlander' Official Photo of Rollo for Season Four


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> New 'Outlander' Official Photo of Rollo for Season Four


Beautiful!!


----------



## readingril

What a beautiful pup!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

As of yesterday, the local Council of Inverness has approved building modern homes on a portion of the Culloden battlefield.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lP6x5lgyErw

It's not only historic, but it's a burial ground.


----------



## CegAbq

OK folks. I'm getting a new puppy mid-May & it will probably be male. I'm trying to decide whether to name it Rollo (even though, being a labradoodle, he will look nothing like Rollo).
...
Or maybe Bouton?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> OK folks. I'm getting a new puppy mid-May & it will probably be male. I'm trying to decide whether to name it Rollo (even though, being a labradoodle, he will look nothing like Rollo).
> ...
> Or maybe Bouton?


Bouton sounds perfect for a labradoodle. Congrats on the new puppy.


----------



## CegAbq

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Bouton sounds perfect for a labradoodle. Congrats on the new puppy.


Yeah, after I remembered him, I am thinking that sounds like a good match   (even though this dog will probably be in the 50-60 pound range).


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> Yeah, after I remembered him, I am thinking that sounds like a good match   (even though this dog will probably be in the 50-60 pound range).


Oh, my. Bouton is definitely not going to be a purse dog.

The little guy I just got from the shelter weighs eight pounds at two years old. He was a stray and the vet wants him to gain three pounds. His poor little tummy can't hold much right now so I'm feeding him small meals several times a day.


----------



## CegAbq

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Oh, my. Bouton is definitely not going to be a purse dog.
> 
> The little guy I just got from the shelter weighs eight pounds at two years old. He was a stray and the vet wants him to gain three pounds. His poor little tummy can't hold much right now so I'm feeding him small meals several times a day.


awwww <3 (kboards needs a heart emoji!)


----------



## CegAbq

Ronald D. Moore Makes 'Outlander' Season Five Unofficially Official


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> Ronald D. Moore Makes 'Outlander' Season Five Unofficially Official


Interesting that they are talking about splitting or combining books. The show is really taking on a life of its own.


----------



## CegAbq

Another tidbit I found tonight:

'Outlander' Bosses & Stars Reveal Why Jamie and Claire's Initials Scene Was Cut From Season 3! (Exclusive)

(hope this isn't a spoiler)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> Another tidbit I found tonight:
> 
> 'Outlander' Bosses & Stars Reveal Why Jamie and Claire's Initials Scene Was Cut From Season 3! (Exclusive)
> 
> (hope this isn't a spoiler)


It would have been nice if the initials were included. In fact, I didn't think they did the "crofter's cottage" scene justice especially since they weren't even in the cottage. I didn't get the sense of desperation from the show that I did from the book.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Coming 8/3, The Spy Who Dumped Me with our own Sam Heughan. Here's the teaser trailer.

https://www.thespywhodumpedme.movie/#/trailer

There are three very quick glimpses of SH and a fourth where he has a very short line.


----------



## readingril

Will it be as funny as the trailer? I want to see it!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

readingril said:


> Will it be as funny as the trailer? I want to see it!


It does look good, doesn't it.


----------



## cagnes

New TV Guide article.... Everything We Know About Outlander Season 4.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

cagnes said:


> New TV Guide article.... Everything We Know About Outlander Season 4.


Since I never reread books 4 and after, this is all going to be new to me.


----------



## CegAbq

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Since I never reread books 4 and after, this is all going to be new to me.


I find it very interesting how we each reacted to the books.
For me, each one I could not wait for it to be released & would immediately buy the audiobook version, because I so love Davina Porter's reading.
The only one that really dragged for me & I find difficult to re-read is #4 Drums of Autumn. There's just so much trouble in that one book.
If they do the whole book in one season, it will be very interesting to see what they use & what they skip.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> I find it very interesting how we each reacted to the books.
> For me, each one I could not wait for it to be released & would immediately buy the audiobook version, because I so love Davina Porter's reading.
> The only one that really dragged for me & I find difficult to re-read is #4 Drums of Autumn. There's just so much trouble in that one book.
> If they do the whole book in one season, it will be very interesting to see what they use & what they skip.


Davina Porter is fabulous. I would not have gotten into audiobooks at all if it hadn't been for her.


----------



## cagnes

Outlander Renewed for Seasons 5 and 6 - Plus, See First Season 4 Photos
Yay!!!


----------



## Atunah

Oh wow. When it first started, I wasn't sure if we'd get past the last book I read in the series. Now we are passing those. I only read the first 4 so far. I have plenty of time to read those, but honestly, I think I'll just watch those instead. I had started the 5th, but somehow couldn't get into it. 

They really did something magical with bringing those stories and characters to life on screen. This could  have all gone really really wrong, as it often does. But its been such a joy to watch and I love that the peeps behind it seem to really respect the fans, new fans, old fans and the readers. They seem to really get it I think.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

cagnes said:


> Outlander Renewed for Seasons 5 and 6 - Plus, See First Season 4 Photos
> Yay!!!


Great news but ... NOVEMBER!!!



Atunah said:


> Oh wow. When it first started, I wasn't sure if we'd get past the last book I read in the series. Now we are passing those. I only read the first 4 so far. I have plenty of time to read those, but honestly, I think I'll just watch those instead. I had started the 5th, but somehow couldn't get into it.
> 
> They really did something magical with bringing those stories and characters to life on screen. This could have all gone really really wrong, as it often does. But its been such a joy to watch and I love that the peeps behind it seem to really respect the fans, new fans, old fans and the readers. They seem to really get it I think.


That's because the fifth book started out with about 200 pages of mud and dirty diapers. Assuming they will at least skip the dirty diapers, we're already ahead of the game.


----------



## Atunah

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Great news but ... NOVEMBER!!!
> 
> That's because the fifth book started out with about 200 pages of mud and dirty diapers. Assuming they will at least skip the dirty diapers, we're already ahead of the game.


That was probably it 
Never having had kids myself and not being around any babies at all, that is just not something I want to read about.


----------



## CegAbq

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Great news but ... NOVEMBER!!!


Thanks goodness it's not Dec 31. They would still be able to say returned in 2018>


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> Thanks goodness it's not Dec 31. They would still be able to say returned in 2018>


That probably means Season 5 will be sometime around 2020. I should live so long. Not getting any younger, here.

I used to worry I wouldn't be around for the end of the HP series. I even told my BFF that she would have to sit on my grave and read the rest of the books to me. Ever practical, she said she would play the audios. Now it's nearly 11 years since the last HP and I have more to worry about. [sigh]


----------



## Gertie Kindle

SH posted this on twitter.


----------



## CegAbq

That's verra nice!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> That's verra nice!


----------



## CegAbq

Well .... _*maybe*_
OUTLANDER Season 4 premieres November 4!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> Well .... _*maybe*_
> OUTLANDER Season 4 premieres November 4!


That's my birthday! Did they plan this for me? Thank you Starz!!


----------



## CegAbq

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> That's my birthday! Did they plan this for me? Thank you Starz!!


That was one of my Grandmother's birthday as well! Great birthday present.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Here are some Season 4 photos.

https://tvline.com/gallery/outlander-season-4-photos/#!1/outlander-season-4-2018-5/


----------



## Atunah

Almost there, almost here. Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

I cannot wait. Love the pics.


----------



## CegAbq

So, WTF/WTH ... theories on why Outlander keeps getting snubbed by ...the Emmys, ... what else?


----------



## cagnes

A trailer to help tide us over till November. Can't wait!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> So, WTF/WTH ... theories on why Outlander keeps getting snubbed by ...the Emmys, ... what else?


Jealousy!


----------



## Atunah

I said this before. I think at least large part of the reason is that its a series based on a female author with a largely female fan base. Automatically dismissed for "serious" awards. Kind of like the same in books. This is considered to some nothing but a romance. Which of course we all know its much much more than that. But it doesn't matter to the powers in charge of these things. 

There is no other explanation considering the scope and epic-ness of this series, the acting, the costumes, the everything really.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Atunah said:


> I said this before. I think at least large part of the reason is that its a series based on a female author with a largely female fan base. Automatically dismissed for "serious" awards. Kind of like the same in books. This is considered to some nothing but a romance. Which of course we all know its much much more than that. But it doesn't matter to the powers in charge of these things.
> 
> There is no other explanation considering the scope and epic-ness of this series, the acting, the costumes, the everything really.


I remember when the book first came out. Bookstores were shelving it in the romance section and DG was very upset about that. I have to agree, Atunah. It's nowhere near a Hallmark movie of the week.

I can never think of Outlander as a romance. Jamie and Claire are a LOVE story. There's a difference.


----------



## Atunah

I would call it either a romantic historical, a historical saga, historical fiction with strong romantic elements. Its not historical romance. Not that a historical romance series based on books shouldn't also be just as available for awards than any other genre. I think its more the overhead of being fiction by and for women as a large. That is how many of these folks in charge look at it. None of that is taken serious. Still not. Doesn't matter if its romance, something with some romantic elements, women fiction, cozy mysteries, etc. Anything that has a largely female writer side and audience gets that same treatment. 

So something like 
Game of Thrones, they get to show blood and gore and deep storylines and I assume amazing acting and costumes and its all yeahhhhhhhhhhhhh award worthy. 

Outlander they get to show blood and gore and deep storylines, romantic elements, amazing acting and costumes and its all ughhhhhhhhhhhhhh cooties. 

I never watched Game of Thrones just saw some trailers and it does look good from a costume point of view, but I have no interest in such stuff like fantasy. Pure fantasy that is. But really I see only one difference, Outlander has a arc and strong core of the love of 2 people and their struggles. Plus a bunch of other stuff of course. 

I'll be convinced otherwise when romances or romantic stories of stuff with strong romantic elements gets awards and respect. Not the "romances" where they get killed off at the end which seem to be the only ones that count. ugh. Because again cooties. They must be killed the cooties so nobody catches them. Then its "serious" literature and cinema.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I know some of you are aware of the ongoing problem with the new owners' TOS. I'm not going to discuss it here. Suffice it to say that a lot of authors are leaving KB and I'm one of them. If I have all my posts deleted as many are doing, all the threads I've started will be lost including the entire Outlander Book Klub. I'm opting to leave my posts up for the time being.

You can find me on this forum where I will be happy to discuss Outlander with you as always.

http://writersanctum.com/index.php


----------



## Atunah

Sad  

I am not a writer though and that forum does not look reader friendly. Or anyone not a writer. 

I don't really have another place to discuss outlander or anything else really. At least its starting soon so something to look forward. The rest, we will see. 

I'll hate not seeing some of you around, especially those posting on the main KB part.


----------



## CegAbq

Atunah said:


> Sad
> 
> I am not a writer though and that forum does not look reader friendly. Or anyone not a writer.
> 
> I don't really have another place to discuss outlander or anything else really. At least its starting soon so something to look forward. The rest, we will see.
> 
> I'll hate not seeing some of you around, especially those posting on the main KB part.


Hmmm. Agreed, sad at the loss of some who have been very important contributors to the non-writing threads. & I too will miss you Gertie.
I am not a writer & while I personally was annoyed at how much the writers had overtaken KB, I kind of understand.
But I won't be switching to a forum for writers. Wonder what I'll do.


----------



## readingril

Oh! I didnt realize something was going on behind the scenes here.

Sad.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

November 4th won't be the same.


----------



## CegAbq

Gertie Kindle said:


> November 4th won't be the same.


That is true.


----------



## readingril

is currently $2.99. Probably won't last long. It's never been this low and is the only LJ novel I've ever wanted to purchase.


----------



## cagnes

28 days to go, can't wait!  Love the new season 4 opening credits.


----------



## Atunah

Almost there, almost here.  

Lovely opening.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Lalalala not listening...
 


Posting to this with my eyes closed as I'm using a free weekend to catch up with Season 3.


Betsy


----------



## cagnes

Anyone watch the 1st episode & how was it No spoilers please, I haven't subscribed to Starz yet.   I'm trying wait till a few episodes are out... I'll see how long I can hold out, probably not much longer!


----------



## readingril

Haha... I'm doing the same. I wonder which one of us with "cave" first?


----------



## Linjeakel

I'm going to do as I have for the last two seasons - wait for the whole thing to be available and then binge watch it all in one go.


----------



## Atunah

I watched it. They sure pack a lot of things into episodes, it always amazes me how they do that. Guess the books are so long they kind of have to. I may wait a bit now to let a couple of them built up. I don't think I can wait for the whole thing to be over before watching.


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> I watched it. They sure pack a lot of things into episodes, it always amazes me how they do that. Guess the books are so long they kind of have to. I may wait a bit now to let a couple of them built up. I don't think I can wait for the whole thing to be over before watching.


 Good to hear they packed a lot of content into it! 

I don't think I can wait for the whole season to air, but hoping to make it to the mid-season break (if they have one). Then I can binge the 1st half during droughtlander! At least that's the plan I'm working on convincing myself to stick to!


----------



## CegAbq

Atunah said:


> I watched it. They sure pack a lot of things into episodes, it always amazes me how they do that.


I think it was Season 2 where I started out the Season not being very happy about how much they would pack into each episode but by around episode 4 or 5, I settled down & enjoyed the season ... hoping that will be how this season turns out ... because they seem to have packed A LOT into these first 2 episodes & I'm not having a comfortable reaction so far.


----------



## CegAbq

HOLY MOLY ... they are packing SO MUCH into each episode!!!! Just watched Episode 4 ... sure wish there were more folks that have watched to be able to discuss. 
I'd be afraid to even put up spoilers for anyting, there is SO MUCH ...


----------



## cagnes

CegAbq said:


> HOLY MOLY ... they are packing SO MUCH into each episode!!!! Just watched Episode 4 ... sure wish there were more folks that have watched to be able to discuss.
> I'd be afraid to even put up spoilers for anyting, there is SO MUCH ...


I don't know, I'm just so tempted and may crack soon and join you in watching Outlander. Trying hard to hold out for more episodes though. &#129310; Sorry that there's no one around to share your Outlandish observations with!


----------



## CegAbq

cagnes said:


> ...Sorry that there's no one around to share your Outlandish observations with!


Hey - I understand folks wanting to wait. I just enjoy this thread because it's rather small. I don't like the HUGE groups on FB & don't like picking apart every detail & in that situation having to listen to people with whom I just cannot agree LOL


----------



## Atunah

I am waiting, partly because I want to be able to watch more than one in a row and also because I am moving and things are too hectic right now. last seasons I would watch each episode on the night it was on pretty much. 

I'll have to add Starz to my amazon channels once I am moved. We are cutting the cord so I won't have the super triple play expensive package anymore. YoutubeTV and Philo and then amazon prime, hulu and I am rotating through britbox, acorn and MHz. Once I am settled, I'll get the starz for a month or so and watch outlander. Amazon makes it so easy to cancel and resubscribe. No having to call someone to be hassled.


----------



## CegAbq

"Down the Rabbit Hole" ... Lizzy is NOT who/what I was expecting!


----------



## Atunah

I have only just now watched the 2nd episode. Signed up for Starz via prime channels and will watch them up this and next week. Now that I can relax a bit. But dayum that 2nd episode was hard to watch. Where did they film for Jacosta's estate, anyone know? I guess I could try googling it.


----------



## CegAbq

Atunah said:


> ... But dayum that 2nd episode was hard to watch. Where did they film for Jacosta's estate, anyone know? I guess I could try googling it.


Indeed

https://www.townandcountrymag.com/leisure/arts-and-culture/a24889604/outlander-river-run-season-4-episode-2-filming-locations/


----------



## Atunah

CegAbq said:


> Indeed
> 
> https://www.townandcountrymag.com/leisure/arts-and-culture/a24889604/outlander-river-run-season-4-episode-2-filming-locations/


Thanks for that link. Verra interesting indeed.


----------



## geniebeanie

Season two was boring.  It seems to me it was a repeat of season one.  I found the books better.


----------



## CegAbq

Very interesting article:

Outlander's Willingness to Depart From the Books Has Made It Better


----------



## CegAbq

And on this ... I shall wait for a price decline. I've got all of the episodes Tivo'd, so I can wait for it to come down in price:

'Outlander' Season Four Collector's Edition Blu-ray Available for Pre-Order


----------



## readingril

And Droughtlander begins yet again... *sigh*
Loved Lord John!
And Rik Rankin who I didn't like initially (OK, so maybe I've never been a fan of Roger)... really rocked the last couple o' episodes!


----------



## Atunah

Yeah, not a huge fan of book Roger either. Or book Brianna. And by this book, I really didn't like Jamie at all anymore. I think the actors just bring emotions to the characters that make them a wee bit more layered. Still not a huge fan of Brianna TV show.

But OMG


Spoiler



Murtagh in bed with his hair down.


 

They also hit the jackpot with the actor playing Lord John. Another one that can act his or her heart out with just the eyes. Oh those eyes. Just like the actor that played the Comte back in what season 2? That one had a look that could kill with those eyes. And Sam can put his whole heart into his eyes when Jamie has a man pain.

Why the heck they haven't gotten the notice at the awards as they deserve I have no clue. There is something seriously wrong with that. The whole crew, acting, costumes, direction, set design, all of them deserve notice.


----------



## MichelleB675

damn I didn't realize that was the season finale.


----------



## geniebeanie

Loved the books, but the series is a tad boring.  Except for the first year a boring mess of the same.  Good series do not transfer to good movies.  Do not even get me started on Lord Of The Rings.  I call it Tolken according to Jackson.  Totally convinced he never read the books.


----------



## CegAbq

Great article! (Has spoilers !!!)
Sophie Skelton on Nailing Her Arduous Finale Scene: 'I'm a Professional Fake-Birth-Giver Now'


----------



## cagnes

Just read that season 5 will premiere Feb. 16, 2020!

Outlander Season 5 Gets 2020 Premiere Date


----------



## Atunah

Ahhhh that is a long way off. Hmpf. ARGGGG. 

I am currently re-watching all seasons. Just started #4. I had re-watched the first season before, but not all of them all the way through. I mostly skip though through the prison episode with Black Jack Randall. Watching that one time was enough. 

So I only read up to book 4. So I have no clue what is about to happen anymore.  I know have to decide if I want to read book 5 first, before watching, or just watch the show instead. What to do, what to do.


----------



## CegAbq

I'm sorry, but I am not letting my enthusiasm get carried away. February 16 is still a LOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGG way away.


----------



## cagnes

Yes, that is a long time away.  Guess I was just excited to see date!


----------



## CegAbq

cagnes said:


> ... Guess I was just excited to see date!


I can understand that.



Atunah said:


> Ahhhh that is a long way off. Hmpf. ARGGGG.
> 
> I am currently re-watching all seasons. Just started #4. I had re-watched the first season before, but not all of them all the way through. I mostly skip though through the prison episode with Black Jack Randall. Watching that one time was enough.
> 
> So I only read up to book 4. So I have no clue what is about to happen anymore. I know have to decide if I want to read book 5 first, before watching, or just watch the show instead. What to do, what to do.


Atunah - I think lots of people stopped at book 4. The Fiery Cross in book format can be tough. Don't want to do any spoilers in case others also haven't read it. I'm very curious about #1 How it will be handled in TV form & then, because of its intensity, #2 what the reaction of viewers who have not read the book will think.


----------



## CegAbq

Soooo .... still 4 months to go
And I am contemplating something drastic ...

We have "cut the cord" and eliminated our Xfinity TV & Phone service (just have internet); I'm using YouTube TV for regular TV series I follow.
Of course I could separately subscribe to the STARZ channel either through YouTube TV or Amazon Prime ...

BUT I am thinking about holding off until the end of the season, paying for 1 month of STARZ to binge watch & then wait for the bluray with digital to come out. (I have gotten that version for every previous season) ... wonder whether I'll be able to really hold out that long.

I'm kind of feeling that, while I will continue watching and obtaining every season of Outlander that STARZ produces, I am not so enamored that I cannot wait a bit longer ... especially since STARZ itself imposes such a long Droughtlander.

I do really like some of the other original shows offered on STARZ & I like their on-demand movie selection ... but at anywhere from $96 to $108 per year ... I can't decide yet whether I like it that much.


----------



## readingril

The last two seasons I waited until half way through the season, bought the ala carte Starz, and only paid for a month of the service.


----------



## Atunah

I also cut the cord and use youtubeTV. I subscribe to channels via Amazon prime as I need them. Including Starz for Outlander. Its what I did last time. I do it via amazon as its so easy to click a button to cancel and restart. All in my account. I could not wait unfortunately so I started the free trial as soon as Outlander came on.   I recently subscribed again for one month to binge watch Outlander all over again, all the way through. I only own the first season. 

I do the same sometimes for Acorn or the other channels they have. Always a month at a time. Always via amazon. 
I usually cancel right away after the month starts so I don't forget. Can restart at any time. 

You get 7 day free trial the first time you subscribe via amazon so work that in to your timing.


----------



## CegAbq

Thanks for tip about timing, Atunah!
I have seen some good possibilities mentioned about Acorn, so I might also do that one day.
I love love love that with both the Roku and the new 4K Fire Stick, I can connect my blue tooth headset through my phone apps and listen without bothering anyone or being tethered!


----------



## CegAbq

Don't know how much longer "today" this offer will last, but CordCutters announced that STARZ has a 6-month offer for $19.95 (for the whole 6 months ... see it *HERE!*


----------



## CegAbq

STARZ extended the sale through TOMORROW. Same link.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'll be joining you guys here for the discussion on 2/16. Or maybe not. I always get nervous that the new season won't be as good, so maybe I'll join you on the 17th.


----------



## prairiesky

Yesterday's episode moved me to tears. My heart aches for Ian and the episode ended with a bang.


----------

